# Romney caught on tape



## Political Junky (Sep 17, 2012)

"There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
Romney continues by saying:
"they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."

Read more: Romney's closed door comments caught on tape (Includes interview)

Listen to the tape at the link.


----------



## rdean (Sep 17, 2012)

All those young service men and women who vote for Obama and are in Afghanistan?  Romney doesn't represent them.  Guess that's why he didn't mention them at the convention.


----------



## Yurt (Sep 17, 2012)

yay....another thread about this

yay


----------



## emptystep (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm hoping for a couple more before the night is out.


----------



## IHBF (Sep 17, 2012)

It's true. So what?


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 17, 2012)

Romney has a bad case of diarhea of the mouth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

Guys, while I think this is awesome and stuff Romney just outed himself... 

I wonder who taped it... I'm wondering if it was one of the minimum wage folks you saw walking around serving the fat-cats their dinners...


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 17, 2012)

Romney is done!  Stick a fork in him.


----------



## IHBF (Sep 17, 2012)

It does nothing to change my vote.


Anybody but Obama.


----------



## courseofhistory (Sep 17, 2012)

Romney obviously has no clue and resents people who get government assistance for many different reasons--the elderly, the disabled, those who are out of work, children and others who have paid taxes and their dues and DESERVE what they are receiving.  He has NO idea about the people he just insulted and has proven yet again what a draconian leader he would be for those who aren't in the upper class in this country.  He's disgusting!


----------



## Rozman (Sep 17, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...




I'm trying to find a problem with this...
This administration pounds this into the heads of their party that people that work,that owns businesses that corporations are evil and government is good.

I think he feels that he should concentrate of people that might vote for him...
It's a strategy that makes sense...Why waste time on people that love being taken care of by government...


----------



## Rozman (Sep 17, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...




I'm trying to find a problem with this...
This administration pounds this into the heads of their party that people that work,that owns businesses that corporations are evil and government is good.

I think he feels that he should concentrate on people that might vote for him...
It's a strategy that makes sense...Why waste time on people that love being taken care of by government...


----------



## Leweman (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeah they are the party of takers.  I don't see why Dems have such a problem with honesty.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 17, 2012)

rdean said:


> All those young service men and women who vote for Obama and are in Afghanistan?  Romney doesn't represent them.  Guess that's why he didn't mention them at the convention.



He DID say he was in favor of a voucher system to screw over our vets. The man is scum who cares only about the 1%. More important is that he is owned by Kochs, Adelman, other 1% who give him money. He really has no choice but to do as his owners tell him. 

IOW, he's not running in order to improve the US. He has been running for prez for more than 5 years and yet he still has not said even one thing that would help his own country and a hell of a lot that helps other countries. He has been very open about that fact. 

Not to mention, that in this more  than 5 years, he still can't seem to run a campaign  ad he still lies about his tax returns.

Why is this so hard for rw's to understand? How did we get so many DUMB Americans?

Another article - very telling - 

Mitt Romney And The 47 Percent | The New Republic


----------



## emptystep (Sep 17, 2012)

Smaller pieces for Rozman and Leweman.

How many of the 46% of Americans who don't pay taxes are Democrats?


----------



## Eaglewings (Sep 17, 2012)

The man not only has a silver spoon in his mouth, he now has a silver foot.

He just lost the race, stupid idiot.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 17, 2012)

According to David Corn, there is more to come on this tape. I just saw him interviewed.


----------



## courseofhistory (Sep 17, 2012)

Why Romney&#8217;s theory of the &#8220;taker class,&#8221; and why it matters[/url"]Romney is wrong about what he considers to be the "Taker" class.



> For what it&#8217;s worth, this argument isn&#8217;t true. Among the Americans who paid no federal income taxes in 2011, 61 percent paid payroll taxes &#8212; which means they have jobs and, when you account for both sides of the payroll tax, they paid 15.3 percent of their income in taxes, which is higher than the 13.9 percent that Romney paid. Another 22 percent were elderly.
> 
> So 83 percent of those not paying federal income taxes are either working and paying payroll taxes or they&#8217;re elderly and Romney is promising to protect their benefits. The remainder, by and large, aren&#8217;t paying federal income or payroll taxes because they&#8217;re unemployed. But that&#8217;s a small fraction of the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> According to David Corn, there is more to come on this tape. I just saw him interviewed.



This is like the "I like to be able to fire people" comment.  Get Romney into a room full of his fellow rich douchebags, and the muzzle comes off and he says stupid things like this.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

The 53% who will vote for Romney agree.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...



He is correct.  As soon as that number reaches 50%, the two major parties in America will be the Democratic and Socialist.  Once it pass 60%, the communists will take over.


----------



## Vel (Sep 17, 2012)

Eaglewings said:


> The man not only has a silver spoon in his mouth, he now has a silver foot.
> 
> He just lost the race, stupid idiot.



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Vel said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > The man not only has a silver spoon in his mouth, he now has a silver foot.
> ...





Dependent Libtards are outraged.

LOL

This will actually help Romney.


----------



## Leweman (Sep 17, 2012)

BARACK OBAMA, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES: This is my last election. And after my election, I have more flexibility.
DMITRY MEDVEDEV, RUSSIAN PRESIDENT: I understand you. I transmit this information to Vladimir --


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Half of Americans pay no taxes? This is the Big Republican Lie.

81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes. In addition they also pay state taxes, sales taxes and property taxes.

Of the 19% who pay no federal taxes 96% are elderly on fixed incomes or working families who make less than 20K a year.

What kind of political party attacks the elderly and the working poor?.....the Republican Party. It is part of their Blame the Poor agenda.


----------



## Eaglewings (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Guys, while I think this is awesome and stuff Romney just outed himself...
> 
> I wonder who taped it... I'm wondering if it was one of the minimum wage folks you saw walking around serving the fat-cats their dinners...




  too funny~ haaaa


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Dependent Libtards are simply OUTRAGED!!


LOL


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

Eaglewings said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, while I think this is awesome and stuff Romney just outed himself...
> ...



apparently the guy who hosted this party holds sex orgies at one of his other mansions...  

According to what David Corn told Rachel Maddow.


----------



## Leweman (Sep 17, 2012)

Chris said:


> Half of Americans pay no taxes? This is the Big Republican Lie.
> 
> 81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes. In addition they also pay state taxes, sales taxes and property taxes.
> 
> ...



INCOME taxes ... see you aren't even dealing in facts just like everyone on your side.  Facts are pesky little things.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Leweman said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Half of Americans pay no taxes? This is the Big Republican Lie.
> ...



Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Half of Americans pay no taxes? This is the Big Republican Lie.

81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes. In addition they also pay state taxes, sales taxes and property taxes.

Of the 19% who pay no federal taxes 96% are elderly on fixed incomes or working families who make less than 20K a year.

What kind of political party attacks the elderly and the working poor?.....the Republican Party. It is part of their Blame the Poor agenda.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Romney doesn't pay SS or Medicare taxes.


----------



## Nova78 (Sep 17, 2012)

_There are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."_


_He speaks the truth ,so what ?_


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

Leweman said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Half of Americans pay no taxes? This is the Big Republican Lie.
> ...



Why does the type of tax it is make a diffrence?  YOu are STILL out of the money.  

Fact is, ALL of us pay some kind of tax. 

All the income tax code is designed to do is take those who have little income and balance out their obligations.  

If we had one simple tax, and everyone knew exactly what they were paying, you might actually get demands for smaller government.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nova78 said:


> _There are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."_
> 
> 
> _He speaks the truth ,so what ?_



Besides the fact his numbers are totally wrong and his characterization is mean-spirited?


----------



## Eaglewings (Sep 17, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Dependent Libtards are simply OUTRAGED!!
> 
> 
> LOL





SniperFire said:


> Vel said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




*Its a medical fact that when someone keeps repeating themselves, they are deeply concerned about something subconsciously. Perhaps maybe because Mitty just kicked his own ass.  *


----------



## LilOlLady (Sep 17, 2012)

*OH, NO HE DIDNT*
*Will the real Romney please stand up and tell us how you really feel.*

He did not really say that the social security check, Medicare benefits and the $10 in food stamps that most senior receive are hand outs after they have worked 50 years? *Hell yeah, we feel we are entitled *to them. And most of those getting *hand outs *from the Government because they are *unemployed or disabled * and some are *working full time, have paid or paying *into the system before falling on hard times or becoming *disable and unemployment *insurance, food stamps, welfare grants, Medicaid and subsidized housing they have earned. Most of the *47*% that Romney want to take personal responsibility ARE working. 
The real Romney shows us how out of touch he really is with Americans. To understand us he would have to have walked out our shoes and he has not. If I had one wish, *I would wish Romney homeless*.
Romney, your bible tell us  *poor will always be among us*. and do not neglect to do good and to *share what you have*, for such sacrifices are pleasing to God. Hebrew 14;16.
*Guess who cares more about people like you?*


----------



## LilOlLady (Sep 17, 2012)

Eaglewings said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Dependent Libtards are simply OUTRAGED!!
> ...


----------



## emptystep (Sep 17, 2012)

Nova78 said:


> _There are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."_
> 
> 
> _He speaks the truth ,so what ?_



Many of that 47% are the backs upon which the rich got rich. And now some of the rich want to blame those same people for wanting too much like a good education for their children.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Romney doesn't pay Medicare or Social Security taxes.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Most Republicans who are over 65 don't pay income taxes and are dependent on the government.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

emptystep said:


> Nova78 said:
> 
> 
> > _There are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."_
> ...



Ahhh..  An entitlement-mentality apologist.

Isn't that sweet!


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 17, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...



Wow.  He finally grew 1/2 a nut.  He won't get credit for a full set until he starts saying the things he believes (and we all know he believes) in public.

Why did it take him this long?

The answer:  because he is desperate to be President.  This is the same reason he won't release any plan.  And the same reason he is gong to lose in November.

If he starts to sack up and actually put's himself out there, he might actually win.  

But he won't.  He's a total wimp.


----------



## Leweman (Sep 17, 2012)

Chris said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Yeah he only paid 3 million bucks in income tax in 2010 along with 12.5 million in capital gains tax while donating 3 million bucks to charity.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Leweman said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Leweman said:
> ...



Chris isn't very bright or informed.

But that does not stop him from posting often.


LOL


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 17, 2012)

IHBF said:


> It does nothing to change my vote.
> 
> 
> Anybody but Obama.



If only 51% of the country feels that way, you are good to go. 

I suspect you are going to fall far short, though.

In fact, I suspect you are going to get stomped.  The fact that Romney's only platform is "Anybody but Obama" is insulting to the rest of the nation that isn't cognitively impaired.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Libtards:  'How dare you call our entitlement mentality an entitlement mentality!!!"


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Romney "47 Percent" Fundraiser Host: Hedge Fund Manager Who Likes Sex Parties | Mother Jones

<excerpt>
But Leder does differ from Romney in one significant fashion: how he likes to have a certain sort of fun. In August 2011, the New York Post reported,

It was as if the Playboy Mansion met the East EBond at a wild party at private-equity titan Marc Leder's Bridgehampton estate, where guests cavorted nude in the pool and performed sex acts, scantily dressed Russians danced on platforms and men twirled lit torches to a booming techno beat. The divorced Sun Capital Partners honcho rented a sprawling beachfront mansion on Surf Side Road for $500,000 for the month of July. Leder's weekly Friday and Saturday night parties have become the talk of the Hamptonsand he ended them in style last weekend with his wildest bash yet. Russell Simmons and ex-wife Kimora Lee attended a more subdued party thrown by Lederwho's an event chair for Simmons' Art For Life charityon July 29 together. But the revelry hit a frenzied point the next day before midnight when a male guest described as a "chubby white meathead" and a "tanned" female guest stripped and hopped into the pool naked.
At Romney's fundraiser at Leder's Boca Raton home, not a single sex act was recorded.


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 17, 2012)

Leweman said:


> Yeah they are the party of takers.  I don't see why Dems have such a problem with honesty.



It wasn't honest.  "Honest" would have been saying it at the convention or the American people.

Saying it to a roomful of wealthy backers is....  What is the word I am looking for?.....  Oh yeah.  Smarmy.


----------



## Liberal (Sep 17, 2012)

chris said:


> most republicans who are over 65 don't pay income taxes and are dependent on the government.



zing!


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

When you figure in the Bradley Effect - which is where white voters feel guilty about telling pollsters they won't vote for the black guy, Romney has a quite comfortable 5% lead or so.

So yeah, Obama will get that 47%.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Eaglewings (Sep 17, 2012)

Chris said:


> Most Republicans who are over 65 don't pay income taxes and are dependent on the government.



These people don't even know what they are voting for, if Romney had his way the rich will be rich, the rest are peasants and those over 65 will be sent off to the leper caves.


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 17, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> When you figure in the Bradley Effect - which is where white voters feel guilty about telling pollsters they won't vote for the black guy, Romney has a quite comfortable 5% lead or so.
> 
> So yeah, Obama will get that 47%.





This stupid shit again?  

Oh well.  I guess stupid people say stupid shit.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

The irony is that Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes.


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 17, 2012)

Florida might be out of play very soon...............


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Romney doesn't pay Medicare or Social Security taxes.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > When you figure in the Bradley Effect - which is where white voters feel guilty about telling pollsters they won't vote for the black guy, Romney has a quite comfortable 5% lead or so.
> ...



dude.  I am agreeing with you.


Obama will get his 47% of the vote - mostly the entitlement mentality types as Romney so eloquently pointed out!

LOL


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 17, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah they are the party of takers.  I don't see why Dems have such a problem with honesty.
> ...



Kind of like this guy...? 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuyPdJTIfmI]Dictator Putin is in Control of The Pres. of U.S. Obama - YouTube[/ame]


*
I say this is a MUCH bigger deal.*





.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Most Republicans who are over 65 don't pay income taxes and are dependent on the government.


----------



## Chris (Sep 17, 2012)

Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes or Social Security taxes or Medicare taxes. 

Romney is a welfare queen


----------



## The Infidel (Sep 17, 2012)

Chris said:


> The irony is that Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes.





Chris said:


> Romney doesn't pay Medicare or Social Security taxes.






Chris said:


> Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes or Social Security taxes or Medicare taxes.
> 
> Romney is a welfare queen




Where is the paycheck he is receiving coming from?

Who is signing his paycheck?

I really do want to know...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 17, 2012)

Romney's 100 percent right. The majority of democrats do have some kind of government help. Right??? Why can't you accept this as being true.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 17, 2012)

Romney is brave to come out and tell the truth about much of the democratic party. The democrats can define this issue around his neck as the majority of this country loves living off the government.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 17, 2012)

Romney replied to the news of the tape by saying, "Not elegantly stated and off the cuff".


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Romney's 100 percent right. The majority of democrats do have some kind of government help. Right??? Why can't you accept this as being true.



All of their gnashing of teeth only brings the issue into the public discourse, which Lefty media really does not want to do but will mistakenly attempt to do thinking it will hurt Romney.


----------



## Yurt (Sep 17, 2012)

Chris said:


> Most Republicans who are over 65 don't pay income taxes and are dependent on the government.



cite


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Romney replied to the news of the tape by saying, "Not elegantly stated and off the cuff".



Correct.  He has instantly disarmed the statistical gotcha and pointed out the Obama voters are gubmint entitlement losers. 

Independents are listening.


----------



## Eaglewings (Sep 17, 2012)

Care4all said:


>



Interesting that most of the red states are republicans. haaaaaa  Sitting around drinkin moonshine all day.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 17, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Romney's 100 percent right. The majority of democrats do have some kind of government help. Right??? Why can't you accept this as being true.
> ...



The problem is with the fact that over half of this country are using it.  Taking a baseball bat at this issue might not be wise.

Maybe we should put together a case on how we will get these people back to work?

Better schools 
More freedom
More market place solutions

Telling someone that living off benefits, we want to throw you off them. Isn't going to get us their vote. We better have a plan to make their lifes better.


----------



## lorelei (Sep 17, 2012)

What he says isn't all that shocking. It's always nice to know what a candidate says when s/he isn't aware they're being taped.

If I were him, though, I'd be worrying about who had taped me, and how they got that close. Because who knows what I might be saying the next time I got taped unawares.


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 17, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Romney is brave to come out and tell the truth about much of the democratic party. The democrats can define this issue around his neck as the majority of this country loves living off the government.



He didn't "come out".  

This was leaked.

There is a big difference. 

I hate Romney, but if he'd had the balls to say this out loud and too the public, I'd actually acquire a degree of respect for him.


----------



## Eaglewings (Sep 17, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




I bet Ryan will be the most  rumbustious. I wonder if they will pass out free contraception's.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Matthew said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



You are swallowing the Lefty goo on what was said.


----------



## Avorysuds (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll be honest, that's one of the few respectable things Mitt has ever said... It's almost impossible to beat a welfare President, look at FDR, that fucker held the country in a permeate depression for 12 fuckin years and still was re-elected.

If we pulled the welfare our from peoples feet most would never vote Republicans or Democrat again.

For the record I will NOT vote for Mitt... Fuck, he is Mr. Welfare.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 17, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...



Romney caught on tape being a rich douchebag? Is it Monday?


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 17, 2012)

Leweman said:


> BARACK OBAMA, PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES: This is my last election. And after my election, I have more flexibility.
> DMITRY MEDVEDEV, RUSSIAN PRESIDENT: I understand you. I transmit this information to Vladimir --



oops


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 17, 2012)

The Infidel said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The irony is that Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes.
> ...


so obama is still pres. what will this loser do?


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 17, 2012)

life sucks to be repub no?


----------



## T-Bor (Sep 17, 2012)

SniperFire said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > SniperFire said:
> ...



You sound like an old poster called Red States Rule...You can only see things the republican way..that's it. Personally, I think both candidates suck. Which is why I won't be voting. 

But for people to actually be on this board and actually argue that Romney would be good for this country is laughable. Romney is obviously hiding his taxes and it's very very clear he cares nothing about the middle class. 

Obama he hasn't done much either but I agree with Clinton, who could have done better? I would like to know how anyone here thinks they would have fixed this pile of shit Bush left us.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 17, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes or Social Security taxes or Medicare taxes.
> 
> Romney is a welfare queen



You are misinformed, Mr. Chris:



> Mitt Romney Paid 30%, not 13% in Federal Income Taxes


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 17, 2012)

He spoke the truth. He isn't running from it. 

Close to half of Americans have become shit for brain lazy cock suckers.

Look at 90% Democratic base. It's obvious.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

T-Bor said:


> SniperFire said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




Romney got things done with a 85% Democrat legislature.


Agree or disagree?


----------



## rdean (Sep 17, 2012)

According to Romney's website, he wants more immigrants.  But only those with degrees.  

Santorum says smart people will never be on the side of the Republicans.

Is that why Romney wants to invest in immigrants, but not his own base?  Because he feels the Republican base is simply, "too stupid"?

Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## Conservadude (Sep 17, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Romney replied to the news of the tape by saying, "Not elegantly stated and off the cuff".



_...But he stood by what he said._ And what he said is true. Most Obama supporters I've met think that they are owed everything by the government. Contraception, Healthcare, Housing.. on down the line. They're worried about Romney "cutting" that. And I know a good bit of Obama people.

Those things aren't bad.. If you need it. But I talked to a guy that said he knew families that had raised generations on foodstamps.. That's pretty pathetic. I'd rather work at Burger King, then collect a check from the govt. Someone is paying for that check.. and it's surely the rich.

They love to talk about the "fair share".. Lord- if fair share is what they want, they can start paying their taxes anytime they want.

While we're talking about "off the cuff".. 'Member this gem?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXY4BC68zB0]Obama Bitter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Eaglewings (Sep 17, 2012)

Conservadude said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Romney replied to the news of the tape by saying, "Not elegantly stated and off the cuff".
> ...



Wow dude where do you hang out, in the slums..


----------



## Conservative (Sep 17, 2012)

rdean said:


> *According to Romney's website, he wants more immigrants.  But only those with degrees.  *



you keep forgetting that he and Obama both have the same opinion on this matter.


----------



## Conservative (Sep 17, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes or Social Security taxes or Medicare taxes.
> ...



Chris is not misinformed.

He's a fucking lair.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 17, 2012)

You people didn't bitch like this when the Bush tax cuts and increased of the no tax  group happened.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 17, 2012)

Conservative said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



There_* is *_a difference.


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 17, 2012)

xsited1 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> ...



Oh brother.  Same silly nonsense from the right over and over again.  It's all the poor people's fault, lmao.


----------



## Wroberson (Sep 18, 2012)

Best campaign ads of the entire 2012 election.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm watching on Cnn and Fox his press conference. Romney is pretty straight forward with it.

Got to respect that.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 18, 2012)

This is what he said that pissed me off the most:

"The overwhelming majority of voters who back President Barack Obama do so because they are "dependent on government" and "believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing." 

What in God's name would make him say such a thing?? Was that for his base's benefit or was he trying to impress evangelicals or the tea party nuts??? In any case, I am starting to think the man is a total idiot.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 18, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Guys, while I think this is awesome and stuff Romney just outed himself...
> 
> I wonder who taped it... I'm wondering if it was one of the minimum wage folks you saw walking around serving the fat-cats their dinners...



The person who uploaded a series of potentially inflammatory videos from the fundraiser has claimed authorship of them in an email exchange with The Huffington Post. The source said he or she wishes to remain anonymous for professional reasons and to avoid a lawsuit.

"I have obviously degraded the quality to attempt to camo the location," said the clandestine filmmaker. The original, which has not been posted in full, is very high quality, the source said.

The source has given the full video to Mother Jones' David Corn, the source said.

Mitt Romney Video: Barack Obama Voters 'Dependent On Government' (UPDATED)

I guess the person wants to remain anonymous. But I'd sure like to know their motivation.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 18, 2012)

Rinata said:


> This is what he said that pissed me off the most:
> 
> "The overwhelming majority of voters who back President Barack Obama do so because they are "dependent on government" and "believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> 
> ...



Is it not true that a large portion of the democratic party falls into this area?

Seriously, a lot of these people do get
-food stamps
-housing
-ssd
ect


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 18, 2012)

I've never seen* anyone* running for the presidency on the republican ticket ever come out so strongly against the other side's base. WOW!!! It's like dropping the nuke on it. 

Point blank. 


I don't even think Ross Perot or Reagan.

It is like Romney walking into a Obama fundraiser and saying YES I'm going to take your free shit away. FUCK YOU. Pick or choose assholes.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 18, 2012)

I've got to find the video but it sounds like the wacko media is once again trying to give Romney negative press, when they should be giving him positive press. I've said that 47% of the nation is going to vote for obama many of times. I mean why would all those freeloaders ever vote for somebody who wanted them to earn their own way?

If the gov't pays for your rent, food, and health-care and you pay nothing in taxes - why would you vote for responsiblity and accountability? 

Go Romney GO!!!  Heck, a few more leaks like this and Obama has no hope at all!

One thing of note.... Most of those slugs never cast a vote... I mean calling them the parasites they are will never hurt the republican in the voter booth.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Half of Americans pay no taxes? This is the Big Republican Lie.

81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes. In addition they also pay state taxes, sales taxes and property taxes.

Of the 19% who pay no federal taxes 96% are elderly on fixed incomes or working families who make less than 20K a year.

What kind of political party attacks the elderly and the working poor?.....the Republican Party.


----------



## Salt Jones (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> Half of Americans pay no taxes? This is the Big Republican Lie.
> 
> 81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes. In addition they also pay state taxes, sales taxes and property taxes.
> 
> ...



The political party that is going to lose the election.....the republican party.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 18, 2012)

Yet the left either ignored or defended Obama when he talked about having more flexibility (to send us down the river) after the election when he didn't know the mic was on.   Proved he was a liar and an idiot.   After all these years, he still isn't aware of how mics work.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2012)

.

Holy crap, first McCain and now Romney.  Obama is no doubt thanking his lucky stars.

The Dems couldn't have *scripted *Romney to play more into their hands.

In the mail from the Democrats to the GOP:


----------



## Lovebears65 (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...


 How many times people on the left been caught on tape you guys act like its nothing.. Just recently Obama and his open mic with the soviet union leader. Saying after this election since it will be his last he will have more freedom to do more things..  What does that mean. More executive orders ,  and you guys think this is  NO big deal..   Obama has already cut our nuclear weapon heads in half and if he gets elected he wants to cut them again down to 300. While . RUSSIA and our  places who have high nukes do NO cutting at all . That will make us weak. But ,the people on the left says NOTHING to him, The PRESS do not ask any questions.. 

The press ask him no questions about his college records over and over again do they..  Like that ask Romney about his tax returns.IF Romney was a tax cheat , we would have known about it LONG AGO. 
What if it comes out Obama  did come over here and got money for college due to his international status since he lived in Indonesia for how many years. Got adopted by Lolo Soetoro  and no records of him changing his name back to Obama..  Press doesn't ask him any questions about that.     They ask Romney about his Mormon faith but Obama's father was a Muslim who was also a polygamist , Any questions to Obama about that . NOPE.. 


The only station that gives Obama hard questions is Fox. Why do you think he hardly EVER speaks to them. But he sure will go on Letterman,  Ellen and all these fluff shows..  When Romney goes on FOX they give him tough questions all the time.. 

One of my favorite Anchors on Fox is Shep Smith and he is is liberal.. I like him because he is funny as hell..   Fox has several liberals on their staff. Unlike the other channels. The    conservatives they have are pretty moderate..  Fox  has  Alan  COMBS who is ultra liberal. Bob Beckel. Another ultra liberal..  Juan Williams who came from NPR ...


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> ...



Or Tuesday? Or Wednesday? Or Friday?  I think he takes Sunday off from being caught acting like a Douchebag on tape.  It's a Mormon thing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Holy crap, first McCain and now Romney.  Obama is no doubt thanking his lucky stars.
> 
> ...



Let's not forget, Blair Hull (wife beater) Jack Ryan (Sex Clubs) and Alan Keyes (Batshit Crazy)...

This guy seems to get the most awesome luck in opponents.


----------



## editec (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know why people are so upset.

I find Romney's honesty rather refreshing.

He's telling us exactly who he is, and what he thinks of the American people.

Vote accordingly.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




You say "Sex Club" like it's a BAD thing.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



It was for Jack Ryan... 

My own thought was that it wasn't that big of a deal, but it gave the "Combine*" an excuse to sandbag him.  

(*- the unholy alliance between the GOP and Dems in IL where they've effectively divided the state.)

And who needs to go to a sex club when you are married to THIS!


----------



## ba1614 (Sep 18, 2012)

It certainly won't help him with the useless, but he's 100% correct. All obummer voters aren't useless, but all useless voters are obummer voters.

 To be honest it's refreshing to see some truth in a campaign, it doesn't' happen often


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

Well I guess he could of called us all greedy bible thumpers who cling to our guns who hate others who aren't like them



> You go into some of these small towns in Pennsylvania, and like a lot of small towns in the Midwest, the jobs have been gone now for 25 years and nothing's replaced them[.]
> 
> So it's not surprising then that they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy to people who aren't like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations.




Read more: http://www.americanthinker.com/2012/09/what_obama_thinks_of_americans.html#ixzz26ogTvbbe


----------



## Lovebears65 (Sep 18, 2012)

Conservadude said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Romney replied to the news of the tape by saying, "Not elegantly stated and off the cuff".
> ...



Hey A lot of people in my OWN family are like this..  My sister has been on assistance more then she has been off. She  scammed the system for years. Telling welfare  that she and my brother in law were not working when in fact  my brother in law had an under the table land scaping business. He used to cut and do many yards for the Pittsburgh Steelers..  And in the winter time he would  use his truck to remove snow from the roads. ALL under the table..  She  would get all kind of assistance like for her lights and gas to heat her home..  She always cried she never had money but she always had money to go out to eat. Have parties,  cigarettes ect.. My mom and Dad would enable her  until my father died and my mom couldnt help any longer..

My oldest brother claims he is disabled  and gets a check every month , but every deer hunting season he goes hunting. He  says he cant sit for a long period of time to do any desk job either but he has a deer stand  where he sits for hours on end. And if he gets to kill a deer he will drag it out of the woods  and put it in his truck.   Also about the sitting for a long period of time he will drive from PA to FLA without stopping so he can go hunting with my  step father  

The brother right above me is a hard working guy and would work 4 jobs to make sure his family has the things they need..

 My family(hubby , me and kids)  does not take any support of any kind and have always paid our way..  Even though Ravi thinks being in the military ( spouse retired) is a gov  hand out ..  Like how  she thinks that my husband served so she had the freedom to spew lies on this board..  My boys college is all paid for because we saved up for it when they go to college..If they chose not too, I will give that money for what ever they need it for


The brother under me is on disability too. He is on because he is an alcoholic  or a recovering one. HE has not had a drink in over 2 years but he still is on long term disability because now he has anxiety attacks. I guess the booze was covering up his anxiety .. But he pretty much cant leave the house unless his wife and son are with him.  However he worked all his life up until 2 years ago. He was what you call a functioning drunk..  My Sister in law is a CPA so he hardly gets anything in disability he stays on it because he hopes one day he will get passed his anxiety and go back to work where he was before. His job is very supportive.. 

 My youngest brother is not on any government help  that I know of but  there has been times he was homeless. I took him in for 8years.  He got married now and since he has been married he has cut off everyone of his family members.  That is why I dont know if he is on any assistance or not   I just dont get why he has cut off all his brothers and sisters  .. Well unless he needs extra cash then he calls someone or his lights will be cut off and someone always helps him.
. My kids love him  and  he is really the only extended relative they know being military kids ... The other family members they have only seen a few times in their lives.

This is JUST my immediate family. I have several cousins, nieces and nephews who are abusing the system . I am ashamed to call them family sometimes. But what can you do , You can chose your friends but not your family.. Oh and EVERYONE but me and my brother above me the hardworking one. Is a DEMOCRAT ..  Go figure.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Well I guess he could of called us all greedy bible thumpers who cling to our guns who hate others who aren't like them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, nice to see you still haven't gotten the point of that statement, which is more truth than you can handle....


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 18, 2012)

perhaps the people that go to work every day and pay taxes will agree with him


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> perhaps the people that go to work every day and pay taxes will agree with him



As someone who goes to work, I worry a lot more about the rich people who pretty much try to cheat me at every oppurtunity than I do about some person who is just doing what he has to do to get by. 

I'd rather have him have a job, but if the other options are 1) getting a government check and 2) breaking into my house to take my TV, I'd go with one.  

So let's try this. Everyone is entitled to a renumerative job.  If the private sector won't provide them, the government will.   Companies are no longer allowed (much less subsidized) to move jobs overseas... if I pick up a phone to customer service, I get to talk to a real person, not 10 minutes of machines before i talk to real person in India.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

Cloward-Pivin is working out very well for THIS GOVERNMENT..

some of you have sold your freedoms to be known as the keeper of the POOR...just don't bitch when your government comes after you next for more monies


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 18, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > perhaps the people that go to work every day and pay taxes will agree with him
> ...



I'll agree with the first sentence,, but from there on you are going down hill fast.

I'm not sure that EVERYONE is entitled to a remunerative job. Care to elaborate?

And if someone breaks into my house while I'm there their ass is getting blasted off.

One less crook on welfare. Seems like you condone theft of the working class by the non-working class.


----------



## Nole (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney is toast. 

look, I am voting for Obama and I take in zero govt hand outs and pay all my taxes. Romneys claims are just false and quite negative.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 18, 2012)

Nole said:


> Romney is toast.
> 
> look, I am voting for Obama and I take in zero govt hand outs and pay all my taxes. Romneys claims are just false and quite negative.



in your opinion


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

NO, his claims are not false..that's what has you people up in arms

and didn't you people and even your elected Representatives just call all us FREELOADERS if we didn't agree with ObamaCare?

but hey I guess that's different


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2012)

.

Hey, alienating 47% of electorate, especially since they weren't going to vote for you anyway, is one thing.  

Alienating another 10-20% because you play right into the stereotype of The Rich Guy Who Doesn't Give A Shit About People is another.

Great nominee there.

.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



I don't condone or condemn... I think people will do what they have to do to survive.  

No one is going to let his children starve to support your principles. 

the fact is, there is enough wealth to EASILY provide everyone with a job.  It's just that 1% of the population has 50%.  The people in that room, who have nothing but contempt for the rest of us.  

I am all for workfare instead of welfare.  But our system is sort of based on keeping the wage slaves scared...


----------



## Nole (Sep 18, 2012)

> in your opinion



um, ya.... Im living proof that Romney is full of shit. 

I work for Space X at the moment, a Privately owned business ill mind you. I also pay all my taxes as I always have. SO wtf is Romney talking about? I take nothing as a hand out AND pay into the system. My GF is just like me, as is my sister, mother, etc. We all work and pay taxes and we all vote Democratic. 

You Republicans keep telling yourselves what you like, its has zero effect on me and mine. Just dont be surprised to see this topic dominate for the next two weeks.

You all are full of shit.


----------



## zeke (Sep 18, 2012)

IF only Mittens would say these exact same things while he is out and about talking to people that can't afford 50,000 dollar dinners with Mitt. I am sure this will cause almost everyone to vote Mitt. ...........well....... almost sure...........well... mabe another 10 people will vote Mitt.


But why did Mitt want to insult me? My wife and I make over 100k, have property, have money in the bank still.

Why did  Mitt want to insult people like me? Never had the guvmint hand me anything and sure don't live on guvmint assistance.

wtf is wrong with you rethugs?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

zeke said:


> IF only Mittens would say these exact same things while he is out and about talking to people that can't afford 50,000 dollar dinners with Mitt. I am sure this will cause almost everyone to vote Mitt. ...........well....... almost sure...........well... mabe another 10 people will vote Mitt.
> 
> 
> But why did Mitt want to insult me? My wife and I make over 100k, have property, have money in the bank still.
> ...



omg


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

It really sucks when politicians are honest, isn't it?

Romney's right.

What he didn't mention is that Obama intentionally wants people dependent on government so they have to vote for him out of fear.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

zeke said:


> IF only Mittens would say these exact same things while he is out and about talking to people that can't afford 50,000 dollar dinners with Mitt. I am sure this will cause almost everyone to vote Mitt. ...........well....... almost sure...........well... mabe another 10 people will vote Mitt.
> 
> 
> But why did Mitt want to insult me? My wife and I make over 100k, have property, have money in the bank still.
> ...



I wish Obama would be honest and keep reminding us how we didn't build that,
how we cling to our guns and our religion,
and how we are a bunch of rednecks that have antipathy for other races. 

That would be refreshing.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you people notice how the lamestream media has PUSHED off what is going on over in the middle east to report on this TAPE?

the Lamestream media has become nothing but an DNC MOUTHPEICE people

vote Obama out in November, we can't AFFORD HIM or his ugly "visions" for us


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Do you people notice how the lamestream media has PUSHED off what is going on over in the middle east to report on this TAPE?
> 
> the Lamestream media has become nothing but an DNC MOUTHPEICE people
> 
> vote Obama out in November, we can't AFFORD HIM or his ugly "visions" for us



When your guy screws up, blame the media...  

Yup, that always works.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

Republicans created the 47%, with their tax policies, and now they're trying to beat the Democrats up over them?

Very ironic.

If Romney so resents the 47% who pay no federal income tax, then why won't he tell us how and how much he would like to raise their taxes?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> perhaps the people that go to work every day and pay taxes will agree with him



Which of your own tax credits, deductions, exemptions would you be willing to see raised in order to raise them on those paying nothing?  How much would you be willing to see your marginal rates raised?

Be specific.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Do you people notice how the lamestream media has PUSHED off what is going on over in the middle east to report on this TAPE?
> ...



well why not, when your guy screws up, you all BLAME BUSH


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Republicans created the 47%, with their tax policies, and now they're trying to beat the Democrats up over them?
> 
> Very ironic.
> 
> If Romney so resents the 47% who pay no federal income tax, then why won't he tell us how and how much he would like to raise their taxes?



Romney complains about the 47% who don't pay federal taxes while he takes advantage of every loophole to pay a lower rate than the average working American

Enough of the bullshit Mitt

If you are going to complain about taxes....show us YOURS


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

Lovebears65 said:


> [ How many times people on the left been caught on tape you guys act like its nothing..



How about we just treat it the same way the  Right treats something like this when it happens to a Democrat?

Would that be fair?  If we go hysterical for days weeks months years about it the way the Right does,

wouldn't that be fair?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Do you people notice how the lamestream media has PUSHED off what is going on over in the middle east to report on this TAPE?
> 
> the Lamestream media has become nothing but an DNC MOUTHPEICE people
> 
> vote Obama out in November, we can't AFFORD HIM or his ugly "visions" for us



We can count on the lamestream media constantly attacking the Romney administration 24/7 with lies and trivialities once he makes it into the WH. 

I'm for boycotting the bastards.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans created the 47%, with their tax policies, and now they're trying to beat the Democrats up over them?
> ...



LOL, back to this
and you people ELECT Representatives who take advantage of those SAME LOOPHOLES, yet no bitching about them, how funny


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Republicans created the 47%, with their tax policies, and now they're trying to beat the Democrats up over them?
> 
> Very ironic.
> 
> If Romney so resents the 47% who pay no federal income tax, then why won't he tell us how and how much he would like to raise their taxes?



Yeah, cutting taxes really pisses people off.


How dare they.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans created the 47%, with their tax policies, and now they're trying to beat the Democrats up over them?
> ...



Romney thinks he's overtaxed and poor/low income Americans are undertaxed.

*The dollar value of all the tax breaks, credits, loopholes etc., etc., etc., that a low income person takes to get their taxes down to zero amount to a few hundred to a few thousand dollars.*

*Romney takes tens, maybe hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of breaks on this taxes to get his rate down to 14%.*

This is what pure greed looks like.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Romney caught on tape



What can you say, but.....

*IT'S KARMA-TIME 
IN ROMNEYTOWN!!!!

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





 .  .  .  .  .  . ​


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans created the 47%, with their tax policies, and now they're trying to beat the Democrats up over them?
> ...



You conservatives, and Romney, are the ones who are pissed off that the Republican tax cuts created 47% of households paying no federal income taxes.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Sep 18, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney is done!  Stick a fork in him.


*Wait!!!!!*

He still hasn't done his *Dole-bounce!!!! *



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3T4Vxzo3nQo]BOB DOLE CHICO.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



The Bush tax cuts created this infamous 47%.

Do you want your own taxes raised so that more of that 47% are pushed up into paying taxes?

How much are you willing to see your own taxes raised in order to cut that number in half?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Republicans created the 47%, with their tax policies, and now they're trying to beat the Democrats up over them?
> 
> Very ironic.
> 
> If Romney so resents the 47% who pay no federal income tax, then why won't he tell us how and how much he would like to raise their taxes?



It's not just the tax policies... 

I will even Grant that Mitt has a point- dependency on the government is a horrible thing, and depending on your own labors is far preferable.  

But he and the people in that room have spent the last 30 years making the labors of your own efforts more meaningless, through union-busting, downsizing, offshoring, outsourcing. 

This is the argument I've been making for months, and usually when I say it, Conservatards run from it like a vampire from a cross.  

When you take away the good paying union job at AmPad and replace it with a crappy, minimum wage job at Staples with no benefits, and people are having to go to the government for food stamps, section 8 housing and medicaid, you aren't going to create less demand for government, you are going to create more of it.  

It's "pay me now, or pay me later" situation.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Yes I do bitch about them

Democratic Representatives are willing to pay higher taxes with fewer loopholes and will vote to do so

Mitt is only interested in protecting his wealthy backers


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...





So the Democraps have been sitting on the sidelines playing checkers all of this time?

Who raised the minimum-wage?

Who made it easier to file for Social Security Disability?

Who extended Unemployment benefits to 99 weeks?

Who has made it easy to qualify for food stamps?

Who keeps promising free health care, free abortions, free birth control, free everything?

Who granted amnesty to over a million illegals?

Who helped freeze wages while driving up the cost of living?

Who has release Quantitative Easing 3 driving up inflation?



Seems to me the Democraps had a lot to do with all of this.......


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 18, 2012)

Rinata said:


> But I'd sure like to know their motivation.



Shock that a candidate for President would say:

_"The overwhelming majority of voters who back President Barack Obama do so because they are "dependent on government" and "believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing." _


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Republicans created the 47%, with their tax policies, and now they're trying to beat the Democrats up over them?
> 
> Very ironic.
> 
> If Romney so resents the 47% who pay no federal income tax, then why won't he tell us how and how much he would like to raise their taxes?



Before he raises Federal Income taxes on the working poor (who already pay SS, Medicare, Federal Gas taxes and State and Local taxes), he really needs to show us his taxes.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > But I'd sure like to know their motivation.
> ...



All he did was read a page out of the progressive handbook.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans created the 47%, with their tax policies, and now they're trying to beat the Democrats up over them?
> ...



Just because he's stating a fact about the tax code doesn't mean he's going to raise taxes. 

Strange how the left is allowed to argue both sides of every issue.

Ether Romney cutting taxes is evil or raising taxes is evil.

One thing is for certain, all Obama wants to do is raise taxes on everyone, but he hides it by raising excise-taxes on producers. That way it's an indirect tax increase he can blame on the rich.


----------



## manifold (Sep 18, 2012)

Where does this 47% of Americans don't pay taxes stat come from anyway?  Sounds a bit inflated to me.  Does it include students? children? stay at home spouses?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

manifold said:


> Where does this 47% of Americans don't pay taxes stat come from anyway?  Sounds a bit inflated to me.  Does it include students? children? stay at home spouses?



It's 47% of households.  Aside from the obvious households, like those with no one working,

the big factors that create the 47% are low marginal rates plus the multitude of credits and deductions and exemptions you get for having children.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Romney is ridiculing many people with JOBS who are able to use mostly Republican tax policies to lower their federal income taxes to zero.


----------



## Liberal (Sep 18, 2012)

Strange...

I have never once seen any president say they did not care about half of the country.

In effect, Rmoney is not very "presidential".


----------



## manifold (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Where does this 47% of Americans don't pay taxes stat come from anyway?  Sounds a bit inflated to me.  Does it include students? children? stay at home spouses?
> ...



Still sounds inflated to me.  Do you have a link?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



What does any of that have to do with the topic?  Federal income taxes.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, unfortunately, Mitt Romney is right in this instance. There is no way that 47% of the non taxpayer teat sucklers are going to vote against their free lunch.
On the other hand, many of those votes wont matter because these are teh folks that don't vote anyway. And thankfully so.

Only the diehard LOLberal "you see this?" (points to skin color), will be out in force to re-elect Obama on the false impressions that he will buy their gas and pay their rent. Frankly, anyone on the government dole should forfeit their right to vote.


----------



## manifold (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Well, unfortunately, Mitt Romney is right in this instance. There is no way that 47% of the non taxpayer teat sucklers are going to vote against their free lunch.
> On the other hand, many of those votes wont matter because these are teh folks that don't vote anyway. And thankfully so.
> 
> Only the diehard LOLberal "you see this?" (points to skin color), will be out in force to re-elect Obama on the false impressions that he will buy their gas and pay their rent. Frankly, anyone on the government dole should forfeit their right to vote.



Bullshit.  There are plenty of white trash rednecks on welfare that vote a straight republican ticket.  Romney is an asshole and a fucking retard, and I'm glad he'll never be president.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

manifold said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Well, unfortunately, Mitt Romney is right in this instance. There is no way that 47% of the non taxpayer teat sucklers are going to vote against their free lunch.
> ...



And these "white rednecks on welfare" should not be allowed to vote.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



All lies. Romney pays 10% of his income to the poor before he even begins paying taxes. He paid several million in taxes last year. How much did Obama pay?

Obama took breaks just like Romney. He paid his daughers thousands of dollars just to get his taxable income below a million, just so he could say he wasn't a millionaire. 



If you look at the two who really is living high on the hog?



Obama has the most expensive jet in the world, he spends $4 million in tax-payer cash every Christmas in Hawaii, his wife demands $1.2 million/yr to pay a makeup and hairstylist staff to help her stay presentable. 

His wife said last week that we all should skip a meal and send the money to the Obama campaign. 

She wears clothes that only millionaires could afford. 

His kids attend only the best prep-schools in the country. He only had two children that they don't even have to raise. That's all taken care of for them. Most liberals think that large families are a joke. What a waste they say. 

The Romneys raised 5 boys and they have dozens of grandchildren. *If they win the White House I don't think it will be big enough. *

Obama hasn't driven anything other than a golf-cart for over 4 years. For the last 4 plus years everywhere he goes is in a limo. While sitting in a Chevy Volt he said it was a great car. He said "I'll have to get one once I leave office!!"


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 18, 2012)

I've been a taxpaying American citizen since I turned 18...and I won't be voting for Willard RawMoney. 

Willard needs to learn a little more about that 47% that "doesn't pay taxes" (LIE, but it's Romney, it's expected)


----------



## IHBF (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...




Fuck yeah! It's about time a politician acknowledged it. 

This makes me even more happy to vote for Romney.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Well, unfortunately, Mitt Romney is right in this instance. There is no way that 47% of the non taxpayer teat sucklers are going to vote against their free lunch.
> On the other hand, many of those votes wont matter because these are teh folks that don't vote anyway. And thankfully so.
> 
> Only the diehard LOLberal "you see this?" (points to skin color), will be out in force to re-elect Obama on the false impressions that he will buy their gas and pay their rent. Frankly, anyone on the government dole should forfeit their right to vote.



Military? Let me guess "they're excluded".


----------



## manifold (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



Why not?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

IHBF said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> ...



Let's be honest, you'd vote for a bucket of toe nail clippings if there was an (R) next to it on the ballot.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You don't know????

When you're a taker and not a producer do you pay Federal income taxes?

If you're below the poverty line out of choice or you're collecting disability benefits because you're not working do you pay Federal income taxes?

No.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 18, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



*"Romney pays 10% of his income to the poor" *

Calling the Morman Cult "the poor"?

That's rich!   not poor.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> I've been a taxpaying American citizen since I turned 18...and I won't be voting for Willard RawMoney.
> 
> Willard needs to learn a little more about that 47% that "doesn't pay taxes" (LIE, but it's Romney, it's expected)



Behind the 'People Who Pay No Income Tax' - NYTimes.com

Romney is correct, turd sandwich.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> IHBF said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



So says the fucker that would vote for a bucket of spit if he or she was a Democrap.


----------



## mascale (Sep 18, 2012)

What if Moslems see this:  Romney doing First Amendment protected prayers(?)!

"In Matthew 25:14-30, the servant provided the one talent clearly notes that putting the money to the exchangers leaves that servant left out. There is no way that anything near what the other two can bring in can happen: In that system."

At the Undisclosed Location, (1):  Clearly the audience is unaware of the arithmetic show in the story in Matthew 25, which a fourth grader can understand.

At the Undisclosed Location, (2):  Clearly the candidate is unaware of the arithmetic shown in the story in Matthew 25, which a fourth grader can understand.

The Undisclosed Location is (3):  Shown to be unaware even of the recent foreclosure crisis, which a fourth grader can understand!

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Rev. Jeremiah Wright can likely undersand the story in Matthew 25!)


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

manifold said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



I guess this is difficult to grasp. By being dependent on government, you should forfeit your right to vote. Want to vote? Stop bleeding taxpayers. I could take it many steps further too. Like saying any able bodied welfare recipient should have to work at public institutions to acquire that money. Like cleaning up parks, or what have you. They should also not be allowed any luxury items at all. TV and other items such as should be confiscated and sold by the state or feds if you collect welfare.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...



Is this any surprise coming from Mitt "I'm not concerned about the very poor" Romney?


----------



## IHBF (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> IHBF said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



I'd vote for toe nail clippings over Obama, no doubt. 

But that doesn't change the fact that what Romney said is true and that I'm glad this is getting a bunch of press. 

Too many freeloaders in this country worrying about what the rich pay.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney has fashion crisis.  He can't find a pair of shoes in his closet without gunshot holes in them!


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



So Romney is contributing huge amounts of money to making poor people DEPENDENT on the Mormon church?

LOLOL


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 18, 2012)

courseofhistory said:


> Romney obviously has no clue and resents people who get government assistance for many different reasons--the elderly, the disabled, those who are out of work, children and others who have paid taxes and their dues and DESERVE what they are receiving.  He has NO idea about the people he just insulted and has proven yet again what a draconian leader he would be for those who aren't in the upper class in this country.  He's disgusting!



Not to mention that merely not having income tax liability doesn't mean you're on government assistance.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Well, unfortunately, Mitt Romney is right in this instance. There is no way that 47% of the non taxpayer teat sucklers are going to vote against their free lunch.
> On the other hand, many of those votes wont matter because these are teh folks that don't vote anyway. And thankfully so.
> 
> Only the diehard LOLberal "you see this?" (points to skin color), will be out in force to re-elect Obama on the false impressions that he will buy their gas and pay their rent. Frankly, anyone on the government dole should forfeit their right to vote.



Working households that pay no federal income taxes are in that category because of child related tax credits, exemptions, and deductions.

Which of those do you want to get rid of?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

67% of liberals want government to do more, support more..  Liberals want to turn a free America in to WELFARE AMERICA. Say no to this Welfare President and his band of leeches.

Romney/Ryan for revitalizing America through work, and not welfare. THROW THE BUMS OUT!


Majority in U.S. Still Say Government Doing Too Much


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



In other words, if you want to be a special interest government slave, you should have to act like, and be treated like a fucking slave.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Well, unfortunately, Mitt Romney is right in this instance. There is no way that 47% of the non taxpayer teat sucklers are going to vote against their free lunch.
> ...




Since Mitt "I'm not concerned about the very poor" Romney refuses to say which deductions and credits he'd get rid of, we can only assume it would be all of them. Mitt "If I only had a nickel every time a baby was aborted, oh wait, I do!" Romney despises the poor, he despises the middle class, and even despises the rich that aren't as rich as him because most of those folks pay 35% on their income and love to point it out. He's a class warfarist.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 18, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> courseofhistory said:
> 
> 
> > Romney obviously has no clue and resents people who get government assistance for many different reasons--the elderly, the disabled, those who are out of work, children and others who have paid taxes and their dues and DESERVE what they are receiving.  He has NO idea about the people he just insulted and has proven yet again what a draconian leader he would be for those who aren't in the upper class in this country.  He's disgusting!
> ...



Obviously Mittens does not believe that.  Tax braks for Paris Hilton and Mitt Romney = jobs

Tax breaks for the middle class and working poor =  Welfare


----------



## blastoff (Sep 18, 2012)

I know exactly who Romney was talking about and so do lots of hardworking Democrats who understand what the parasite class is costing this country year in and year out.  And those are the folks, along with many independents too, who Barry's team ought to be worried about.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> ...



Talking about taking a speech out of context.

He's not concerned with getting their votes. He knows they're already being taken care of. The only people that this plays well with is minorities or drug addicts or the homeless or the layabouts that don't want to work anymore. Anyone who feels they want to kick back and live off of the rest of us taxpayers are already in Obama's corner. 



Which is a more compelling statement: 

_"You didn't build that, you need help from the government in everything you do....."_

*.....or "almost half of you want free shit?"*

I think anyone with any self-respect will reject Obama's arguments.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Mitt Romney has a plan to restore this nation through tax relief for small businesses.. The job creators who spur ecomonic growth for our nation.  Obama punishes business while throwing FREE OBAMA MONEY to leeches, slugs.. who want more and more. 67% of democrats thinks government should give them more.

Take the diapers off of liberals and vote Romney/Ryan for America's future.

Majority in U.S. Still Say Government Doing Too Much


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Remember these promises from the Liar -N- Chief? Mr. President, you didn't get it done. We've been downgraded TWICE because of your WELFARE policies of destroying capitalism and punishing American ingenuity. It's time to go. VOTE this Welfare President out.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3a7FC0Jkv8]Believe in America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > I've been a taxpaying American citizen since I turned 18...and I won't be voting for Willard RawMoney.
> ...



Willard is correct that they don't pay Federal income tax, he is not correct that they pay NO taxes. That is a blatant RW lie. Did I call you a name or are your feelings hurt because I called your horrible candidate "RawMoney"?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



He's not my candidate. I don't like him and won't vote for him. And yet, his statement is still correct.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 18, 2012)

IHBF said:


> It's true. So what?



Given the politics of hatred the modern GOP is engaging in..recently..I kinda hope the Romney folks feel this way.

Because many of those "parasites" are the elderly and the working poor.

This really should hit him for them.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > I've been a taxpaying American citizen since I turned 18...and I won't be voting for Willard RawMoney.
> ...



From your link

"Put bluntly, these are not households shirking their tax liabilities. The pool consists mostly of the poor, of relatively low-income working families and of old people."

"It is also worth noting that though tens of millions of families do not pay federal income taxes, there are virtually no families that do not pay any taxes  between payroll taxes, sales taxes, state and local taxes, and on and on."

But this is the fault of the dems, right? 

"Moreover, the Bush tax cuts  the signature Republican economic policy of the 2000s, which doubled the child tax credit, increased a number of other deductions and exemptions, and lowered marginal tax rates  erased millions of families federal income tax liabilities."

Still think Romney is right? Still think that 47% of people don't want to take responsibility for their lives? 

You're wrong and you know it. Thanks for the link to help prove that.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 18, 2012)

emptystep said:


> I'm hoping for a couple more before the night is out.



Romney in secretly taped video: Obama voters


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Did I say, "this is the democrats fault." ? No, I didn't. And still 47% don't pay any federal income taxes.


----------



## IHBF (Sep 18, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> 67% of liberals want government to do more, support more..  Liberals want to turn a free America in to WELFARE AMERICA. Say no to this Welfare President and his band of leeches.
> 
> Romney/Ryan for revitalizing America through work, and not welfare. THROW THE BUMS OUT!
> 
> ...



I'd love it if the rest of this election was about big government welfare (totalitarianism) VS freedom and liberty. 

Excellent job, Romney! And for once, excellent job mainstream media! Please keep hyping this. 

The leeches have been called the fuck out!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Remember this gem?
Pelosi: Unemployment Checks Fastest Way to Create Jobs | Fox News


What kind of a dingbat DUMMY actually says some stupid shit like this??  I'll tell you who.. THE WELFARE PRESIDENT and his resident Goobs, the Dems.. this is their thinking.. 


Romney/Ryan for fiscal responsibility and a return to capitalism.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 18, 2012)

Yurt said:


> yay....another thread about this
> 
> yay



one thing about it. This is the first time I've ever seen the dems start giving stats on who pays what in taxes


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

> Mr. Romney is absolutely correct that about half of American households do not pay federal income tax



Special interest group Liberalism will be the death of this nations great experiment.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 18, 2012)

The media has taken a policy of attacking whatever Romney says.  If he said the sky is blue, the media would say "Romney stumbles, claims the sky is blue".   We've seen this before, when they did the same thing to Sarah Palin.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



Got empathy?  Nope, and that makes you a callous conservative.  I bet you think you're a Christian too.


----------



## IHBF (Sep 18, 2012)

This is what Romney was talking about:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFeAFDh6dzk&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Obama Voters - 201203 - YouTube[/ame]

Democrats, aren't you tired of your tax dollars going to these parasites?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

This Welfare President has been an economic disaster.. What did he PROMISE as candidate OBAMA??

Why he promised to SKY ROCKET energy prices .. let's listen for ourselves:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlTxGHn4sH4]Obama: My Plan Makes Electricity Rates Skyrocket - YouTube[/ame]

In his second term, he has stated UNEQUIVOCALLY because he cannot pass it thru Congress, he will use executive privelege to cram Kyoto down our throads which will TRIPLE energy costs at what they are today. WHy wouldn't he??? He used it to COVER UP the death of an American, BRIAN TERRY.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/execu...on-for-obama/2012/06/20/gJQAgAbRrV_story.html

This Welfare, CORRUPT liar must go.

Romney/Ryan 2012


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney gets criticized for being honest while Obama can't seem to be these days.

That makes sense. 


Well, at any rate this is another *"If the shoe fits wear it"* moment.

Whenever Obama is honest he reveals a dangerous agenda. When Romney is honest he says what's on the minds of most of America.........and Romney is the bad guy.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

IHBF said:


> This is what Romney was talking about:
> 
> Obama Voters - 201203 - YouTube
> 
> Democrats, aren't you tired of your tax dollars going to these parasites?



THE WELFARE PRESIDENT and his herd of "GIMME MINES"  "I'm here to get some Obama money..." "I'm going to vote for Obama cuz he gives me stuff."

THE FACE OF LIBERALISM.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 18, 2012)

The democrats always wanted class warfare between the tax payers and those supported by those who pay taxes.    Maybe this will finally give it to them.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 18, 2012)

IHBF said:


> This is what Romney was talking about:
> 
> Obama Voters - 201203 - YouTube
> 
> Democrats, aren't you tired of your tax dollars going to these parasites?



Funny you liked that one..but didn't like this one..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb62fpsyhC4]Bill Maher Mississippi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

The sheer ignorance of what Romney said was that he took President Obama's current 47% in the polls, which is about where he is vs. Romney,

and then attached that 47% to the 47% number, coincidentally the same, of households paying no federal income tax,

and then made the idiotic leap to saying that ALL of Obama's support comes from those people.

Romney is an idiot.


----------



## beretta304 (Sep 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The democrats always wanted class warfare between the tax payers and those supported by those who pay taxes.    Maybe this will finally give it to them.



Look who comprise his base and everything becomes self explanatory.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...


I don't understand what the problem is here.  Did he say something that was untrue?  I happen to agree with him and find it refreshing.

Perhaps a bucket of cold water into the faces of those he describes might shame them into becoming productive members of society.

In either case, he wasn't going to get their votes no matter what, so why act like a democrat and pander to them?


----------



## Sallow (Sep 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The democrats always wanted class warfare between the tax payers and those supported by those who pay taxes.    Maybe this will finally give it to them.





It wasn't Democrats that essentially called half of America, parasites.


----------



## beretta304 (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> The sheer ignorance of what Romney said was that he took President Obama's current 47% in the polls, which is about where he is vs. Romney,
> 
> and then attached that 47% to the 47% number, coincidentally the same, of households paying no federal income tax,
> 
> ...




The conspiracy theory section is down below.


----------



## Maple (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter what&#8230;These are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...



When did it become a liability to speak the TRUTH, this is provable, you know people as do I that look for every opportunity to ride in the wagon while you are pulling it. I am not talking about the people who can't do it for themselves, those with disabilities, etc, but there are thousands who have sat on their asses for years, they are parasites who look for every opportunity to get more of your hard earned dollar. They do see themselves as victims and they will never vote for someone who might make them work to get more. Obama is their guy because he enslaves these people with their total dependency and he does it to get more votes.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 18, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> ...



Yeah..right.

How exactly do you become "productive" after putting in 50 years of work..then retiring. Should you go back to work?

How exactly do you become "productive" after fighting in a war and getting your arms and legs blown off?

How exactly do you become "productive" if you are fighting a life threatening disease?

And how exactly would you deal with the massive income inequality in this country that has created a class of people that work their ASSES OFF and get nowhere. Incomes have been flat for a good 14 years now.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

"Gimme mines Obama money!"

The LIBERAL WELFARE herd..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg98BvqUvCc&feature=related]OBAMA&#39;S GONNA PAY FOR MY GAS... - YouTube[/ame]

Notice to help pay for electric bills? HEY YOU MORONS, your messiah promised to SKYROCKET energy prices and he did.. you haven't seen anything yet!!!


----------



## Toro (Sep 18, 2012)

This is Romney's "you didn't build it" moment.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> The sheer ignorance of what Romney said was that he took President Obama's current 47% in the polls, which is about where he is vs. Romney,
> 
> and then attached that 47% to the 47% number, coincidentally the same, of households paying no federal income tax,
> 
> ...



The more laughable thing is that many of them are voting Romney and could care less about taxes.

They care about getting rid of abortion and getting religion into the government.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Sep 18, 2012)

Democrats are the "social justice" redistributive welfare party, and 47% of Americans pay no federal income tax.........

Absoltuely shocking facts..........Just ask the communists over at pmsnbc


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



That's your response? Really? So Romney was right that 47% don't want to take responsibility for themselves? 

Try not to give a lazy answer this time.


----------



## Maple (Sep 18, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> ...



YES!!!!


----------



## beretta304 (Sep 18, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...





Then maybe Obama should have taken on the tax code instead of, or along with Obamacare.  The only thing Romney is guilty of is exaggeratting.  The basis of what he meant is spot on and you know it.  

No one is advocating throwing those in need to the dogs.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2012)

Sallow said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Wow, do you even know what 'retired' means?

Reaching for the most extreme examples, I see, and then trying to apply them to EVERYONE!  Try a little critical reasoning for a change.

Income inequity does NOT prevent anyone from being productive.  

Nice failure....

My mind hasn't changed.  Romney is right, and he shouldn't even bother pandering to those who will not vote for him regardless of his positions.  

It is a waste of his time and his resources.  There are people who CAN be persuaded, and those are the people he should be focused upon.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 18, 2012)

This is a carefully crafted and coordinated attack by democrats in collusion with the media.    No matter what Romney says, this is what is going to happen.


----------



## Maple (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



He speaks the truth 47% don't pay any income taxes, not that they are lazy, but that's a fact. This whole video is suspect because we don't see all of it and you can bet your buckwheat it was released to divert everyone's attention from the crisis going on in the middle east. I am not falling for it.


----------



## IHBF (Sep 18, 2012)

Sallow said:


> IHBF said:
> 
> 
> > This is what Romney was talking about:
> ...



That one is great too. Thanks for posting. 

That toothless man on food stamps is part of the leech population. It's not just Black people. Blacks are only about 15% of the population and only a percent of that are leeches. We are talking about 47%! That's a lot of white leeches.


----------



## regent (Sep 18, 2012)

I guess when President Truman said, I am the president of all the people, he must have looked pretty stupid to Republicans?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Mitt Romney is correct. 47% of Americans PAY ZERO in taxes and they demand MORE of the working American's money IF they're a liberal.  (675 of LIBERALS demand more money from working Americans.) 

Mitt Romney needs to come out swinging and talk to the American people. The majority LOATHE the welfare state..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

regent said:


> I guess when President Truman said, I am the president of all the people, he must have looked pretty stupid to Republicans?



No, you do.


----------



## IHBF (Sep 18, 2012)

24% in 1994. 

47% today. 

Great job, democrats.


----------



## beretta304 (Sep 18, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Mitt Romney is correct. 47% of Americans PAY ZERO in taxes and they demand MORE of the working American's money IF they're a liberal.  (675 of LIBERALS demand more money from working Americans.)
> 
> Mitt Romney needs to come out swinging and talk to the American people. The majority LOATHE the welfare state..



Since they all love polls and Gallup when it's to their advantage.

Gallup: Majority in US Still Say Government Doing Too Much
Monday, 17 Sep 2012 10:51 PM

By Todd Beamon


The latest Gallup Poll shows that 54 percent of those surveyed Sept. 6 to 9 believe the government is trying to do too much, although that is down from a record high of 61 percent this summer.

About four in 10 Americans, or 39 percent, say the government should do more to solve the nation's problems.

According to Gallup, only a few times in the company&#8217;s 20 years of asking the question have more Americans said the government should do more to solve the nation's problems than said the government is doing too much.

Two instances were in the fall of 1992 and again in early 1993, as Bill Clinton ran for and took office as president. Another was in October 2001, just after the 9/11 terrorist attacks, according to Gallup.

*Americans have been most likely to respond that the government was working to do too much during the middle years of the Clinton administration, and in recent years during President Barack Obama&#8217;s administration.*


*The appropriate role of government in addressing the nation's problems continues to be one of the most divisive issues in this year's election.*


*Obama tends to support the idea that government should do more to address the country's problems, while his Republican challenger, Mitt Romney, generally disagrees.*

*As such, two-thirds of Democrats (67 percent) think government should do more,* while an even larger percentage of Republicans (82 percent) say government is doing too much that should be left to individuals and businesses.

*More than six in 10 independents (62 percent) agree that the government is doing too much.*

http://www.newsmax.com/TheWire/gallup-govt-too-involved/2012/09/17/id/452074


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2012)

regent said:


> I guess when President Truman said, I am the president of all the people, he must have looked pretty stupid to Republicans?


Truman is President!

Here, I thought it was Barack Obama.


----------



## beretta304 (Sep 18, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > I guess when President Truman said, I am the president of all the people, he must have looked pretty stupid to Republicans?
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 18, 2012)

The evil and failed obama regime is collaborating with the media.

Emails show Justice working with Media Matters to target critics | Fox News


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



That's my response. That is the statement in question. Do these 47% want to take responsibility for themselves? It doesn't appear that way. The number of government dependents and non-income tax payers seems to be growing rather than declining.

Was his statement filled with the typical appeal that both Romney and Obama have shown over the course of this election cycle? Yes. Like all politicians, they play the appeal to emotion or anger. In this case, Romney drives a fact into realms of fiction. We dont know how many of the growing govt. dependents would prefer to take responsibility. What we do know is that almost half don't pay income tax. That's a factual statment.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Article 15 (Sep 18, 2012)

IHBF said:


> 24% in 1994.
> 
> 47% today.
> 
> Great job, democrats.



1994 Tax Schedule

2012 Tax Schedule


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Suppose I have a tax shelter dressage horse and hide my income overseas. 

Am I a member of that 47%?


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes. In addition they also pay state taxes, sales taxes and property taxes.

Of the 19% who pay no federal taxes 96% are elderly on fixed incomes or working families who make less than 20K a year.

What kind of political party attacks the elderly and the working poor?.....the Republican Party


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

You're a member of the "I'm a total boob" percentage, Chris.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

See why you're a boob, Chris?

TaxVox » Blog Archive » Why Do People Pay No Federal Income Tax?


----------



## konradv (Sep 18, 2012)

Darkwind said:


> I don't understand what the problem is here.  Did he say something that was untrue?  I happen to agree with him and find it refreshing.



The part that was untrue is, if he really believes 47% will not vote for him because they don't pay income taxes, that he still has a shot at the WH.  The other 53% aren't all natural or convincable Romney supporters.  Many are Obama supporters that DO pay taxes.  So long, Mitty.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm going to say that if Obama wins re-election, welfare recipients will go to more than 60%. Federal income tax payers will fall below 40% and medical expenses will double by 2016.

If Romney wins, much of the same outcome will ensue.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> See why you're a boob, Chris?
> 
> TaxVox » Blog Archive » Why Do People Pay No Federal Income Tax?



Thanks for proving my point.

Apology accepted, Captain Needa.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 18, 2012)

> I guess this is difficult to grasp. By being dependent on government, you should forfeit your right to vote. Want to vote? Stop bleeding taxpayers. I could take it many steps further too. Like saying any able bodied welfare recipient should have to work at public institutions to acquire that money. Like cleaning up parks, or what have you. They should also not be allowed any luxury items at all. TV and other items such as should be confiscated and sold by the state or feds if you collect welfare.



There are far more billions (I would guess trillions) of welfare in the form of tax breaks, loopholes and subsidies going to billionaires and corporations making billions in profits than are going to keep the least among us (remember 61% of that 47%, those "entitlement victims", are the working poor with jobs - many times more than one or two.  I dare Romney to look them in the eye and call them lazy moochers).  Cut the billionaire welfare cheats off first.  Then we'll talk about putting even more stress on the least among us.  Romney is an ASSHOLE.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Most Republicans who are over 65 don't pay income taxes and are dependent on the government.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

Apparently reading and comprehension aren't your forte.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

If Romney had paid his fair share of taxes, it would have meant up to $32 million for over 600 veterans in jobs that leverage skills that they developed in the military or over 3,300 returning veterans receiving medical care to preserve the sacred trust we have to those who serve and protect our nation.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Apparently reading and comprehension aren't your forte.



Apparently math is not your's.


----------



## courseofhistory (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney didn't speak the truth.  He spoke ignorance and intolerance for these so-called 47%.  Someone this ignorant has no business being president.

There are many things wrong with what Romney said (but it doesn't surprise me in the least that you don't see that). His most fundament, and insulting, mistake is to claim that the 47% of Americans who do not pay federal income taxes "are dependent upon government, who believe that they are victims, who believe the government has a responsibility to care for them, who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing, to you-name-it." The majority of the people who do not pay federal income taxes have jobs. They pay federal payroll taxes (and thus pay a higher percentage of their income to the federal government in taxes than Mitt Romney paid in 2010). Of the remaining 18 percent of the population that doesn't pay federal income or payroll taxes, over half are elderly. 

And there are not insignificant numbers of the *well off who don't pay federal income taxes*.



> In 2009, according to Internal Revenue Service studies, six of the 400 U.S. tax filers with the highest adjusted gross income (meaning AGI of at least $77 million) paid no U.S. income tax, while 19,551 U.S. households with income above $200,000 owed no U.S. or foreign income tax.



And there are large numbers of people in each of these various groups and income brackets who are Republicans and who voted for Bush, voted for McCain, and even would have voted for Romney. In fact, Romney has a fairly sizable lead among financially struggling white voters, many (if not most) of whom fall into Romney's 47%.

Are there lazy people who take advantage of and believe that they are entitled to government assistance? Of course there are. There have always been people like that. But it's a hell of a lot less than the ridiculous 47% claimed by Romney and it makes up a relatively small percentage of Obama's support.

Claiming equivalence between those who don't pay federal income taxes, those who think they are entitled to government handouts and those who support the president is simplistic nonsense, but it's either what Romney believes or what his supporters want to hear.



> Not all of those escaping income taxes have modest incomes, however.  In 2009, according to Internal Revenue Service studies, six of the 400 U.S. tax filers with the highest adjusted gross income (meaning AGI of at least $77 million) paid no U.S. income tax, while 19,551 U.S.  households with income above $200,000 owed no U.S. or foreign  income tax.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 18, 2012)

The media and the government are in collusion to silence critics.  Now we know it for sure.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > I guess this is difficult to grasp. By being dependent on government, you should forfeit your right to vote. Want to vote? Stop bleeding taxpayers. I could take it many steps further too. Like saying any able bodied welfare recipient should have to work at public institutions to acquire that money. Like cleaning up parks, or what have you. They should also not be allowed any luxury items at all. TV and other items such as should be confiscated and sold by the state or feds if you collect welfare.
> 
> 
> 
> There are far more billions (I would guess trillions) of welfare in the form of tax breaks, loopholes and subsidies going to billionaires and corporations making billions in profits than are going to keep the least among us (remember 61% of that 47%, those "entitlement victims", are the working poor with jobs - many times more than one or two.  I dare Romney to look them in the eye and call them lazy moochers).  Cut off the billionaire welfare cheats off first.  Then we'll talk about putting even more stress on the least among us.  Romney is an ASSHOLE.





Yeah, corporatism is running a muck. And neither Romney, or Obama plan to change that. So the real issue here isn't ever going to be addressed in these partisan bickering threads.
Taxing 250K plus crowd does not address that, and Obama, nor Romney have any plan to actually change the corporatist system.

They are both assholes serving special interests. And you'll still pick one and vote, while demonizing the other. Like it fucking changes anything. 

The blind following the rhetoric. Right off the cliff.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

The Bush tax cuts for the wealthiest five percent of Americans cost the U.S. Treasury $11.6 million every hour, according to the National Priorities Project. Between 2001 and the current projected end of the Bush tax cut extension, tax cuts for the wealthiest 5 percent will cost the U.S. Treasury $1.184 trillion. If extended through 2021 as gop lawmakers propose, the total cost will exceed $3.2 trillion.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

The 400 highest-earning taxpayers in the U.S. reported a record $105 billion in total adjusted gross income in 2006, but they paid just $18 billion in tax, new Internal Revenue Service figures show. That works out to an average federal income tax bite of 17%--the lowest rate paid by the richest 400 during the 15-year period covered by the IRS statistics


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

Maple said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



So he was right that they don't want to take responsibility for their lives?


----------



## OldUSAFSniper (Sep 18, 2012)

I have yet to see an issue with Mitt Romney's statements.  Naturally, for those who are aghast at such statements, we also haven't heard the full conversation.  For those who scream 'context' when Joe Biden sticks his foot into his mouth, we have yet to see them screaming for 'context' in this instance.

Course, I'm just one of those guys who clings bitterly to my God and Guns...


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2012)

This is just how wealthy people on th right talk about the people of our country.


50,000 a plate dinner was where this happened.

It show the right wing wealthy fucks who keep trying to BUY elections hate most Americans


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> I have yet to see an issue with Mitt Romney's statements.  Naturally, for those who are aghast at such statements, we also haven't heard the full conversation.  For those who scream 'context' when Joe Biden sticks his foot into his mouth, we have yet to see them screaming for 'context' in this instance.
> 
> Course, I'm just one of those guys who clings bitterly to my God and Guns...



Romney pays 13% taxes.

I pay 25%.

Fuck him.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

You should zip up your envy, Chris. It's hanging out again.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Mitt Romney is correct. 47% of Americans PAY ZERO in taxes and they demand MORE of the working American's money IF they're a liberal.  (675 of LIBERALS demand more money from working Americans.)
> 
> Mitt Romney needs to come out swinging and talk to the American people. The majority LOATHE the welfare state..



47% are the welfare state? LOL. So the handicapped and elderly are included?


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2012)

OldUSAFSniper said:


> I have yet to see an issue with Mitt Romney's statements.  Naturally, for those who are aghast at such statements, we also haven't heard the full conversation.  For those who scream 'context' when Joe Biden sticks his foot into his mouth, we have yet to see them screaming for 'context' in this instance.
> 
> Course, I'm just one of those guys who clings bitterly to my God and Guns...



context?

your whole fucking convention slogan was a LIE about what Obama said


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

IHBF said:


> 24% in 1994.
> 
> 47% today.
> 
> Great job, democrats.



How did democrats do this? Specifically. Bush tax cuts were a democrat idea?


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

LOLberals always screaming about equality. Want the rich to pay more in taxes.


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> You should zip up your envy, Chris. It's hanging out again.



heres the deal you dumb fuck.

were Americans and dont have to zip our anger at some of the wealthy paying to fix the game in their favor.

democracy much?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



Funny, since that 47% includes you. Hypocrites are hilarious!


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

LOLberals always screaming about equality. Want to give special treatment to some over others. 

You just can't make this stuff up!!


----------



## Truthmatters (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> LOLberals always screaming about equality. Want the rich to pay more in taxes.



Hey you got one right


This is exactly why the founders founded this place


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Apparently reading and comprehension aren't your forte.



Says the guy who posts links that contradicts his own points. 

Smart guy.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Mitts sound bite calling 47% of Americans leeches will cost him the election

He was only saying what most conservatives already believe

If you work for $40,000 a year and have four kids to support and a mortgage......you are a leech
If you have a net worth of $40 million and hide your money in offshore accounts...you are a job creator


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Where do you get that from? Your pee sized brain? I pay plenty of taxes. But I'm gonna sit here and fucking whine because Romney pays a lower percentage, even though he pays in millions more than I. You guys just needa  reason to hate someone because you're envious. Those who don't jump on board are then personally attacked.

Like the chump we see here.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently reading and comprehension aren't your forte.
> ...





No, they do not. But reading, comprehension and math are not the LOLberal strong suit.


----------



## IHBF (Sep 18, 2012)

If you make $40,000 per year and are having kids you can't afford, you are a leech.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

TaxVox » Blog Archive » Why Do People Pay No Federal Income Tax?

Much has been made of TPC&#8217;s estimate that fully 46 percent of Americans will pay no federal individual income tax this year. Commentators have often misinterpreted that percentage as indicating that nearly half of Americans pay no taxes. In fact, however, many of those who don&#8217;t pay income tax do pay other taxes&#8212;federal payroll and excise taxes as well as state and local income, sales, and property taxes.

The large percentage of people not paying income tax is often blamed on tax breaks that zero out many households&#8217; income tax bills and can even result in net payments from the government. While that&#8217;s the case for many households, a new *TPC paper *shows that about half of people who don&#8217;t owe income tax are off the rolls not because they take advantage of tax breaks but rather because they have low incomes. For example, a couple with two children earning less than $26,400 will pay no federal income tax this year because their $11,600 standard deduction and four exemptions of $3,700 each reduce their taxable income to zero. The basic structure of the income tax simply exempts subsistence levels of income from tax.

From the TCP paper: "About 46% of American Households will pay no federal individual income tax in 2011."


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

IHBF said:


> If you make $40,000 per year and are having kids you can't afford, you are a leech.



Thanks Republicans


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

And no, I don't give a fuck if they are senior citizens are low-income workers who decided to have children they can not afford without tax breaks (and in most cases probably with tax breaks).

If you want equality it has to apply to all. Not those which you think should get a special break. Whether it be poor, elderly, corporations or otherwise.

It's not equality except for.....


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...



And......He just stated what we all know.  Just one hitch, many that dont pay taxes know why.

No damn job and that remains on Obumble......


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mitts sound bite calling 47% of Americans leeches will cost him the election
> 
> He was only saying what most conservatives already believe
> 
> ...



Liar.

If you're making $40k a year obviously you're working and you're not one of the non-taxpaying people he's talking about.

I hate to break it to you but Obama has used scare-tactics to make what Romney is saying a reality.

I know it burns your ass to acknowledge that.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > LOLberals always screaming about equality. Want the rich to pay more in taxes.
> ...




Okay, I'm not a tax-cut crazy, but I think I'm gonna need an explanation on this one.


.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

Mac1958 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



From TruthMatters? 

Good luck with that. Shes certifiable.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mitts sound bite calling 47% of Americans leeches will cost him the election
> ...



Yes you are

Working Americans get the same tax deductions they always got. Child deductions, mortgage deductions, state and local tax deductions, charity, child care, education

Many, many working Americans fall into that 47% where their deductions put them into that 47%. There are also millionaires in that 47%. But Mitt does not call them leeches


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney's 47%: Thank Washington's tax break addiction - Sep. 18, 2012

_ In fact, the main reason so many Americans end up with no federal income tax liability is Congress' addiction to tax breaks -- tax breaks both Democrats and Republicans have supported. (Related: Obama v. Romney on taxes) 

Intentionally or not, Congress set it up this way. 

Over the years, lawmakers have increased the number of non-payers by enacting reams of tax breaks -- such as tax credits for work, kids and education. 

The Bush tax cuts, first passed more than a decade ago, expanded many of them. Indeed, if the Bush tax cuts are allowed to expire the number of non-payers could drop significantly, according to Roberton Williams, a senior fellow at the Tax Policy Center. 

Related: Billionaires with 1% tax rates 

Lawmakers also approved a number of temporary tax breaks after the 2008 financial crisis to stimulate the economy. 

The Tax Policy Center has estimated that in tax year 2011, 46% of households owed nothing in federal income taxes. About half are nontaxable strictly because of tax breaks. The other half didn't owe federal income tax because of exemptions allowed for subsistence level income and dependents. 

_


----------



## IHBF (Sep 18, 2012)

People making 40k per year (household) and having kids are irresponsible. You can't afford kids at that pay. Therefore, they become leeches. 

What makes it worse is though they pay no income tax, they want the rich to pay more!


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

IHBF said:


> People making 40k per year (household) and having kids are irresponsible. You can't afford kids at that pay. Therefore, they become leeches.
> 
> What makes it worse is though they pay no income tax, they want the rich to pay more!



And then have the fucking gull to say "It's only fair!!!"

Dipshit morons.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're talking about apples and oranges dumb-ass.

Mitt was talking about people that collect benefits, not people that take tax-deductions. 


You're losing your mind RW. Your sense of reality, your sense of right and wrong is slipping away. 

You're probably exactly what Mitt was talking about you fucken hypocrite.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

IHBF said:


> People making 40k per year (household) and having kids are irresponsible. You can't afford kids at that pay. Therefore, they become leeches.
> 
> What makes it worse is though they pay no income tax, they want the rich to pay more!



I really hope Mitt Romney parrots your views....it is what he believes


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



As soon as he brought up the 47% number he no longer was. 

The 47% includes working Americans whose deductions bring them below the level where they have to pay taxes. If he was talking people on welfare, he should have said so and used the correct percentage of Americans on welfare


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

IHBF said:


> People making 40k per year (household) and having kids are irresponsible. You can't afford kids at that pay. Therefore, they become leeches.
> 
> What makes it worse is though they pay no income tax, they want the rich to pay more!



Romney's 47 percent comment opens debate

_ According to the non-partisan Tax Policy Center, about 46% of Americans paid no income tax in 2011. *However, nearly two-thirds of households that don't pay income tax pay payroll taxes. *Of the people who don't pay income or payroll taxes, more than half are elderly. The center says more than one-third of those who don't pay income or payroll taxes have incomes of less than $20,000. 

_

2/3 of the people Romney calls leeches are working Americans


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> See why you're a boob, Chris?
> 
> TaxVox » Blog Archive » Why Do People Pay No Federal Income Tax?



Tax expenditure - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Short read on tax expenditures vis a vis appropriations.  Before calling anyone a "boob" get your own facts in order.  

And:  "The United States has a divided social system in that both the public and private sectors provide citizens with benefits and services. The effects of political party control on public social policy are widely known. An area of study less understood is how partisanship influences private social benefits. I develop and test a theory that political parties' choice between indirect and direct social expenditures is primarily motivated by a desire to alter the balance between public and private power in society. First, I find no statistically conclusive evidence that Democratic control of the federal government results in higher levels of total social spending. Additionally, my results show that Republican control of the legislature results in a higher ratio of indirect to direct social spending. These results have implications for determining the beneficiaries of social benefits and economic inequality."

From:  The Politics of Social Policy in America: The Causes and Effects of Indirect Versus Direct Social Spending by Christopher Faricy :: SSRN


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Obamanation (Sep 18, 2012)

beretta304 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt Romney is correct. 47% of Americans PAY ZERO in taxes and they demand MORE of the working American's money IF they're a liberal.  (675 of LIBERALS demand more money from working Americans.)
> ...



So, the reality is that the liberal loons on this site only represent about 20%-25% of the nation?  whew!!!

I've been really worried our Country was past the point of no return. I wouls have guessed that there was around 40% as jacked up as the lefty morons around here.

Thank the Lord!!!

Headlines should read that there is still hop for America!!


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hey we all know who the moochers are.. Its no secret. 
We also know who the really entitled are. 
The majority are folks retired at 65 and now living off there personal retirement accounts and social security which they paid into and deserve. The others are Veterans.

I can't say the same for the others.. 

example: School teacher retires at 51. Pays in $123,000.00 toward his/her pension and health care over 30 years.

Collects $65,000.00 COLA and free healthcare a year for the next 30 years of life, a tax payer subsidized pension.
Do the math... Then multiply it time every public Union worker. There's our debt Crisis in a nut shell.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 18, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> beretta304 said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Did you mean hope or hops....

Great name BTW


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 18, 2012)

The tape of Romney came from none other than Jimmy Carter's grandson.

How James Carter IV Helped Spread Romney Video -- Daily Intel


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 18, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > beretta304 said:
> ...



Ya, hope! lol and thanks...

...and not Obama's hope to get 50%+ on the gov't dole eiether...


----------



## Rinata (Sep 18, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > This is what he said that pissed me off the most:
> ...



Do you have any stats on it??? Because I don't know anybody personally that fits that mold.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

The tape is only damning to the folks that Romney speaks of. 

Maybe they should do some soul-searching and decide if their country or their comfort is more important. 

The left has been trying to remove principles from American life for decades. Romney is just saying what is being said everywhere.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 18, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> I've got to find the video but it sounds like the wacko media is once again trying to give Romney negative press, when they should be giving him positive press. I've said that 47% of the nation is going to vote for obama many of times. I mean why would all those freeloaders ever vote for somebody who wanted them to earn their own way?
> 
> If the gov't pays for your rent, food, and health-care and you pay nothing in taxes - why would you vote for responsiblity and accountability?
> 
> ...



What proof do you have for what you're saying?? What proof does he have??


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I seriously doubt it.

I see it every day.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The tape of Romney came from none other than Jimmy Carter's grandson.
> 
> How James Carter IV Helped Spread Romney Video -- Daily Intel



Who cares where it came from?? You can see and hear Romney as plain as day!!! And he is telling us exactly what he thinks. So where the tape came from changes nothing.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 18, 2012)

For those on the Tit.. You suck... But I'll save you the trouble today. Here ya Go..


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The tape of Romney came from none other than Jimmy Carter's grandson.
> ...



You're right. 

And the fact that Romney is telling the truth gets by you.......

Sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The tape of Romney came from none other than Jimmy Carter's grandson.
> 
> How James Carter IV Helped Spread Romney Video -- Daily Intel



Good for him

America needs to know the true nature of Mitt Romney


----------



## paulitician (Sep 18, 2012)

lol! Another faux outrage scam. The man was Spot -On. I'm actually starting to like Romney now. If he keeps on being honest, i might just consider voting for him.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

Rinata said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



They had a map on MSNBC from the Tax Foundation;  it showed that the states with the most of these people who pay no federal income tax are deep South red states.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> lol! Another faux outrage scam. The man was Spot -On. I'm actually starting to like Romney now. If he keeps on being honest, i might just consider voting for him.



You do realize that Mitt will say anything, right? It's one of the reason I would never vote for him. He's just in it to win and he'll say whatever it takes, including changing positions on issues like most change underwear, to win.

He's a statist through and through. Although I would prefer him over Obama. Since we could at least mock himm without being called a racist by the frothy LOLberal racists.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...



Truth!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

As Romney shoots himself in the foot again...

How long before Republicans start blaming the media?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

Obama is helping along an explosion of violence all around the world, 

his Justice Department has been caught working directly with Media Matters, 

the Fed Chairman is printing US Dollars like it's Monopoly money and decreasing our spending power, more and more people are refusing to work every day,

.........and all the left wants to focus on a prevailing opinion that permeates our society.

 An opinion that most of America has heard over and over again and many believe is true.......


.......and all of the sudden it's some great scandal that Romney would actually say it out loud. 


The press keeps asking when will Romney remove the gloves.........

......I guess this is the beginning of that.

It explains why Obama still, after his terrible handling of the economy, energy, and foreign affairs, this is why he's still close to Mitt Romney in the polls. It's because the takers in this country don't want to lose their free shit.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes or Social Security taxes or Medicare taxes. 

Romney is a welfare queen.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Obama is helping along an explosion of violence all around the world,
> 
> his Justice Department has been caught working directly with Media Matters,
> 
> ...



George W. Bush inherited a strong economy, a budget surplus, and a nation at peace.

Eight years later, he left Obama with a shattered economy, a trillion dollar deficit, and two useless wars.

Obama saved the country from another Great Depression, rebuilt GM, reformed healthcare, reformed Wall Street, doubled the stock market, created 12 straight quarters of GDP growth, created 30 straight months of private sector job growth, got Bin Laden, got Gaddafi, and got us out of Iraq.

And now with the automatic spending cuts and the expiration of the Bush tax cuts in 2012, Obama has solved the deficit problem as well.

Obama has done a very good job.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 18, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Obama is helping along an explosion of violence all around the world,
> 
> his Justice Department has been caught working directly with Media Matters,
> 
> ...




Yes, and lets not forget Fast n Furious. Obama & Holder are corrupt to the core. Death resulting.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes or Social Security taxes or Medicare taxes.
> 
> Romney is a welfare queen.



You're obviously a Goddamned liar. 

He paid over $3 million in income taxes last year alone. $4,619,207.00 to be exact. 

http://www.mittromney.com/learn/mitt/tax-return/main

http://c4230422.r22.cf2.rackcdn.com/1040-2010.pdf


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is helping along an explosion of violence all around the world,
> ...



You must have slept through the DOTCOM bubble burst, Boob. But dont let facts step in the way of an agenda!


----------



## paulitician (Sep 18, 2012)

A little honesty never hurt anyone...Unless you're in Politics.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 18, 2012)

And there was no Clinton Surplus.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 18, 2012)

emptystep said:


> Smaller pieces for Rozman and Leweman.
> 
> How many of the 46% of Americans who don't pay taxes are Democrats?



Round about 46%.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes or Social Security taxes or Medicare taxes.
> ...



No he did not.

He paid capital gains taxes of 13%.

He paid ZERO  income taxes.

I paid 25% income taxes.

Fuck Romney.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Obama is helping along an explosion of violence all around the world,
> ...



You can't make this shit up


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> And there was no Clinton Surplus.



Yes there was.

Go to politifact.com


----------



## Wookietim (Sep 18, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to find a problem with this...
> ...


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



GDP grew in the last quarter of 2000.

Apology accepted, Captain Needa.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As Romney shoots himself in the foot again...
> 
> How long before Republicans start blaming the media?



The Media should be blamed. They're corrupt. They got their Dear Leader elected, and now they're in full-blown panic-mode. He's a disaster and they know it. So now it's time to distract the People from that sad reality. I guess we'll see if it works though. See ya on Election Day.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 18, 2012)

Lets see.. We have a choice. 

A community Organizer with Communist ties or a wealthy American businessman?

Romney by 10% plus in Nov. !!!!! Go Mitt!!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As Romney shoots himself in the foot again...
> ...



Romney is in panic mode.

A late night press conference with flop sweat dripping off him.

It was priceless.


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Yo....dude.....

He paid the same capital gains tax you would have paid if yopu had capital gains.

If he had regular income, he would have paid an equal or higher percentage on income tax than you paid.

But he did not have regular income and you did not have capital gains.

However...when you are ready to cash out your pension ....I bet you are going to hope the capital gains tax is at a low point.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> And there was no Clinton Surplus.



Of course there was........Just ask George Bush

He used it as a justification for his first round of tax cuts


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Lets see.. We have a choice.
> 
> A community Organizer with Communist ties or a wealthy American businessman?
> 
> Romney by 10% plus in Nov. !!!!! Go Mitt!!!!



Could the contrast be any greater between Romney, who looted American companies and shipped their jobs overseas, only pays taxes at a 13% rate, stashes his money in the Cayman Islands to avoid U.S. taxes, and President Obama who saved GM and created 30 straight months of private sector job growth?


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dream on.. The media will pay a big price for all the spin and corruption. Watch and learn son.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The sound bites as Willard calls millions of working Americans leeches is priceless


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Both Ronald Reagan and Teddy Roosevelt thought Capital Gains and Dividends should be taxed at the same rate as a working man's paycheck.

They thought being able to make money WITHOUT ACTUALLY WORKING was benefit enough....


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see.. We have a choice.
> ...



President Obama saved GM?
Really?

How much did he put into the loan?

Bet I put more into it than he did.

LOL....look at your post. You are a fucking female version of Rachel Maddow.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 18, 2012)

Wookietim said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



you know something RW?

You have turned into an asshole not worth listening to anymore. You do not post with honestyu or iuntegrity. 

FYI...he never called them leaches.

He referred to them as exactly who they are...those that feel they are victims and worthy of government assistance.

On that note...you are now blocked. I think you are patheitc.


----------



## Apanel62 (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


This is absolutely correct.  Of the 50 states, about 33 receive MORE federal $$ back in services, money, etc. than they pay in.  The states, majority "blue" that receive less are those with the largest cities in them.  Large cities subsidize the rest of the country.  Of those 33 states receiving more $$ back than they put in, about 28 are "red" states.  So, as it turns out, conservatives not only love socialism but rely on it to run their states.  The data is thoroughly researched and is reported by the IRS, the Tax Foundation and a host of other organizations.  This isn't a myth.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 18, 2012)

what a sad statement of affairs in this country.

yea, all democrats are the % that dont pay taxes........roll with that douchebags.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



How is someone trying to raise a family of six on $40,000 a leech?

Working Americans who take advantage of their tax breaks the same way Mitt and his buddies do are "on government assistance"???

How can Romney be so arrogant as to spit on millions of Americans who are struggling to support their families ?


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 18, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...



It cost the tax payers $56,000.00 a job. Plus he gave a huge portion of the company to the Union. He's a fucking dictator at heart.
Chapter 11 would have worked out just fine for them and Chrysler. It wouldn't have cost us a dime. Obama is not good for America.. get it though your thick heads.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The douchetowel is strong with the people who think that, based on partisanship alone, you can tell if someone pays taxes.

Obama lowered mine.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...



And he's right and a large portion of those people will vote for him just because he's BLACK


----------



## Freedomlover (Sep 18, 2012)

It is about time someone put into words what many Americans think about the "takers". Romney's statement is no worse than Obama talking about Americans "who cling to their guns and their Bibles". Just think though, if there was a minimum income tax of $10 and only one million paid taxes in that bracket that would be $10 million that could pay for a lot of things. It is past time to broaden the base for income tax and bring back on to the rolls many who were exempted by the votes of both parties in the Congress.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

emptystep said:


> Smaller pieces for Rozman and Leweman.
> 
> How many of the 46% of Americans who don't pay taxes are Democrats?



All of them.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

> Mitt Romney:  _ there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter what&#8230;These are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> _



2/3 of that 47% who do not pay taxes are working Americans struggling to support their families in a stagnant economy. Mitt thinks they are looking for a handout?

All this while Mitt fights to protect bigger Government handouts for him and his billionaire supporters


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 18, 2012)

Apanel62 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Or there is just that many leaching democrats in each state of the union.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

Leweman said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Leweman said:
> ...


simply NOT true....romney DID NOT pay $12.5 million in 2010 in capital gains taxes on his 20 million earned....that's a lie. PERIOD

His total income tax obligation which includes capital gains was the $3 million.

Where in the world do you guys get this crud from?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > TakeAStepBack said:
> ...



Of course they do, why else would you cherry pick my response the way you did and ignore the portions that contradict you're very small minded and incorrect viewpoint? Did you even bother to read your own link that you posted? It seems that you couldn't have.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> And there was no Clinton Surplus.



There wouldn't even have been one for a single year without the GOP led Congress.

But the Surplus was budgetary. There still was debt.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> IHBF said:
> 
> 
> > People making 40k per year (household) and having kids are irresponsible. You can't afford kids at that pay. Therefore, they become leeches.
> ...



Man, talk about gulping that corporate kool-aid. You might as well be swimming in it. You actually hate poor people such as yourself. Amazing amount of brainwashing it took for you to actually believe that lower income people are the problem but not you....even though you yourself are lower income.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



3 million in taxes.. wow. He really is a smart SOB.. can you imagine paying 3 million in taxes for 1 year? He's got my respect and vote!


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Most people over 65 are Republicans who don't pay federal income taxes.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, most Americans want to be lied to by Politicians. They may say the opposite, but their true feelings are always exposed on issues like this. Romney simply stated truth & reality. It is what it is.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> Most people over 65 are Republicans who don't pay federal income taxes.



89% of the republicans on this site are poor and "don't pay any taxes". But they're different. It's the other poor people who are the moochers, not them. True story.


----------



## mascale (Sep 18, 2012)

Two problems surface with the Romney surprise tape.  (1)  Governor Romney is actually pandering to a large GOP Conservative chunk that believes what Governor Romney said on the tape.  (2)  The 47% however, are actually 9% of Entitlements Spending.  A large chunck of the entitlements spending goes to the elderly:  Who will now likely vote for Obama, Biden, Pelosi, Reid, all of their party, any voting Socialists and a large chunk of Libertarians--easily way beyond that.

http://www.cbpp.org/cms/?fa=view&id=3677

There are seven weeks to go, with a now likely kazillion talk-show viewers, YouTube viral-makers, Twitter-Tweeters:  And the usual Democratic ground-based electioneering campaign.  Dogs and cats will hear of the remarks, and vomit on the spot--roll over and even do play dead since a month ago.

There will be time to whittle away at the misconception of who gets the entitlements.

There will be time enough to get repetitive on the "brutal-talk" assessments of the GOP.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!
(White Eyes from Tea Party Land now make secret war:  With horns, noisemakers, confetti, organs, Tubas. . .even tambourines and bongos, so that no one will know them, where they are, or what they think!)


----------



## Listening (Sep 18, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Romney is done!  Stick a fork in him.



Obama's bounce is fading and the swing states continue to tighten.

You bet he's done.

3 debates still to go.

Are you working to look stupid.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Unfortunately, most Americans want to be lied to by Politicians. They may say the opposite, but their true feelings are always exposed on issues like this. Romney simply stated truth & reality. It is what it is.



Democrats know that at least 47% of people are unswayable obama voters.  They are very proud of such loyalty.   They just don't want to admit the reasons for such loyalty.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Most people over 65 are Republicans who don't pay federal income taxes.
> ...



Retired military living off the public teet.

But they aren't the moochers if they are republicans.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Half of Americans pay no taxes? This is the Big Republican Lie.

81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes. In addition they also pay state taxes, sales taxes and property taxes.

Of the 19% who pay no federal taxes 95% are elderly on fixed incomes or working families.

What kind of political party attacks the elderly and the working poor?.....the Republican Party.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney pays 13% taxes.

I pay 25%.

Fuck him.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Most people over 65 are Republicans who don't pay federal income taxes.
> ...



I'm far from poor.. Speak for yourself Chris.


----------



## Listening (Sep 18, 2012)

The bounce is fading......Egypt is going to only help Romney.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> > Mitt Romney:  _ there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> > Romney continues by saying:
> > "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> >
> ...



Actually 2/3rds of them do pay taxes. I think he's a bit high on his estimation. I would say it's more like under 30% who just want to sit on their asses and collect benefits, or simply have given up working because the benefits are too easily available. 

He was talking about people that choose to collect benefits and vote for Democrats because of it.


----------



## Listening (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney pays 13% taxes.
> 
> I pay 25%.
> 
> Fuck him.



You pay 22 grand.

He pays millions.

He donates millions to charity.

Go f**k yourself.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 18, 2012)

Listening said:


> The bounce is fading......Egypt is going to only help Romney.



He'll win.. He'll be using Obama and the media against themselves. He really doesn't have to say much until the debates. Obama's toast without a teleprompter.
Can't wait to see if Mitt gets in the moderators faces about the media. He should sit with Newt once a week to discuss.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Warrior comes to mind. His reason for voting for Romney is that Obama isn't increasing his government pension enough for his liking. The face of true conservatism.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes. 

And the vast majority of them pay taxes at a HIGHER RATE than Romney does.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney pays 13% taxes.
> 
> I pay 25%.
> 
> Fuck him.


You pay Six thousand
Romney pays Three million
So who pays more?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney pays 13% taxes.
> ...



Chris.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Most people over 65 are Republicans who don't pay federal income taxes.
> ...



I pay income taxes, property taxes, sales taxes, excise taxes, fees of every kind imaginable.

Most of the taxes we pay are hidden. 

Whenever Obama raised excise taxes on gasoline distributors he was raising the costs to the consumer.

When he boosted the price of fast-foods to the point that most of it is 3 times more expensive than it was 3 years ago he was screwing everyone. 

Income has been shrinking since Obama took office yet costs have gone up dramatically.

What right does Obama have to say anything about who wants to raise our taxes?

It's like his despicable claims that Romney wants to cut Medicare when he cut it himself last month by 2/3rd, taking $739 billion from the fund, calling it strengthening Medicare.

What a load of horse-dung.


I guess you could call buggering someone without any grease strengthening their asshole then.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney pays 13% taxes.
> ...



Fuck you and fuck Mitt Thurston Howell III.

I will be glad to see this thief go.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmmm, Romney tells supporters most welfare leaches will vote for Obamination....oh the horror.

Meanwhile Democraps caught on live TV booing the vote for Jerusalem and God.....


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 18, 2012)

hey rightwinger -- Your sig. needs updated, it currently reads:

A CEO, a Liberal and a Conservative enter a room. There are ten cookies sitting on the table. The CEO takes nine and whispers to the Conservative........"Liberals trying to take your cookie"

____________________________________________________________

You fogot to mention that the CEO had to supply the cash and labor to have those cookies made. Cost was 8 cookies....

The conservative, who by the way works in the kitchen offered to share half his cookie with lib even though the lefty was just sitting on his ass and bitching how the world owed him at least 3 of those cookies.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Most people over 65 are Republicans who don't pay federal income taxes.
> ...



I pay income taxes, property taxes, sales taxes, excise taxes, fees of every kind imaginable.

Most of the taxes we pay are hidden. 

Whenever Obama raised excise taxes on gasoline distributors he was raising the costs to the consumer.

When he boosted the price of fast-foods to the point that most of it is 3 times more expensive than it was 3 years ago he was screwing everyone. 

Income has been shrinking since Obama took office yet costs have gone up dramatically.

What right does Obama have to say anything about who wants to raise our taxes?

It's like his despicable claims that Romney wants to cut Medicare when he cut it himself last month by 2/3rd, taking $739 billion from the fund, calling it strengthening Medicare.

What a load of horse-dung.


I guess you could call buggering someone without any grease strengthening their asshole then.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats know that at least 47% of people are unswayable obama voters.  They are very proud of such loyalty.   They just don't want to admit the reasons for such loyalty.



They also know that half of that 47% won't bother to vote.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > > Mitt Romney:  _ there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> ...




Nice spin

Romney was very clear about whom he meant in the 47% "who do not pay taxes" . There was only one study which came out with the 47% (46% actually) figure and it has made the circle on Conservative blogs and radio for months

Romney thought he was speaking to a bunch of good ole boys who eat this shit up. He was telling him what they wanted to hear

Mitt......You got some splain'n to do!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> Half of Americans pay no taxes? This is the Big Republican Lie.
> 
> 81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes.



Fucking liar.

There are not 81% of Americans working. about 30% of the population is under 18. Of working age adults, the number with jobs is at best 70%

What you did here is to just make shit up - lie through your teeth.

Hey, you have no integrity - such is the left.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Mr. Romney is absolutely correct that about half of American households do not pay federal income tax. (He is also tapping into a now long-running vein of conservative anger at those households.) 
The Reasons Behind the 'People Who Pay No Income Tax' - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Dissent (Sep 18, 2012)

Secret Footage of Romney Was Filmed at Estate of Sex Party-Throwing Hedge Fund Manager

Wow Willard is doing everything possible to lose this...course when one realizes this whole thing has already been decided its easy to understand the "mistakes" and "oops" moments Willard keeps making.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Who pays more bitch?


----------



## kwc57 (Sep 18, 2012)

Was Bill Maher there giving free hand jobs or does he just do that over at Hef's place?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

> At the Bridgehampton home that Leder rented for a whopping $500,000 a month, guests cavorted nude in a pool and performed sex acts, while scantily clad Russian women danced on platforms. Dancers at the party also twirled flaming torches to booming beats.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No.....your garbage is pure spin.

My statements were spot on. 

I noticed that you libs forgot all of the millionaires Obama has been rubbing elbows with. The Anna Winter types and the Steven Spielbergs. 

All Obama has to do is talk about poverty and how he plans on propping the poor up in their own little apartments with their government PCs and their government cell phones. 

Just makes a libs' nipples hard thinking about it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Listening said:


> You pay 22 grand.
> 
> He pays millions.
> 
> ...



IF Chris paid 25% - which he doesn't, that would work out to $4,000 a year in taxes. He gets more than that back in social benefits.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 18, 2012)

Now that's a broad based party for ya!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> 81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes.
> 
> And the vast majority of them pay taxes at a HIGHER RATE than Romney does.



81% of what Chris posts is a fucking lie.

(the other 95% is fabricated statistics!)


----------



## paulitician (Sep 18, 2012)

We are an Entitlement Nation now. But what happens when the Gravy Train derails? It's $16 Trillion and rising. And that reality isn't going to just magically disappear. I have to give Romney some Kudos for being honest.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Simple question for you

Mitt and the Conservatives are obviously angry about working Americans who use tax deductions for children, mortgages, taxes, education, medical care and charity to bring their net income to where they pay no taxes (note 2/3 of that 47% are working Americans)

Why aren't Conservatives outraged about the wealthiest 1% of Americans who use their own deductions to get their rate close to zero?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Nice spin
> 
> Romney was very clear about whom he meant in the 47% "who do not pay taxes" . There was only one study which came out with the 47% (46% actually) figure and it has made the circle on Conservative blogs and radio for months
> 
> ...



To who?

Welfare rats weren't voting for Romney anyway.

And you know that less than half of your 47% will bother to vote.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Your attempts to cover up Mitts blunder are noted

But not accepted


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > 81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes.
> ...



Yeah, I usually just ignore him. He lives in a fantasy land --- just one of those fantasyland libs who thinks the GOP is out to get him. That kind of paranoid dilusion frequently comes from too much drugs.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

The real moochers....

The 400 highest-earning taxpayers in the U.S. reported a record $105 billion in total adjusted gross income in 2006, but they paid just $18 billion in tax, new Internal Revenue Service figures show. That works out to an average federal income tax bite of 17%--the lowest rate paid by the richest 400 during the 15-year period covered by the IRS statistics


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



I love it when Republicans faced with the facts resort to personal attacks.

It means I won.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 18, 2012)

Let's be honest, the Entitlement Hounds and Socialist/Progressive wingnuts weren't gonna vote for Romney anyway. He just has to go after common sense thinking Independents. And there is where he might just have a chance. Most will respect his honesty on this issue.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry about posting this twice, but Mods never merged the 2 similar threads.....


LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE....the 47% is SIMPLY ANOTHER LIE....

the lower income people pay federal payroll taxes on ALL of their  incomes of which the social security surplus tax is used in the budget  to mask the federal deficit, of which income taxes should be paying  for....  the lower 50% of individuals also pay the bulk of federal  gasoline taxes and cigarette taxes...by sheer numbers alone, and these  are also federal taxes collected to pay for the federal budget.  Then  you add in the corporate income taxes of which the lower 50% of income  earners pay every time they purchase something, and other federal excise  taxes collected to pay for the federal budget, the lower 50% pays about  15% of their incomes in federal taxes going towards the federal budget,  even with paying zero in income taxes....NOTE! federal income taxes  collected contributeS ONLY about 30% of the revenues paying for the  federal outlays/spending in the federal budget.

in addition to this, look at the chart below and look at what percentage  of higher income people that pay NO INCOME TAXES...yet this scumbag and  the rest of you extremely ignorant people keep touting the lie your  masters have told you to say....another sad day indeed....

over 6,600,000 individuals who pay n0 federal income taxes make OVER  50,000 a year.....over 770, 000 people who pay no federal income taxes  earned over $100,000 each....
over 124,000 people earning over $200,000 a year each payed zero in federal income taxes....

over 24000 people that earned from $500,000 to $1,000,000 PLUS paid zero in federal income taxes.... 

ARE these the 'lowlife moochers'' Romney was talking about?

and you guys bitch and moan about the 34 million people who earn less  than $20,000 a year not paying any federal income taxes, of which 15  million earn less than $10k a year???

I will never understand you.....


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 18, 2012)

Whats wrong with going to a sex party?


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

" We're going to close the unproductive tax loopholes that allow some of the truly wealthy to avoid paying their fair share. In theory some of those loophole were understandable, but in practice, they sometimes made it possible for millionaires to pay nothing." ~ Ronald Reagan


----------



## Rinata (Sep 18, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



 The truth??? You're funny.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

Today at 4p ET, Mitt Romney addresses the controversial tape causing an uproar on the campaign trail. Neil Cavuto has the first interview with the presidential candidate since the tape was released. Hear what he has to say about the comments  the day after they made headlines.

Dont miss it today at 4p ET.

Today on Fox News: Neil Cavuto Has Mitt Romney&#8217;s First Interview Since Release of Secret Tape | Fox News Insider


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> I love it when Republicans faced with the facts resort to personal attacks.



You make shit up that is laughably absurd, and you talk about facts!



> It means I won.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 18, 2012)

kwc57 said:


> Was Bill Maher there giving free hand jobs or does he just do that over at Hef's place?



What office is Maher running for?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Whats wrong with going to a sex party?



Nothing. And anyone who can't afford the 50k plates should just borrow money from their parents.


----------



## tjvh (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi is upset that she falls into the 47 percentile, who can't survive on their own.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 18, 2012)

As he's erased the slim lead obama had, he hasn't fucked up at all.  In fact, Romney is doing just fine.  He just needs to finish obama off in the debates.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

Omg, he made a truthful observation!

Damn Mitt! Damn him to HELLLLLLLLLLLL....


----------



## Rinata (Sep 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> lol! Another faux outrage scam. The man was Spot -On. I'm actually starting to like Romney now. If he keeps on being honest, i might just consider voting for him.



How do you know he was being honest?? What proof did he offer?? His remarks have no rhyme or reason. The Republican party will be extinct before very long. And you people deserve it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 18, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Whats wrong with going to a sex party?
> ...



50K plates? I bet the pussy in there was top shelf.


----------



## Inthemiddle (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, I was wrong.  Earlier today I predicted Obama will win re-election.  Thanks to this thread, Romney has just taken a 90-10 lead.


----------



## TruthSeeker56 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Today at 4p ET, Mitt Romney addresses the controversial tape causing an uproar on the campaign trail. Neil Cavuto has the first interview with the presidential candidate since the tape was released. Hear what he has to say about the comments  the day after they made headlines.
> 
> Dont miss it today at 4p ET.
> 
> Today on Fox News: Neil Cavuto Has Mitt Romneys First Interview Since Release of Secret Tape | Fox News Insider



What has Mitt Romney "fucked up"?

Barack Obama and his leftists have FUCKED UP THIS ENTIRE COUNTRY!

Hey Ravi, Obama has some more SNAKE OIL he wants to sell you. STEP RIGHT UP!


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

I guess merging anything to do with Romney into one big thread makes it look like he's not a complete fuck up.


----------



## Dissent (Sep 18, 2012)

Lol sure in the hell hope so.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 18, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



And I suppose it would go even higher in value under a government that forces women to bear the child of their rapist.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

TruthSeeker56 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Today at 4p ET, Mitt Romney addresses the controversial tape causing an uproar on the campaign trail. Neil Cavuto has the first interview with the presidential candidate since the tape was released. Hear what he has to say about the comments  the day after they made headlines.
> ...



What hasn't he fucked up?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Sorry about posting this twice, but Mods never merged the 2 similar threads.....
> 
> 
> LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE....the 47% is SIMPLY ANOTHER LIE....



So, your claim is that the bottom 47% are paying payroll taxes?

Talk about "Liar liar pants on fire."

Your leftist hate site assumes that every person in the bottom 47% is gainfully employed, which is absurd.

The problem I have with you of the left is that you lie, without hesitation. Nothing you post can be trusted.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about posting this twice, but Mods never merged the 2 similar threads.....
> ...



2/3 of that 47% are paying payroll taxes


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Deflection  address the source.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Sep 18, 2012)

Next thing you know Romney will be "caught" discussing the community organizers disastorous mid east policy thats up in flames........................


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Next thing you know Romney will be "caught" discussing the community organizers disastorous mid east policy thats up in flames........................



Can't wait for that.
Will it have something to do with appeasement policy failure?


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 18, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> [
> 
> He referred to them as exactly who they are...those that feel they are victims and worthy of government assistance.



So you really think that those 47% fall into that category you described? Have you looked to see who make up that 47%?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> 2/3 of that 47% are paying payroll taxes



Bullshit.

1/3 are minors.  Another third are on SS, UE, or AFDC.  1/6th will be part time or seasonal work.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Why has the Romney express suddenly come up with three flat tires?

Simple answer.....Pandering

Mitts etch-a-sketch has been working full time to try to be all things to all people. The Mitt Romney of five years ago was a modrate conservative who supported universal healthcare, restrictions on global warming, pro-choice, moderate foreign policy

The Romney 2012 canpaign, rather that allowing Mitt to be Mitt has taken to pandering to whomever has the largest campaign donations. 
His premature attacks on the Presidents foreign policy backfired
His pandering to the extreme conservatives with 47% of Americans are looking for handouts
His distancing from Romneycare
The Republican platform advocating banning all abortion

All are adding up to a candidate that America does not like


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2/3 of that 47% are paying payroll taxes
> ...



_According to the non-partisan Tax Policy Center, about 46% of Americans paid no income tax in 2011. *However, nearly two-thirds of households that don't pay income tax pay payroll taxes.* Of the people who don't pay income or payroll taxes, more than half are elderly. The center says more than one-third of those who don't pay income or payroll taxes have incomes of less than $20,000.

_


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Why has the Romney express suddenly come up with three flat tires?
> 
> Simple answer.....Pandering
> 
> ...



While Romney is on the road fixing what you think is a flat, obama is still stuck in the ditch.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 2/3 of that 47% are paying payroll taxes
> ...


Minors don't pay the payroll tax?  you are wrong on that....if they work, other than cutting lawns and the like, they are most certainly paying payroll taxes.  And if they are cutting lawns and baby sitting they don't claim that income on their own or their parent's tax return.

If they are working at places like chick fil a, they are most certainly paying payroll taxes.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Why has the Romney express suddenly come up with three flat tires?



If the Romney express has three flat tires, why is the leftist lie machine cranked up to 11?

All you little Goebbels are putting out more libel this week than any time in the past.

We know why, Obama fucked up the Middle East situation with his apologies and general weakness: you're desperate to distract from it.


----------



## Newby (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They're not paying federal income taxes, which I believe is the topic of discussion with regards to taxes?   Certainly they're paying social security, unemployments, state, local, etc.. but not federal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> _According to the non-partisan Tax Policy Center, about 46% of Americans paid no income tax in 2011. *However, nearly two-thirds of households that don't pay income tax pay payroll taxes.* Of the people who don't pay income or payroll taxes, more than half are elderly. The center says more than one-third of those who don't pay income or payroll taxes have incomes of less than $20,000.
> 
> _



So you acknowledge that you (or the hate site you got your talking points from) were lying through your fucking teeth?

We knew that. 

Of that bottom 47%, no more than 1/6th pay any sort of payroll taxes - because no more than that are employed.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > _According to the non-partisan Tax Policy Center, about 46% of Americans paid no income tax in 2011. *However, nearly two-thirds of households that don't pay income tax pay payroll taxes.* Of the people who don't pay income or payroll taxes, more than half are elderly. The center says more than one-third of those who don't pay income or payroll taxes have incomes of less than $20,000.
> ...



I provided my source (far from a hate site)...where is yours??


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why has the Romney express suddenly come up with three flat tires?
> ...



I think I detect conservative panic in the air


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Minors don't pay the payroll tax?  you are wrong on that....



Yep, Mitt has little children in coal mines...

The shit you leftists spew..



> if they work, other than cutting lawns and the like,



They don't work.

Even in the 16-18 range where it is legal, very few are employed - because democrats have imported tens of millions of illegal aliens who take the jobs that once were available to teens.



> they are most certainly paying payroll taxes.  And if they are cutting lawns and baby sitting they don't claim that income on their own or their parent's tax return.



That you spew bullshit is evidence of your desperation, you know Obama is in serious trouble.



> If they are working at places like chick fil a, they are most certainly paying payroll taxes.



Of course they aren't, the illegals that you and Obama have pushed for so many years have those jobs.

Of the bottom 47%, no more than 1/6th are employed. We all know it, and we all know that you of the left have zero integrity.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 18, 2012)

What did Romney say that wasn't true? 47% either get benefits or support peoples right to it.

They're NOT going to vote for him no matter what!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I provided my source (far from a hate site)...where is yours??



Your source in NO WAY supported your claim. Not even close.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

The funniest part of Mitt's blunder is.....

Mitt Romney is one of the 47%!!!

He pays no income tax and gets federal handouts for his dancing horse!

Hilarious!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes. 

And the vast majority of them pay taxes at a HIGHER RATE than Romney does.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 18, 2012)

'If you don't build it, they will come.' The Entitlement Hounds will flock to the Polls to vote for their Dear Leader. This is just fact. They never were gonna vote for Romney anyway. The same goes for the Socialist/Progressive wingnuts. Romney simply told the truth. And i suspect he will get much respect from logical Independent Voters. But i guess we'll see.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney thinks he can go to the debates in October based on his blunders of the last two weeks?

President Obama will eat him alive as he sells himself as a defender of the middle class and Romney as an arrogant pawn of the super wealthy

An election that promised to be relatively close is now spiraling out of control


----------



## candycorn (Sep 18, 2012)

Are we sure Mitt paid taxes:


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> 81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes.
> 
> And the vast majority of them pay taxes at a HIGHER RATE than Romney does.


Mitten doesn't pay Medicare or Social Security taxes.

He's in a special class.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

What he said was true.

And leftists hate truth.

"But ham-handed, principled, offensive, or otherwise, Romney&#8217;s words were clearly one thing: true. Here are the facts.
According to the Tax Policy Center, a partnership of the liberal Urban Institute and the Brookings Institution, 46.4 percent of American filers pay &#8220;zero or negative&#8221; income tax. &#8230;
Paying no income tax is one thing. Being &#8220;dependent on government&#8221; is another. But under a broad definition of government dependence&#8212;that is, receiving federal entitlements&#8212;_more_ than 47 percent of us are in Romney&#8217;s category. According to the Census Bureau, 49 percent of Americans live in a household that receives a government entitlement for &#8220;health care&#8221; through Medicaid or Medicare, &#8220;food&#8221; through stamps, disability, Social Security, or a &#8220;housing&#8221; assistance program. Most of these benefits are not paid for by their recipients, but by federal deficits. The gap between promises and anticipated funds for Social Security is $8.6 trillion for the next 75 years, according to the government&#8217;s own estimates. For Medicare, it&#8217;s $27 trillion."

No, Romney didn&#8217;t just lose the election « Hot Air

"The problem with the whole &#8220;the election is over&#8221; analysis is that it defies history &#8212; and recent history at that.  Almost exactly four years earlier, in another fundraiser secretly taped by an attendee, a major-party nominee made the same mistake as Romney and offered some political analysis of why large numbers of voters were probably unreachable in an election.  The nominee &#8212; some also-ran named Barack Obama &#8212; told his urbane San Francisco crowd of supporters that people in the hinterlands were xenophobic and clung bitterly to their religion and guns in hard times, and would be difficult to win over. "​


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


many on the right do not say "income tax" they say they pay no taxes Newby, and in addition to this, income taxes are only 1/3 of the taxes collected to pay for the federal budget.  I don't understand this twisting and turning that occurs?  Why NOT include what is paid in SS taxes and Medicare taxes when these things are included in all of the federal budget spending that is touted by those on the right...why exclude the tax revenues collected for them while including them in the outlays and spending?  It just makes no sense and is only done to twist and turn things so that they are deceiving imo.

and in addition to those taxes collected by the working class to pay for the budget are cigarette taxes and gasoline taxes of which these lower 50% earners pay as well....which goes towards the federal budget....

and then you take all that they purchase from corporations, of which a good portion of the corporate taxes paid are retrieved from....

these people ARE paying federal taxes that contribute to paying for the federal budget.

As said, it is deceiving to take out payroll taxes and these other taxes that they pay while including the cost of social security and the cost of medicare in the budget...in the federal spending...

and in my opinion it is ONLY DONE to deceive...the averalge voter on the right....it's done to infuriate them...it's done as a lie....imo.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Matthew said:


> What did Romney say that wasn't true? 47% either get benefits or support peoples right to it.



Nothing, the demagogues are trying to manufacture an issue.



> They're NOT going to vote for him no matter what!



Of the 2/3rd of that group available to vote, less than one in two will bother. You have a core idiocy, like RW, Chris, Synthia, et al - who will vote at least once. But the majority of those who would support Obama aren't at all motivated to put down the paint chips and vodka, and go to the polls. 

Republicans and moderates are very motivated to get Obama out.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 'If you don't build it, they will come.' The Entitlement Hounds will flock to the Polls to vote for their Dear Leader. This is just fact. They never were gonna vote for Romney anyway. The same goes for the Socialist/Progressive wingnuts. Romney simply told the truth. And i suspect he will get much respect from logical Independent Voters. But i guess we'll see.



*This countries screwed*. I'd say that more than 47% support giving out benefits that we can't afford....

Romney may of said something that is true, but will hurt him.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I provided my source (far from a hate site)...where is yours??
> ...



The non-partisan Tax Policy Center?

Are you daft?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

Minors do pay federal income tax if they are being paid a high enough salary. That doesn't happen very often.

Another group Mitten has bashed, big surprise.

The elderly.
The working poor.
Middle class families.
Those serving in the military.
Minors.

Mitten has no use for any of them.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

Matthew said:


> What did Romney say that wasn't true? 47% either get benefits or support peoples right to it.
> 
> They're NOT going to vote for him no matter what!



Sure they are. There are plenty of poor idiots or people living off of government checks on this site alone who plan to vote for him. 

Warrior
Stephanie
Two Thumbs
Lovebear
etc....


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


 
Your opinion doesn't matter. It's not a lie, it's the truth, as the WSJ, the Tax Policy Center,  the Census Bureau, and various and assorted others in the know have rushed to affirm. If you have an opinion that flies in the face of the proven facts, then your opinion isn't an opinion at all..it's just a life.

And why would he infuriate voters? That's not a lie, that's just stupid on your part.

Educate yourself, Smear4all:

No, Romney didn&#8217;t just lose the election « Hot Air


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

"Of course, sometimes perception outruns facts, and the perception of Romney as out of touch with the working class has already been advanced by Team Obama.  The problem with the whole &#8220;the election is over&#8221; analysis is that it defies history &#8212; and recent history at that."

No, Romney didn&#8217;t just lose the election « Hot Air


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > What did Romney say that wasn't true? 47% either get benefits or support peoples right to it.
> ...


And kgrill. I believe Annie has also admitted to getting government handouts in the past.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney thinks he can go to the debates in October based on his blunders of the last two weeks?



I can't wait until you little Goebbels spew "81% of Americans pay federal taxes" lie at the debates.

I mean, you DO grasp that Chris pulled that from his ass, right?

I mean, you DO grasp that for this to be true, 81% of the TOTAL population would have to be employed.

I mean, you DO grasp that such a claim is beyond stupid, right?



> President Obama will eat him alive as he sells himself as a defender of the middle class and Romney as an arrogant pawn of the super wealthy
> 
> An election that promised to be relatively close is now spiraling out of control



Your little tin god will fart lightning bolts and incinerate the infidel....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Mitten doesn't pay Medicare or Social Security taxes.
> 
> He's in a special class.



You're in a special class we call "fucking liars." Also known as "democrats."


----------



## ScienceRocks (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll say one thing. 

It's now base against base. For reals. I'm afraid that the center will go more towards Obama.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney and the facts, from the WSJ:

Entitlements:

According to the Census Bureau, 49% of Americans in the second quarter of 2011 lived in a household where at least one member received a government benefit. (The total population at the time was 305 million).

That&#8217;s up from 30% in the 1980s and 44.4% in the third quarter of 2008, a recent growth in part attributable to the bad economy of President Obama&#8217;s first term.

The Census Bureau broke the data down like this:

26.4% of U.S. households had someone enrolled in Medicaid (the health-care program for low-income Americans) 
16.2% of households had at least one member receiving Social Security. 
15.8% lived in a household receiving food stamps 
14.9% had a member with Medicare benefits 
4.5% of households received assistance with their rent 
1.7% had a member receiving unemployment benefits. 


The Data Behind Romney&#8217;s 47% Comments - Washington Wire - WSJ


----------



## Rinata (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Thanks. That figures.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

And more regarding taxes:

The TPC found that of the 38 million households that are made nontaxable by tax expenditures, &#8220;44% are moved off the tax rolls by elderly tax benefits and another 30% by credits for children and the working poor.&#8221;

So how did we get to the point where almost half of American households pay no income tax? Since the 1970s, Congress and successive presidents have begun creating more and more tax breaks to benefit broad swaths of the population (and some very narrow gauges too). Democrats generally have been more supportive of the particular breaks that push people off the income-tax rolls, but Republicans have supported a few too, and they also have pushed breaks that benefit higher-income people.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> The non-partisan Tax Policy Center?
> 
> Are you daft?



In no way supported your lie that 2/3rds of the 47% pay federal taxes.

Dude, you lied, you're a democrat, you have no integrity, you lie as a matter of course.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Romney and the facts, from the WSJ:
> 
> Entitlements:
> 
> ...




People pay into Social Security all their working lives.  SS pays for itself.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Minors do pay federal income tax if they are being paid a high enough salary. That doesn't happen very often.
> 
> Another group Mitten has bashed, big surprise.
> 
> ...



You're a fucktard.

How much does the average 6 year old pay in SS taxes each year, Herr Goebbels?

Like I said, you're a fucktard.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The non-partisan Tax Policy Center?
> ...



Anyone who buys gasoline pays a federal tax.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Mitt Romney told the truth and the Liberal Zombie Squad are wee-weein their panties over it. This is going to backfire.. Independents are against the entitlement nation, ie welfare, hand-outs.. The only people who advocate for more government are you liberals.. those are losing numbers..

So on behalf of all conservatives , I thank you for making this conversation a priority. Well done!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney didn't bash any of them. He stated how many there are, and he said there would be no point in pandering to people who are dead set for Obama.

And he was right on all counts.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The non-partisan Tax Policy Center?
> ...



Reading is not your strong suit is it?

What the quote said was that 2/3 of the 47% pay PAYROLL TAXES

Which for those with reading issues, means they work for a living


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Minors do pay federal income tax if they are being paid a high enough salary. That doesn't happen very often.
> 
> Another group Mitten has bashed, big surprise.
> 
> ...



Are you really so ate up in the head that you believe that? ...or is this just an attempt to win a debate using the "right hate" dialogue??


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Romney didn't bash any of them. He stated how many there are, and he said there would be no point in pandering to people who are dead set for Obama.
> 
> And he was right on all counts.


Bull crud...he disparaged them ALL, saying they were all dependent on gvt handouts which is simply a big fat lie.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney and the facts, from the WSJ:
> ...



Social Security was raided long ago.. There is no lock box. It doesn't pay for itself when the roles of the working have DECREASED by over 40% under this President.. How can that entitlement be paid if there isn't revenue provided by the Taxpayer to pay it?? YOU LIBERALS DON'T FUCKING GET IT..  You're naive, dumb, stupid, foolish, uninformed. Hell, if we split the country in to liberal and conservative , the liberal side would fall flat on it's ass.. Who the hell would work to pay for all of the hand-outs you libs demand???

GROW up and think for once in your pathetic life.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

No, they are absolutely dependent. That was already established as well.

The only liar here is you, Smear. How does your faith jibe with your hacktics?

Oh wait, I imagine you were lying about that, too, you skank.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Not only they are working for a living, they are paying for a good portion of the federal budget spending that is touted to be too high... left and right.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Romney didn't bash any of them. He stated how many there are, and he said there would be no point in pandering to people who are dead set for Obama.
> ...




He said 47% are receiving government aid.. IT'S A FACT. You leftist "gimme mine" groupies own this.. LOL I think it's hilarious you're all screeching and moaning about the truth hitting home now.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No, they are absolutely dependent. That was already established as well.
> 
> The only liar here is you, Smear. How does your faith jibe with your hacktics?
> 
> Oh wait, I imagine you were lying about that, too, you skank.


bull crap....just because they owe no federal income taxes does not mean they are on the federal welfare dole....many just did not earn enough to owe any income taxes....

but they still paid federal gasoline taxes and federal cigarette taxes and federal social security taxes and federal medicare taxes and other federal excise taxes....all of which these taxes are used to pay for the federal budget and reduces the yearly deficits of the federal budget spending.

and even the wealthiest earner does not pay ANY INCOME TAX on the first 10k or so that they earn.


----------



## Newby (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Why exclude what's being paid into SS and medicare??  Well, that's simple, because at some point, you're going to take that money right back out of the system when you're retired.  SS and medicare were supposed to be separate funds, kept set aside, but we all know that they're not.  And how much of what is collected in SS and medicare every day is going right back out the door to support those who are currently collecting because that fund was pillaged??  It would be different if they were paying into it without the promise of getting it back at retirement, but that's not how it's supposed to work. Not only that, you're paying it and receiveing no ROI for your trouble either, which is why the whole SS system needs revamped.  When you pay into SS without the benefit of receiving it back later, then you might have a point that it should be counted as part of their tax contribution, but until then it should not.

And as far as coroporations go, you're right, so why does the left want to hurt the poor by raising taxes on corporations only to have them increase the price of their product or service, causing the poor to pay even more for them?   Instead they demonize the corporations and try to get the poor suckers that are buying their goods and services to demonize right along with them since most of them are too ignorant to understand they're raising their own costs.  It's brilliant when you think of it. 

I don't see the 'deception'?  Deception in what regards?  The only deception I see is a bunch of elitist, very wealthy leftists that have made their fortunes off of the results of captialism urging those less fortunate to hate those that have succeeded because they only seek to control and use them to their own ends, power and greed.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Amazing that you still believe that crap after being shown over and over that you are totally wacked in the head... How dense is the left?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, they are absolutely dependent. That was already established as well.
> ...


 
Being on the federal welfare dole is not the same as being dependent.

But I don't expect you to understand such fine points. You're too busy scrambling to promote lies and establish a tyranny.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

Obamanation said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
they are dense.

And they are also liars.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 18, 2012)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



I love that line. The hypocracy of liberals is just plain amazing!!


----------



## Newby (Sep 18, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



It does make you wonder, or maybe they just choose to reject reality.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

And look at the trouble Care goes to in order to skew the numbers.


----------



## Obamanation (Sep 18, 2012)

Newby said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Well can you blame them? The reality is that their guy has failed at every step by every measure. If we were that bad off we would probably deflect like that too...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Lefties want the hand outs but whine when you point out how many take the hand outs.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


really?  Okay dearest, then you tell us all what "being dependent" on the gvt means?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

Matthew said:


> I'll say one thing.
> 
> It's now base against base. For reals. I'm afraid that the center will go more towards Obama.


That's what Mitten gets when he dabbles in class warfare.

What a putz.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Minors do pay federal income tax if they are being paid a high enough salary. That doesn't happen very often.
> ...


Obviously you don't now that anyone under 18 is considered a minor.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



That is not a fact

You can be supporting a family of four making $25,000 a year

With deductions for your children, childcare expenses and a Standard Deduction you end up paying no federal taxes

What federal aid is this working family receiving?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

Matthew said:


> I'll say one thing.
> 
> It's now base against base. For reals. I'm afraid that the center will go more towards Obama.



Care to justify that belief using the economical stats?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Newby said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



I know there are some decent democrats out there who actually tell the truth but honestly, they're few and far inbetween. We've seen the liberal posse here who have no problem lying all day long and then telling us we didn't see what we really saw.. ie The Ambassador being drug thru the streets with Ravi ALL DAY LONG telling us we were not seeing that, he was at the hospital. I can give example after example.. Hell, in this thread alone. ANYTHING TO WIN.. The end justifies the means.


----------



## Vel (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I'll say one thing.
> ...



Obama is the master of class warfare after all. Only problem for Obama is that this issue will only last a day or so and then they're going to get back to the fact that we have a dead ambassador and no answers. We have islamic flags flying over U.S. embassies and no response from Washington.


----------



## Vel (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Why don't you start with those refundable tax credits? And if Obama weren't keeping the economy in the dumps and causing gas prices, food and home energy supplies to skyrocket, it wouldn't be necessary for 47% of the U.S population to be on government assistance.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Matthew said:


> I'll say one thing.
> 
> It's now base against base. For reals. I'm afraid that the center will go more towards Obama.



I don't think so. With the horrible economy and Obama's complete failure with foreign policy, I'd give the middle to Romney.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Oh the list goes on. Sniper is on unemployment, Willow is on Medicare, etc.....89% of them may be an understatement.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Anyone who buys gasoline pays a federal tax.



You leftists are sweating.


----------



## Newby (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, they are absolutely dependent. That was already established as well.
> ...



They pay federal gas taxes?  How much gas do you think a poor person is buying these days?  Not only that, why aren't they upset at the amount they're paying the federal government for something that is such a necessity?  The feds make more off of a gallon of gas in taxes for doing absolutely nothing to get it to market than the big nasty oil companies do.  Why do the feds hate poor people so much??  Look at what you pay per gallon to the government next time you stop for gas, it's assinine!  Why wouldn't the poor then promote more drilling in our own back yard to lower prices and create better, higher paying jobs??  Yet the dems are totally against that?  Why??

Federal cigarette taxes?  Seriously?  Why are the feds taxing ciggies to being with?  They didn't do anything to produce them, market them, sell them?  Why do the feds hate poor people who are smokers?  I'm guessing the poor smoker will someday get government funded healthcare to treat the illnesses they get for smoking, so I'm sure it will all be a wash in the end anyway. How do the poor afford ciggies when they can't afford to do anything else is another mystery as well.

Social Security and Medicare - As pointed out in my earlier post, they will be receiving all of that back in retirement, so again it's a wash.

They're just not contributing, so they don't care how much the taxes are, they aren't paying them.  And as long as they hear 'tax the wealthy', 'those scums have made their fortunes off of your back and at your detriment', and then along with that they're promised everything for 'free', of course they're going to vote for who's making all the promises.  However, what most of them don't realize or even care about is that what they're voting for eventually for themselves and their children is slavery.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

Care is, and always has been, an extremist lefty loon.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I assume you were vehemently against the Bush Tax cuts, right?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out why it matters in this discussion that Annie (is she even in this thread?) has rec'd assistance?

Per usual, the left is just trying to shift the focus of the argument. 

Psst...Ravi...this isn't an argument about whether welfare is good or bad. I'm sorry you didn't get the memo. I didn't realize I needed to send one.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

I've yet to hear any liberal address Obama's promise to make energy prices, "SKYROCKET" which they have..  and we've seen that people needing assistance with their energy bills have also sky-rocketed. Liberals don't know how to add two plus two.. Why the hell do you think more people need more assistance under this President?? JUST COINCIDENCE???!!  The enslavement of the Entitlement nation.. You people are a bunch of ignorant sheep who CHOOSE to remain braindead.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > I'll say one thing.
> ...



It takes a kool aid drinker to vote for obama with the failures obama has. The center doesn't drink that shit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I've yet to hear any liberal address Obama's promise to make energy prices, "SKYROCKET" which they have..  and we've seen that people needing assistance with their energy bills have also sky-rocketed. Liberals don't know how to add two plus two.. Why the hell do you think more people need more assistance under this President?? JUST COINCIDENCE???!!  The enslavement of the Entitlement nation.. You people are a bunch of ignorant sheep who CHOOSE to remain braindead.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



She'll never answer. She doesn't know. She'd rather wait for someone else to answer, and then Thank them. This is what people who don't use their brain do.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...


Twice since I began working , the federal gvt has changed what I was promised in social security and reduced benefits...and they are going to do it again...so what we pay in social security and what we were promised to get, there is no guarantee....same with medicare....there is no guarantee....

(I do agree with you that these funds and the spending on these programs should have been kept separate...but they are NOT separate and they are included in the federal SPENDING that is quoted all the time, and IF THEY ARE GOING to be included in the Federal budget spending, which reflects the budget deficit, then they should be included with what taxes are being collected to pay for this spending....to not include them is deceiving) does anyone at all, ever quote the budget spending without social security and medicare?  NEVER.

And, when it comes time for repaying those Social security surplus taxes that were used to mask the deficit the past 30 years, our government is going renege or have to raise income taxes big time to repay them.....so we will see if we really get all the money back in excess SS taxes that we have paid....my bet, is that we won't get the money back in full....or they will devalue the dollar so much that it won't matter....

As far as corporate income taxes that the individual that buys their goods are really paying a good portion of....I can agree with you on that....


and romney said that these people not paying income taxes were government dependent people...what does that mean Newby?  When MOST of the people who owe nothing in income taxes, owe nothing because they earned too little to owe anything....about 10k a year or 20k a year if married...and you and I and romney pay no income taxes on that first 10k as well, so these people are not getting away with anything that the wealthiest are not also getting away with or that you and I are not getting away with(for the lack of a better term)....they just owe no taxes based on lower incomes.

sooo, to me, the whole statement that these 47% are gvt dependent is simply one of the biggest gaffs of Romney yet....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Reading is not your strong suit is it?



The issue here is that integrity isn't your strong suit.



> What the quote said was that 2/3 of the 47% pay PAYROLL TAXES



Chuckle, no, it sure didn't - and would be absurd.



> Which for those with reading issues, means they work for a living



Yep, according to the brainless left, 102 million Americans from the bottom 47% are gainfully employed.

Of course the fact that the BLS estimates that the TOTAL number of people employed in the USA is 96 million, shouldn't bother anyone.

http://www.bls.gov/news.release/pdf/empsit.pdf

Lying fucktard...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Not only they are working for a living, they are paying for a good portion of the federal budget spending that is touted to be too high... left and right.



Yep, every last person in the bottom 47% has a job in the coal mines....

The USA has a population of 330 million. Currently, there are 96 million people who are employed in the nation. This means that only one in three has a job, period. But you want to claim that the bottom 155 million economically ALL WORK...

Y'all are just stupid, seriously.


----------



## SniperFire (Sep 18, 2012)

Listening to Hannity, who is very excited that the entitlement mentality of the Obama voter is now in the public discourse!


Me too!!


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...



LOL!

This ain't playing with the America people the way lefty was hoping, just like the so-called backfire on Romeny's remarks about the Cairo Embassy's statement with the Obama Administration looking more and more foolish and obstructive over the Libyan consulate attack, even with the leftist mainstream media trying to run interference for Obama.  Truth is winning out over the big lie, slowly but surely as the riots continue.

Of course, lefties are liars, pathological liars.

CNBC Poll: 75% Agree With Romney's 47% Comments - Katie Pavlich

Video: Romney Holds Presser to Respond to 47 Percent "Controversy" - Guy Benson

NBC News: Obama Administration Not Telling the Truth on Benghazi Security Lapses - Guy Benson


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Obviously you don't now that anyone under 18 is considered a minor.



OHMAHAWD - yer sew rite - EVERYONE under 18 has a job....


Yo fucktard. those over 16 might be legally allowed to work, but only about 10% of them do. So of minors, 1/9th could have jobs, but 1/90th do.

You fucktards are desperate, and have the lie machine on 11.


----------



## mal (Sep 18, 2012)

peace...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

mal said:


> peace...



Let me guess I would say the one for freebies does not offend the left?
Did I win?


----------



## Newby (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Well, I still don't understand who you're talking about that quotes the budget spending without social security and medicare, and what it's really buying them to leave it out?

And that's why I do not trust the federal government, and why I do not think they are the answer.  We need to make it smaller and depend less on it, not give it more control over our lives, which is where the democrat party is headed full steam.  I will be lucky to collect anything that I've paid into it, I would much rather opt out and invest my money as I see fit for my retirement.  But, that doesn't give them power and control over me, does it?  Government is not your friend.

People making much more than 10-20 thousand a year are not pay taxes as well. My sister and her husband make well in excess of that and they get back MORE every year than what they even paid in.  It's called using government to secure a voting block, and it's not right.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...


Awesome! Mitt plans to cut both unemployment and Medicare.

Talk about people voting against their own best interests.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

And after the 700+ billion dollar Medicare you Obamabots have already leveled, it will have to be a really BIG cut to make the news.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

If we get rid of Obamacare we can pour money back into Medicare.

That will freak out the Progressive Death Cultists. They want those inconvenient old and disabled folks to DIE ALREADY.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Unemployment is a safety net not meant to be dependent on to maintain a lifestyle.


----------



## asaratis (Sep 18, 2012)

Liberals are fucked up.  Romney said nothing that isn't true.  The leeches and professional welfare recipients (the ones that DO NOT deserve what they get from Uncle Sam)  will never vote for anybody except Democrats.  Why should Romney worry about getting their votes?  That does not mean that he will cut them out of welfare programs when he gets in office.

You liberals are really a fucked up bunch of children.


----------



## Liberal (Sep 18, 2012)

asaratis said:


> Liberals are fucked up.  Romney said nothing that isn't true.  The leeches and professional welfare recipients (the ones that DO NOT deserve what they get from Uncle Sam)  will never vote for anybody except Democrats.  Why should Romney worry about getting their votes?  That does not mean that he will cut them out of welfare programs when he gets in office.
> 
> You liberals are really a fucked up bunch of children.



You are wrong, this is not true.

46.4% of America is on some form of government care, however most of them are elderly and working poor.

70% of the states that have the most non-payers are red states and in addition 58% of elderly people (BIG part of the 47% on the gov tit) are registered republican, so to assume that all 47% are unanimously liberal democrats is absolutely asinine.

This was Rmoney stroking the dicks of these rich ELITES during a $50,000.00 a plate campaign dinner.

Wake up.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 18, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



It most certainly is.  It's payments and benefits are progressive.  The more ya make, the more ya pay, the more benefits you can draw.  

You really seem to miss some of the more obvious things Reb.


----------



## Listening (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney pays 13% taxes.
> 
> I pay 25%.
> 
> Fuck him.



Romney pays more taxes than Obama and Biden by a long way.



Ravi said:


> Awesome! Mitt plans to cut both unemployment and Medicare.
> 
> Talk about people voting against their own best interests.



If you are selfish and just want your own interest satisfied......you might be correct.

Voting for your own best interests is often not voting for your kids best interests.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 18, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> If we get rid of Obamacare we can pour money back into Medicare.
> 
> That will freak out the Progressive Death Cultists. They want those inconvenient old and disabled folks to DIE ALREADY.



You really are unhinged. 

The money "taken out" of Medicare came from waste and overpayments. The SAVINGS taken from cutting waste, fraud and abuse is put directly back into healthcare. That money will be used to pay for wellness visits, cancer screenings and drug benefits FOR seniors.


----------



## RoadVirus (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...




And he's right. A lot of Obama voters are welfare slackers who think they are "victims" and deserve government help their entire lives.

And of course, for telling the truth, the Democrats will get their balls in twist and spew into any microphone they can get their hands on.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Talk about people voting for the best interests of the country as a whole, unlike lefty forever seeking to enslave more and more of the nation's population with dependency and calling that its best interests. 

(Lefty, once again, unwittingly exposing what his agenda is really all about.)

But of course Romney's plan is to revive the nation's economy and therefore eliminate the need for costly, extensive unemployment and to reform healthcare insurance to drive down the cost of healthcare and therefore the costs of Medicare.  Lefty's mind can't get beyond its immediate appetites in order to grasp the inherent savings of the Republican platform.  But even if it did, lefty would simply lie about that too.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 18, 2012)

Guess who else falls into that 47% category? Most military recruits and lower enlisted.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney caught on tape...telling the truth. We are now an Entitlement Nation. But we're broke. So what happens now that the Gravy Train has derailed? I have to give Romney a lot of credit for discussing this reality openly & honestly. It's about time. He'll continue to catch a lot of hell from the usual suspects, but most fair-minded Independents will actually respect him.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 18, 2012)

M.D. Rawlings said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...


Suddenly you're a socialist. Delicious.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 18, 2012)

asaratis said:


> Liberals are fucked up.  Romney said nothing that isn't true.  The leeches and professional welfare recipients (the ones that DO NOT deserve what they get from Uncle Sam)  will never vote for anybody except Democrats.  Why should Romney worry about getting their votes?  That does not mean that he will cut them out of welfare programs when he gets in office.
> 
> You liberals are really a fucked up bunch of children.



I can't imagine anyone voting along side a moocher..


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



every person on this site that has brought up the Budget and what the government is SPENDING is including what the government is spending on social security and spending on medicare in the spending figures Newby.....YET when they talk about the money being collected to pay for the federal governments spending, they never want to include the taxes collected in medicare and SS?


yes that's true, that due to the Bush tax cuts of 2001 and 2003, that many making more than the 20k are not paying fed income taxes, mainly due to the increase in child tax credits, education credits/tax cuts for them etc.  Though I have never had a child or been able to use these tax cuts, I've heard that raising children does cost an aweful lot of money and I don't begrudge them for getting these tax breaks....the government will get the money for all these minute tax breaks back, when these children are older and working and paying taxes....

There are also  24,000 individual tax units that make $500,000 dollars to many millions of dollars a year who ALSO PAY no income taxes....WHO do you think they vote for?

The assumption that all of these non fed income tax payers are democrats is stupid on Romney's part....my sister's entire class are underprivileged children of REPUBLICANS,  who want creationism taught in school, and hate the Obamas....and teach their children to hate the Obama's...my sister was teaching about victory gardens to her class and just mentioned michelle obama had one and all her children booed...these are white children that don't even own a decent pair of shoes or clothes, all on subsidized lunches etc etc etc....

SO, once again, Romney is clueless on who these 47% who pay no taxes, that will not vote for him truly are...there are the republican poor AND republican wealthiest in that 47% group....

I'm sorry, but for merely political posturing, he STUCK HIS FOOT in his mouth....and will pay for it...imo.

BESIDES, why is it when someone making 20 million a year, who is in the 35% tax bracket, but only pays 13% in federal income taxes, DUE TO TAX laws and tax breaks given for their specific groups, it is ALWAYS A-OK with republicans, for them to just use the laws, loopholes, and tax breaks available to them, but in their eyes or your eyes it is NOT okay for the rest of the country earning less than the wealthiest, to utilize the credits or tax breaks made available to them?  I see pure hypocrisy abound on both sides of the aisle for this issue!


----------



## T-Bor (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney was caught on tape acting like an ass. PERIOD!!!  And what he said is absolutely not true and the facts are pouring out to disprove it. Sure Mittens, 47% of Americans are just people sucking off the Gov't and want Obama so that can continue. Generalize much do ya? What an idiot. Only a republican can make such a stupid mistake. This will cause any voters on the edge to lean towards Obama. It will cause some people who were for Romeny to go for Obama. But it certainly won't persuade anyone on the fence or anyone currently in the Obama camp to vote for Mittens. You lose GOP!!!


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Your hat looks stupid, your fat with crusty heels and you like given head to dirty Muslims.
Now show us you tits. maybe we'll show some respect for you.. I just hope you don't have a dick like so many have said.


----------



## paulitician (Sep 18, 2012)

T-Bor said:


> Romney was caught on tape acting like an ass. PERIOD!!!  And what he said is absolutely not true and the facts are pouring out to disprove it. Sure Mittens, 47% of Americans are just people sucking off the Gov't and want Obama so that can continue. Generalize much do ya? What an idiot. Only a republican can make such a stupid mistake. This will cause any voters on the edge to lean towards Obama. It will cause some people who were for Romeny to go for Obama. But it certainly won't persuade anyone on the fence or anyone currently in the Obama camp to vote for Mittens. You lose GOP!!!



He only offended the Entitlement Hounds and Socialist/Progressive wingnuts. And they weren't gonna vote for him anyway. I think he'll do just fine with common sense thinking Independents. Everything he stated, is fact. We are now an Entitlement Nation.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

T-Bor said:


> Romney was caught on tape acting like an ass. PERIOD!!!  And what he said is absolutely not true and the facts are pouring out to disprove it. Sure Mittens, 47% of Americans are just people sucking off the Gov't and want Obama so that can continue. Generalize much do ya? What an idiot. Only a republican can make such a stupid mistake. This will cause any voters on the edge to lean towards Obama. It will cause some people who were for Romeny to go for Obama. But it certainly won't persuade anyone on the fence or anyone currently in the Obama camp to vote for Mittens. You lose GOP!!!



yeah yeah sure sure


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> T-Bor said:
> 
> 
> > Romney was caught on tape acting like an ass. PERIOD!!!  And what he said is absolutely not true and the facts are pouring out to disprove it. Sure Mittens, 47% of Americans are just people sucking off the Gov't and want Obama so that can continue. Generalize much do ya? What an idiot. Only a republican can make such a stupid mistake. This will cause any voters on the edge to lean towards Obama. It will cause some people who were for Romeny to go for Obama. But it certainly won't persuade anyone on the fence or anyone currently in the Obama camp to vote for Mittens. You lose GOP!!!
> ...



I think you would react the same if Mittens got drunk, stole a school bus full of kids and ran over a dozen nuns in a crosswalk.

I admire your loyalty!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > T-Bor said:
> ...



no, that would be you lefties with OBAMA...the man can't do no wrong in your all's eyes
so I don't think you all have much room to talk about others


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> T-Bor said:
> 
> 
> > Romney was caught on tape acting like an ass. PERIOD!!!  And what he said is absolutely not true and the facts are pouring out to disprove it. Sure Mittens, 47% of Americans are just people sucking off the Gov't and want Obama so that can continue. Generalize much do ya? What an idiot. Only a republican can make such a stupid mistake. This will cause any voters on the edge to lean towards Obama. It will cause some people who were for Romeny to go for Obama. But it certainly won't persuade anyone on the fence or anyone currently in the Obama camp to vote for Mittens. You lose GOP!!!
> ...



YOU ARE A PART OF THAT 47%!!

Romney said you don't care about taking responsibility for your life. Romney doesn't care about appealing to you. 

Yet, you'll still vote for him. 

It makes absolutely no sense. None. 

I await your response of "Oh brother" or something along those lines.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



My voting history does not support that claim.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about posting this twice, but Mods never merged the 2 similar threads.....
> ...


you and miss gunslinger who thanked you clearly have reading comprehension problems....

is that my fault?

The chart I posted on this....included everyone working, filing their taxes....  the irs's numbers...  that 47% that romney spoke about that the taxfoundation collaborated, was FOR THOSE WORKING, with income.....filing income taxes....that's what Romney said....read his full statement.


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 18, 2012)

Ravi said:


> M.D. Rawlings said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



As always, you're delirious.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Most people over 65 are Republicans who don't pay federal taxes.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

81% of Americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for Medicare and Social Security and income taxes. In addition they also pay state taxes, sales taxes and property taxes.

Of the 19% who pay no federal taxes 95% are elderly on fixed incomes or working families.

What kind of political party attacks the elderly and the working poor?.....the Republican Party.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

chris said:


> 81% of americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for medicare and social security and income taxes. In addition they also pay state taxes, sales taxes and property taxes.
> 
> Of the 19% who pay no federal taxes 95% are elderly on fixed incomes or working families.
> 
> What kind of political party attacks the elderly and the working poor?.....the republican party.



federal income taxes...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 18, 2012)

You guys are a joke.

I love how you get out your little abacuses and start messing with the numbers and making shit up to hide the fact that the numbers are already out there.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> chris said:
> 
> 
> > 81% of americans pay federal taxes including payroll taxes for medicare and social security and income taxes. In addition they also pay state taxes, sales taxes and property taxes.
> ...



THAT'S YOU! 

I mean, if you ignore it, it's not true. Right?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> You guys are a joke.
> 
> I love how you get out your little abacuses and start messing with the numbers and making shit up to hide the fact that the numbers are already out there.



They are yet you don't care what they say. You'll believe what you want to anyway. So what's the point?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...





> _"There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no  matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are  dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who  believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who  believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter what&#8230;These are people _*who pay no income tax...''*


He said those paying no income taxes are the 47% dearest....it's RIGHT THERE in front of you....sorry you can't comprehend what you read!!!  THE SAME 47% that the republicans have been touting that pay no income taxes, there are a gazillion threads on these 47%...you want to make it in to something else, go right ahead!*


----------



## mal (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



About 50% of Americans pay no Federal Income Tax yet Earn an Income...

They are Overwhelmingly DemocRAT Voters. 



peace...


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 18, 2012)

mal said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



How do you know? Let me guess, gut feeling. Right?


----------



## M.D. Rawlings (Sep 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Romney caught on tape...telling the truth. We are now an Entitlement Nation. But we're broke. So what happens now that the Gravy Train has derailed? I have to give Romney a lot of credit for discussing this reality openly & honestly. It's about time. He'll continue to catch a lot of hell from the usual suspects, but most fair-minded Independents will actually respect him.



Indeed, he needs to stick with his guns, just as he needs to keep hammering Obama's Administration over the idiocy of its foreign (apologize and appease) policy, not back off.  The truth is starting to catch up with the leftist media's claptrap of last week thanks to the administration&#8217;s on-going stupidity about the Libyan consulate attack.  He might as go strong with it now.

Just the same, the 47% thingy in his remark is, well, misdirected.  It's a gaffe, but it won't hurt him like the left is hoping.


----------



## T-Bor (Sep 18, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > T-Bor said:
> ...



LMAO...Nice.. It is astounding how people back him just because "he's in their camp"..I guess it's the same on both sides actually. Republicans, democrats they are all the same. Perhaps they have different ideas but underneath it all we are still all human and both sides do the same shit.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 18, 2012)

SECRET VIDEO: On Israel, Romney Trashes Two-State Solution | Mother Jones


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 18, 2012)

> The real Mitt Romney speaks his mind; and he's as twisted as he is misinformed.



8 Falsehoods, Lies and Misstatements From Romney Fundraising Video | Alternet


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

oh goody, the troll is here

this thread has run it's course anyway..

now it's yawn


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Freewill (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...



He is absolutely correct and courageous for stating the truth flat out.  I can understand the liberal consternation when they are so used to veil innuendo and out right lying.


----------



## JimH52 (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney is going to give Obama a Huge Landslide is he keeps opening his mouth.  If he is making this many mistakes on the campaign trail, how many will he make in the debates?

What will be his next Gaffe?


----------



## Amazed (Sep 18, 2012)

Lakhota said:


>



Because it is going broke idiot.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 18, 2012)

JimH52 said:


> Romney is going to give Obama a Huge Landslide is he keeps opening his mouth.  If he is making this many mistakes on the campaign trail, how many will he make in the debates?
> 
> What will be his next Gaffe?



Well except that the polls don't bare your assertion out.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Going broke?  It currently has a $2.5 trillion surplus.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Cons have been saying that since 1935.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> I think you would react the same if Mittens got drunk, stole a school bus full of kids and ran over a dozen nuns in a crosswalk.



Would Obama be writing the apology?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> you and miss gunslinger who thanked you clearly have reading comprehension problems....
> 
> is that my fault?



What is your fault is that you're dishonest.



> The chart I posted on this....included everyone working, filing their taxes....  the irs's numbers...  that 47% that romney spoke about that the taxfoundation collaborated, was FOR THOSE WORKING, with income.....filing income taxes....that's what Romney said....read his full statement.



I did, and that isn't what Romney said. He spoke of the 47% of Americans who are receiving federal benefits.  Those who are dependent on government will vote for the one who promotes dependance, Barack Obama.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 18, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



This is why I sometimes feel sorry for you.

I fully believe you are too stupid to know that the SSI funds collected go straight into the General Fund.

God help us.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> Most people over 65 are Republicans who don't pay federal taxes.



Most liars are named Chris and don't pay any taxes.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 18, 2012)

Obama was on David Letterman last night. He was reclined in a comfortable chair given the opportunity by Letterman to answer great questions like *"Just how cool are you Mr President?"*

Obama answered a question about what Mitt said in a video that was revealed earlier. 

He said that *as president he has to think about everyone,* not just his base.........






Problem is his record doesn't show that is the case, so David Letterman served him up a softball and taking into account this 3 month old video's release by Jimmy Carter the IV, Obama simply knocked it out of the park. 

Problem is he's lying. He does care about you, but you have to be *Black*, a 30 year old *college student*, *Homosexual*, or a woman that only thinks about sex 24/7 and doesn't ever worry about making ends meet. 

The rest of us can go pound sand in Obama's opinion.......especially the folks that cling to their guns and their religion. Oh, and white middle-aged males. You're shit out of luck.


My biggest question is this:

*WTF is Obama doing on David Lettermen while our overseas embassies and schools are under siege?*

In my opinion Obama doesn't have to run a campaign. His friends in the media are doing it for him for free.


----------



## courseofhistory (Sep 18, 2012)

Here are some *other reasons* why Mitt Romney is dead wrong about 47% being dependent and victims, feeling entitled:



> But it is the dependency issue that requires real information. *Income for the lower half of American earners has been growing very slowly since the late 1970s *-- more or less when Ronald Reagan took office. Compared to economies overseas, the wage performance has been just plain bad.
> 
> *Why? The declines of unions, the refusal to raise the minimum wage with inflation, and the increased pressure by Wall Street to minimize expenses in the short run -- typically labor expenses* -- have all contributed. So have rapidly lost manufacturing jobs and globalization in general. Finally, on average economic growth was slow in the 1980s until the mid-1990s. Only in the late 1990s did growth push the unemployment rate down adequately to boost incomes for the lower half. In the 2000s, we had adequate growth but little job or wage growth. Without social programs like the Earned Income Tax Credit, the lower half would have hardly seen incomes grow at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Going broke?  It currently has a $2.5 trillion surplus.



No Shitting Bull, it currently hasn't got a dime.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 18, 2012)

Yurt said:


> yay....another thread about this
> 
> yay



They are desperate to keep Americans thinking about anything other than Obama and his long list of Failures. Here listen to this BS from 4 Months ago about Romney instead of watching the Utter Failure of Obama's Policy in the Middle East playing out on our TV screens


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 18, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Going broke?  It currently has a $2.5 trillion surplus.




Are you just a dishonest Hack, or are you really this stupid? It is suppose to have a 2.5 Trillion Surplus and would if they Hacks in DC had kept to their word and not Rapped the Slush Fund. There is no Surplus, there is no money, They spent it all. 

Wake up asshole.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 18, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Are you just a dishonest Hack, or are you really this stupid?



They aren't mutually exclusive.

Shitting Bull is both!


----------



## rdean (Sep 18, 2012)

Conservative said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > *According to Romney's website, he wants more immigrants.  But only those with degrees.  *
> ...



What the fuck is wrong with you?  You know that's a lie.  You should be ashamed of yourself but you are obviously part of Rick Sandorum's part of the Republican Party.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoSmWK_-x4g]Mitt Romney Criticizes President Obama For Wanting To Hire More Police, Firemen and Teachers - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jLVX0hklsY]#SantorumSnob - YouTube[/ame]

Your OWN leaders are calling you a liar.  Doesn't that "sting"?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney needs to convince the middle class that he is in their corner. He didn't do it at the GOP convention and he definitely hasn't now


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 18, 2012)

Matt Taibbi: Mitt Romney's 'Insane' Comments Reveal Delusions Of The Super Rich

Matt Taibbi: 'Mitt Romney Is One Of The Greatest And Most Irresponsible Debt Creators Of All Time'


----------



## ducks102 (Sep 18, 2012)

just rich guy talking out of his ass that got spoon fed by his daddy


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 18, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney needs to convince the middle class that he is in their corner. He didn't do it at the GOP convention and he definitely hasn't now



Well according to the over 50% of the people who disapprove of Obama, they don't believe Obama is for the middle class either.


----------



## godfearer (Sep 18, 2012)

As an 18 year old young man preparing to vote for my first time I want to pick the right person for the job. As a worker I can applaud Mitt Romney on his views.: Unfortunately he was mistaken for disparaging the homeless, but in fact he was calling out the people that have money to go buy cases upon cases of beer daily, yet complain about their food stamps getting cut.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney needs to convince the middle class that he is in their corner. He didn't do it at the GOP convention and he definitely hasn't now
> ...



Where did you get that figure??? Show us.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 18, 2012)

godfearer said:


> As an 18 year old young man preparing to vote for my first time I want to pick the right person for the job. As a worker I can applaud Mitt Romney on his views.: Unfortunately he was mistaken for disparaging the homeless, but in fact he was calling out the people that have money to go buy cases upon cases of beer daily, yet complain about their food stamps getting cut.



Really. How do you know that?? What is your reference???


----------



## Rinata (Sep 18, 2012)

paulitician said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > as romney shoots himself in the foot again...
> ...


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 18, 2012)

Here's what is most hilarious about Romney's 47% comments: He is insulting his wingnut base, because it's mostly southern RED states that fall into that 47%.



> His problem is that those people are disproportionately in red states -- that is, states that tend to vote Republican:



More: Where Are the 47% of Americans Who Pay No Income Taxes? - David A. Graham - The Atlantic


----------



## hazlnut (Sep 18, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Romney has a bad case of diarhea of the mouth.



It seems like a chronic condition with Mitt.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney is Thurston Howell III

Obama is The Professor


----------



## logical4u (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...



Guess he was talking about the people this administration is paying to stay poor (welfare)...


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazed said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Hardly.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

logical4u said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> ...



Wall Street ran a derivatives based Ponzi scheme that destroyed the world economy in 2008.

And it was Republicans who fought to keep the derivatives market unregulated.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 18, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Going broke?  It currently has a $2.5 trillion surplus.
> ...



When you buy a treasury bond, where do you think your money goes?


----------



## Amazed (Sep 18, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Moron, it's been going into the General Fund for decades.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney needs to convince the middle class that he is in their corner. He didn't do it at the GOP convention and he definitely hasn't now
> ...



Obamas approval is up over 50%

Unfortunately, Romneys is not

http://www.realclearpolitics.com/epolls/2012/president/obama_romney_favorable_unfavorable.html


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 18, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Here's what is most hilarious about Romney's 47% comments: He is insulting his wingnut base, because it's mostly southern RED states that fall into that 47%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny, Its working for him and true! Have a listen to all talk radio. Take your nose out the those liberal asses you like so much sniffer.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazed said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



Here, dumbass, learn some facts.

Trust Fund FAQs


----------



## regent (Sep 18, 2012)

It was pretty apparent in the Republican debates that the candidates did little for the Republican cause, and now Romney is slowly destroying himself by being himself. It is time for the Republicans to stop Romney from talking. Romney should run lots of expensive advertisments with Romney saying "I approve of this message," but no more. It is not really Romney's fault he just doen't understand America.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

No millionaire left behind.


----------



## Toro (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney is Thurston Howell III
> 
> Obama is The Professor



Obama is Gilligan.


----------



## Amazed (Sep 18, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Amazed said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



*Social Security taxes are paid into the Social Security Trust Fund maintained by the U.S. Treasury (technically, the "Federal Old-Age and Survivors Insurance Trust Fund", as established by 42 U.S.C. § 401(a)). Current year expenses are paid from current Social Security tax revenues. When revenues exceed expenditures, as they have in most years, the excess is invested in special series, non-marketable U.S. Government bonds, thus the Social Security Trust Fund indirectly finances the federal government's general purpose deficit spending. In 2007, the cumulative excess of Social Security taxes and interest received over benefits paid out stood at $2.2 trillion.[36] The Trust Fund is regarded by some as an accounting trick which holds no economic significance. Others argue that it has specific legal significance because the Treasury securities it holds are backed by the "full faith and credit" of the U.S. government, which has an obligation to repay its debt.*

Social Security (United States) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

Its the latest Democrtaic pnzi schee moron.


----------



## logical4u (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Funny, who has Obama been in bed with since he took office?.... Wall Street
Who ran the Ponzi scheme on voters promising to cut the national debt, and to bring peace and respect back to the ME?

Hey vote for the guy that is reducing the middle class and growing the people living in poverty.  Vote for the guy that thinks this country should be more like European economies and is modeling his plan after Zimbabwe.  That will fix the country, right????


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 18, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Here's what is most hilarious about Romney's 47% comments: He is insulting his wingnut base, because it's mostly southern RED states that fall into that 47%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look away, Dixieland.


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes or Social Security taxes or Medicare taxes. 

Romney is one of the 47%!


----------



## Listening (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what is most hilarious about Romney's 47% comments: He is insulting his wingnut base, because it's mostly southern RED states that fall into that 47%.
> ...



Hey asshole.....

Most of them used to be blue states...old habits die hard....but they are going away.

When will you morons learn how to think ?


----------



## Listening (Sep 18, 2012)

Toro said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney is Thurston Howell III
> ...



Exactly.

The guy who shippwrecked everyone else.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 18, 2012)

Listening said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Yep, still racist. They only switched parties because of the Civil Rights Act.


----------



## The VOR (Sep 18, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Lying Ryan in the past couple of days?  This poor schlub has to be thinking to himself, "What the fuck did I get myself into."


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 18, 2012)

The VOR said:


> Has anyone heard from Lying Ryan in the past couple of days?  This poor schlub has to be thinking to himself, "What the fuck did I get myself into."



You mean Eddie Munster?


----------



## Listening (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



So you are saying that the democrats in the south that learned to live off the American government were also racist ?  Wow.  That's quite an endorsement of democrats.


----------



## Listening (Sep 18, 2012)

The VOR said:


> Has anyone heard from Lying Ryan in the past couple of days?  This poor schlub has to be thinking to himself, "What the fuck did I get myself into."



Yes.

And we are also hearing from Stephanies "The Whore" Cutter who is out lying her oversized ass off about Romney's comments.  I wonder is she has any self respect or if they are paying her enough to make her ignore it.

Chuck Todd nailed her on comparing the Bitterly Clinging comment and she lied through her long nose all morning long.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazed said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Amazed said:
> ...



If that were the case, and those treasury bonds that are sitting in the trust fund, are worthless (i.e. we'll disobey the Constitution and default), that means that Romney is a liar, and just about everyone pays income taxes.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

Listening said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


going away?  hahahahahaha!

sure, the seniors in Florida, who worked and paid taxes their entire lives, that pay no income taxes now, whom the majority vote Republican, are going to die of old age eventually, but they are not going away any time soon.....

romney messed up bigtime Listening....telling half of Americans that are mostly working Americans, or retired seniors, they are good for nothing moochers that need personal responsibility....

talk about insulting half of Americans and telling them he doesn't give a flying hoot about them....sheesh.  Even republicans KNOW he messed up....bigtime.


----------



## Valerie (Sep 18, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney is Thurston Howell III
> 
> Obama is The Professor


----------



## oreo (Sep 18, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> Romney continues by saying:
> "they will vote for this president no matter what&#8230;These are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."
> 
> ...



*What Romney stated is TRUE.*



> NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- Most people think they pay too much to Uncle Sam, but for some people it simply is not true.
> 
> In 2009, roughly 47% of households, or 71 million, will not owe any federal income tax, according to estimates by the nonpartisan Tax Policy Center.
> 
> ...


47% of households owe no tax - and their ranks are growing - Sep. 30, 2009

*LOOK AT THIS CHART:*





*And here is Obama in a 1998 speech stating*--I actually believe in redistribution. 
Obama In 1998: "I Actually Believe In Redistribution" - YouTube






Now do you understand what OBAMA wants to do with this country?


----------



## Listening (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Were you trying to counter my argument ?

If so, please point out how.  I said nothing about seniors.  What I said was the the democratic south carries some old "habits" (like people on welfare) and a high amount of poverty.  Since turning red they've started to do things like attract car manufacturing.  Or are you not aware of that ?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 18, 2012)

Listening said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...


retired seniors are the largest segment of that 47% who owe no income taxes that Romney disparaged....


----------



## mal (Sep 18, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



*RETIRED = WORKED ALL OF THEIR LIVES AND PAID FUCKING TAXES FOR THE LOVE OF TITTING FUCKING JESUS TITS GODS COCK CHRIST!...*

Why are you People so Absurdly Dishonest for Obama?...

Lying for him doesn't make you any Less Responsible for Slavery. 



peace...


----------



## Pasco08 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mitt probably just cost himself the precedencey. Not that i am complaining but he shown how he has no business being near the precdencey


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2012)

Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes or Social Security taxes or Medicare taxes. 

Romney is part of the 47%.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney doesn't pay federal income taxes or Social Security taxes or Medicare taxes.
> 
> Romney is part of the 47%.



He pays more taxes than both you and I combined would pay


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney is Thurston Howell III
> 
> Obama is The Professor


obama is stranded on an island unto himself. They call it fail island .


----------



## Newby (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Except that he wasn't referring to retired seniors at all, and you know that Care, I'm surprised at how dishonest you're being here.


----------



## Newby (Sep 19, 2012)

mal said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



Yep, apparently they can't make their point or show anything positive to support so they have to lie and distort.  If Obama and his policies were so great, they should be able to support him based on that, they should be able to talk about those successes, but they cannot.  All they can do is lie and distort what the opponent says.  It's sad that our country has come to be so divided and that people have to rationalize lying to support an idealogy that is bankrupt.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 19, 2012)

This whole thing cracks me up...Romney CAUGHT ON TAPE TELLING THE TRUTH! Horrors! This is NEWS! The election is lost!

Meanwhile, Obama's policies have resulted in death, destruction and economic collapse...AND he's stockpiling ammunition  earmarked to be used against Americans, and he's moving forward with plans to construct warehouses and camps for us.

Obviously, Obama is the president for America!


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 19, 2012)

everyone's mind is made up by this time anyway.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> This whole thing cracks me up...Romney CAUGHT ON TAPE TELLING THE TRUTH! Horrors! This is NEWS! The election is lost!
> 
> Meanwhile, Obama's policies have resulted in death, destruction and economic collapse...AND he's stockpiling weapons.
> 
> Obviously, Obama is the president for America!



Not really. The 47% are not all Democrats, so he was lightyears away from the truth.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> This whole thing cracks me up...Romney CAUGHT ON TAPE TELLING THE TRUTH! Horrors! This is NEWS! The election is lost!
> 
> Meanwhile, Obama's policies have resulted in death, destruction and economic collapse...AND he's stockpiling ammunition  earmarked to be used against Americans, and he's moving forward with plans to construct warehouses and camps for us.
> 
> Obviously, Obama is the president for America!



No, Romney perpetrated one of the biggest lies in American History

Those 47% are not mooching off of government.
 They are not looking for handouts
They do not expect something for free

The overwhelming majority are hard working Americans looking for their piece of the American dream.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2012)

Newby said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Care's point was correct, it's just Mal and you who missed it.

She wasn't calling those seniors who worked all their lives free riders or anything of the sort, she was doing quite the opposite, pointing out they're retired........like Mal did in his responsive rant.............taking a shot at Mitt because they are included in his derragatory statements about the 47%. 

You both agreed with care.


----------



## Newby (Sep 19, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > mal said:
> ...



Um, I didn't think Care was calling those seniors who worked all of their lives free riders.  Her insinuation was that it was Romney that called those senior who worked all of their lives free riders when he made his remark, which isn't even close to being true.  Just like you did in your post I quoted, Romney was not including seniors who worked and paid taxes all of their lives as free riders.  Actually, he didn't call anyone 'free riders', but hey keep spreading the progaganda, it's the only way your guy even remotely has a chance of winning. 

So, yes we agreed with Care that they are not free riders, as does Mitt Romney, what we don't agree with is her opinion that Romney was speaking about them when he made his remark.  Keep up!!!


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2012)

Newby said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



No, he was talking about the 47% who don't pay texes in a derragatory way - when in fact, a large chunk of the 47% paid taxes all their lives.

I don't see him qualifying his remarks with something like, "well, not all 47%"


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



it is simple...

Sure....Romney lumped everything together.....an error? Not really...he was talking off the cuff....he was referring to 47% of the people that do not pay federal income taxes will not be "turned on" by his mantra of "lowering taxes"....

His error was that he did not carefully choose his words....but anyone who has been following Romney knows what his sentiments are.

Now...should he have chosen his words more carefully? Not really...he was speaking in a closed forum to people that know where he stands...he did not need to worry about people misunderstanding him.

Same thing with Obama with his "clinging to religion and guns" line....he was not referring to all those that were frustrated......and those that he was speaking to knew exactly what he meant.

Anyone who dices this differently is being dishonest.

OPh yeah...Obama diced it differently on Letterman.....so he is dishonest.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

G.T. said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



You make a good point

Many of the people in the 47% used to be better off. They used to have a better job, they used to have benefits, they used to own a house....they used to pay federal taxes

With the economic downturn many families are now struggling. They are not begging for government handouts like Romney says. They are asking for things to return to the way things were when they could support their families with a good job with benefits


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > you and miss gunslinger who thanked you clearly have reading comprehension problems....
> ...


He said those moochers in the 47% were the ones not owing/paying any income taxes dearest.....

it's on tape, you can't twist and turn it to make it in to something else....  it was a gaffe on his part.....considering that many in that 47% not paying income taxes are/were his supporters and Republicans.

There is a difference between talking about the ones working and earning income of their own and when all said and done on April 15th, do not legally owe any tax, and the so called moochers on welfare with no income to report who don't even file income taxes....

It's amazing to me that he criticized these workers/ and retired seniors, for taking advantage of tax codes to reduce their tax obligation....

While utilizing every tax break, every loop hole and every tax credit advantage that the gvt had available to him, to reduce his obligation in taxes from 35% down to 13.9 % and told the world that he would have basically been negligent to NOT use these loopholes to reduce his taxes....

While he disparages the 47% who owe no income taxes due to using all tax credits and breaks that are legally allowed for them...

Honestly, that's pretty shocking to me....and extremely 2 FACED of him....

so....it's OK if you are one of the wealthiest.... to avoid taxes due by using every legal deduction and loophole available.

and

NOT OK if you are in the middle to lower incomes, using every tax break and deductions legally available to reduce your tax obligations.

Just crazy and obviously a person who feels he and the wealthiest are "special" and due this special treatment, while demeaning and disparaging those who are not wealthy, using tax laws to reduce the taxes they owe....


----------



## Ravi (Sep 19, 2012)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...


Who was he referring to?


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> "they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."



What a great quote.  What's your problem with it?


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Moochers, The new* 47ers*.

If you're a 47er it's not your fault. You didn't make that happen. Somebody else made that happen.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > This whole thing cracks me up...Romney CAUGHT ON TAPE TELLING THE TRUTH! Horrors! This is NEWS! The election is lost!
> ...



they are likely mooching off someone


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2012)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...


He said the 47% are the 47% who do not pay income taxes....Newby.....are you saying he did not say that, even though it's on tape that he did?


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Many of the people in the 47% used to be better off. They used to have a better job, they used to have benefits, they used to own a house....they used to pay federal taxes



Yep, and if we get rid of the Marxist in Chief wrecking the economy maybe they will again


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



He never said moochers.

AN honest evaluation of what he was saying to those that understand his position was that there was no way he would convince those that do not pay income tax that he was the right candidate becuase he wants to lower taxes.

Sure...one can take what he said and say "he meant this" and "he meant that"...as you are doing....

But that is not being honest.

Now...sure he said 47%.....but then he broke them down.....siad they are vioctims...they are used to entitlements....but not meaning ALL believe they are victims....just saying IN THAT 47% are those that feel they are victims....

But whatever...you will believe what you want.

But then I guess I should believe that Obama believes that ALL that are frsutrated cling to guns and religion...

But I dont......I knew what he meant by it.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2012)

It was a gaffe on his part....he may have meant something else, but he merged the two, to make them one and the same group.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > This whole thing cracks me up...Romney CAUGHT ON TAPE TELLING THE TRUTH! Horrors! This is NEWS! The election is lost!
> ...



The dream is dying.. If you don't see why fiscal conservatives are angry you're blind.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 19, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



They are looking for that dream to be financed by someone else.    We have become a nation of Sandra Flukes looking for someone else to pay for the birth control pills.


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



yes he said that....he was making a point to people that are not looking to discect what he said.....it is what he meant....not what his words can be defined as using word for word.

For example...

If I said 50% of the occupiers want to start trouble...they want to burn down buildings and rape helpless women....

it does not mean that ALL 50% want to burn down buildings and rape helpless women....it means SOME want to burn down buildings and others want to rape helpless women....but it can be taken that I mean that ALL want to do both.

I thought you were more hoinest than that care4all....actually, I know you are.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> It was a gaffe on his part....he may have meant something else, but he merged the two, to make them one and the same group.



A gaffe? I don't think so. He appears to really believe that roughly half of Americans are entitlement junkies. The funny thing is, he himself is in that group.


----------



## Newby (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Seniors don't pay income taxes because they are retired Care and don't work after having worked and having paid taxes most of their lives.  Do you seriously and honestly think Romney really thinks that retired citizens see themselves as 'victims', and stand in line for the government freebies and therefore vote democrat??  Do you think he'd be that stupid??  Really?   My parents are retired and I can tell you 100% they sure didn't feel he was talking about them, this argument is beyond ridiculous!  That you can continue to defend it is sad, I've always viewed you as reasonable and it seems like you've just gone off the deep end here.  I don't get it.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 19, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



 No, if you say 50% of a group wants to rape and pillage then that is exactly what you mean.

Quit flailing, it's unbecoming.


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> It was a gaffe on his part....he may have meant something else, but he merged the two, to make them one and the same group.



Yes... a gaffe....but it is not being reported as that.

AQnd that is dishonest and inappropriate.

This election is about ideology...nothing more...what direction do we go.

For the media to attack character of a candidate where it is not warranted may result in people voting for an ideology they dont particularly want.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 19, 2012)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Newby said:
> ...



So who is he talking about?


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



SO evertime you say "conservatives do this or conservatives do that"...you mean all of them? Everyone of them?

Really?

Wow.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 19, 2012)

Democrats will grasp at any straw.  What they can't stand is that attacking Romney over this statement has backfired.    It's become the redefining moment of the campaign.   This has turned out like Bill Clinton's Sistah Soljah's statement.   It has called into question obama's motivations, not Romney's.


----------



## Newby (Sep 19, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Exactly, those that are resonable and honest would see it exactly as it was meant, but that doesn't create propaganda, which Obama desperately needs in lieu of his terrible record as president.


----------



## Newby (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> It was a gaffe on his part....he may have meant something else, but he merged the two, to make them one and the same group.



So Obama needs his opponent to make 'gaffes' that are misconstrued and lied about to the general public to win this election?  Pretty damn sad.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2012)

Where did he get the percentage of ''47% that feel they are entitled'' and do not take any personal responsibility for themselves?  

Is there some other graph and chart that shows people dependent on the gvt at 47% that is DIFFERENT from the chart and graph that shows 47% of workers and seniors do not owe any taxes?

Please, by all means, show me this chart on these 47% who feel entitled and don't take responsibility for themselves

and show me it is a DIFFERENT 47% FROM the chart making the rounds on the 47% who does not owe any income taxes...

IF you show me one that is different from the one making the rounds about those who owe no taxes,

THEN I WILL EAT MY WORDS.....and agree with you that is not who he was talking about.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Newby said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



If Mitt had kept his comments at that he would have been OK

But he couldn't resist the temptation to pile on to a willing audience. When he drifted into the points that these people are dependent on the Government, who believe they are victims,who believe the government has a responsibility to take care of them...that is where he got out of hand by not only insulting people in the 47% but misrepresenting them

Then Romney said..

_  (M)y job is not to worry about those people. *I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives*. What I have to do is convince the five to ten percent in the center that are independents that are thoughtful, that look voting one way or the other depending upon some cases emotion, whether they like the guy or not.

_

Again Romney is piling on and calling out  working Americans and retirees as having no personal responsibility


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey, We didn't do this on our own. Somebody else made this happen. 

We just suffer the consequences.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Newby said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



He reminds me of Obama when he's off teleprompter. 

Two lousy choice's. The system selects em, We elect em. Will it matter in the end? 

Yes, vote Romney!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Romney needs to convince the middle class that he is in their corner. He didn't do it at the GOP convention and he definitely hasn't now



Nope.

Romney merely needs to point at Obama's term of failure and say "You want more of that?"


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Where did he get the percentage of ''47% that feel they are entitled'' and do not take any personal responsibility for themselves?
> 
> Is there some other graph and chart that shows people dependent on the gvt at 47% that is DIFFERENT from the chart and graph that shows 47% of workers and seniors do not owe any taxes?
> 
> ...



he was referring to his mantra....

47% do not pay federal income tax....so campaigning to them with the mantra of "I will lower your federal income taxes" will not excite them.

Youi need to understand.....he was talking to donors.....donors to him.....and he had a responsibility to explain to themn how he intends to use their donations....and he made it clear that he knows he will not get a good majority of those that like entitlements and higher taxes on others......

He uised the 47% number becuase it is a commonly used number as it pertains to federal income taxes.

But look...you want to believe he meant ALL 47% are moochers....go for it.

Sadly....the president thinks he meant that Romeny doesnt plan to govern 47% of the people beccuase they dont pay taxes....

How he got that out of that statement, I have no idea...

But THAT should be a topic....why does Obama have such a poor ability to comprehend what he reads and hears that he took it that Romeny doesnt want to govern those people?

But...of course.......it isnt.


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney needs to convince the middle class that he is in their corner. He didn't do it at the GOP convention and he definitely hasn't now
> ...



Romeny NOR Obama need to do anything more than explain their ideologies.

They are complete opposites...

This is an election about ideology.

What direction does America go.

The rest? Useless bullshit.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Romney needs to convince the middle class that he is in their corner. He didn't do it at the GOP convention and he definitely hasn't now
> ...



Mitt has been playing that tune for six months and is falling further behind

Mitt needs to sell himself. Establish that he is for the working class and not just a wealthy tool


----------



## rickeybj (Sep 19, 2012)

There was George W. Bush and Dick (5 Deferrments) Cheney who lied their way into a war costing more than 4000 American lives. Then "The Ancient One" John McCain and Sarah "Clueless" Palin. Now you have Mitt "The Chameleon" Romney and Paul "Marathon Man" Ryan. Romney has more positions than a professional hooker, and has made so many gaffs that he makes Biden look like a master wordsmith. On the other hand, Ryan can't keep up with his own lies. This, along with the Tea Party and birther nut jobs, is the circus that the republican party has become. It would be funny if it weren't so scary.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

Chris said:


> No millionaire left behind.



As opposed to the Obama goal of "No middle class left employed."


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

rickeybj said:


> There was George W. Bush and Dick (5 Deferrments) Cheney who lied there way into a war costing more than 4000 American lives. Then "The Ancient One" John McCain and Sarah "Clueless" Palin. Now you have Mitt "The Chameleon" Romney and Paul "Marathon Man" Ryan. Romney has more positions than a professional hooker, and has made so many gaffs that he makes Biden look like a master wordsmith. On the other hand, Ryan can't keep up with his own lies. This, along with the Tea Party and birther nut jobs, is the circus that the republican party has become. It would be funny if it weren't so scary.



lol.

Welcome to the board.

You will fit right in.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

Toro said:


> Obama is Gilligan.



I was going to say Ginger. Barry is a STAR....


----------



## Ravi (Sep 19, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



Nope. I use quotation marks when I talk about phony conservatives.

"conservatives" vs. conservatives


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Where did he get the percentage of ''47% that feel they are entitled'' and do not take any personal responsibility for themselves?
> ...



Where in this statement does Mitt say that he is only referring to SOME of the 47% ???

_ There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right, there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent upon government, who believe that they are victims, who believe the government has a responsibility to take care for them, who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing, to you-name-it. That that's an entitlement. And the government should give it to them. And they will vote for this president no matter what...These are people who pay no income tax. Forty-seven percent of Americans pay no income tax.

_


----------



## Wookietim (Sep 19, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Hey, We didn't do this on our own. Somebody else made this happen.
> 
> We just suffer the consequences.



So, let me get this one straight - you are fighting a direct quote from Romney that makes him look bad by a edited out of context and changed thing that you think Obama said?

Because the Romney supporters seem to forget that right after Obama said that, Obama went on to say that his point was that the country works better when personal initiative has support from the broader range of society. And, put really bluntly, that's a simple truth that nobody can actually disagree with.


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Diversion from my question.

I sort of expected that.


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Wookietim said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, We didn't do this on our own. Somebody else made this happen.
> ...



And Romeny explained himself as well.

But Romneys explanation was pure bullshit.

Obamas was the truth.

Gimme a break.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

Political Junky said:


> Yep, still racist. They only switched parties because of the Civil Rights Act.



Same old lies from the leftists...

Who switched parties, hack?

Bull Connor? Nope - dim till  death.
George Wallace? - Nope - ran independent then went back to dim till  death.
Orval Faubus? - Nope - dim till  death.
KKK Grand Kleagle Robert Byrd? - Nope - dim till  death.

ONE dim, Strom Thurmond, switched.

Fucking hacks.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 19, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...



Well, my goodness, your post to me was a diversion.

Newby won't answer my question, maybe you will.

If he isn't talking about the elderly, the military personnel, the disabled, the unemployed, the capital gains earners....then who are these 47% he's referring to?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Where did he get the percentage of ''47% that feel they are entitled'' and do not take any personal responsibility for themselves?
> ...


As I said, it was a gaffe, at best, on his part....he merged the two groups TOGETHER when pandering to these 50k a plate donors....

and are there really 47% of the voting population in this country who don't work for a living and don't earn any income?  why use that figure at all when he was talking about the ones dependent on gvt, who take no responsibility for themselves?


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



You are not reading my posts....you must be scanning them...

He was referring to his mantra for his campaign.

47% of the people who dont pay income tax are not going to decide to vote for Romney becuase he is proimising to lower income taxes.

They may vote for Romney for other reasons....but not becuase their income taxes will be lowered....basic logic.

As for who was he referring to when discussing "personal responsibility"?

Those that have found entitlements as a way of life...those that can do more for themselves, but dont becuase they are content with what they get from the government.

Was he referring to all 47% as those people?

No...

But you wish to believe he meant that....so go for it.

So again...when you say "conservatives hate poor people".....you MUST be refrerring to all conservatives? Even the poor ones?


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



And now you see why only a "partial" video/audio is an issue.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



_ There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right, there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent upon government, who believe that they are victims, who believe the government has a responsibility to take care for them, who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing, to you-name-it. That that's an entitlement. And the government should give it to them. And they will vote for this president no matter what...These are people who pay no income tax. Forty-seven percent of Americans pay no income tax.

_

Mitt is pretty clear whom he is talking about. He is talking about the same group of 47% of taxpayers who do not pay taxes that Conservatives have been villainizing for months. If he meant welfare families, he would have said it. Instead he said.."These are people who pay no income tax. Forty seven percentof Americans pay no income tax"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> retired seniors are the largest segment of that 47% who owe no income taxes that Romney disparaged....



You claimed they vote Republican, which is false. All the New York Jews retiring to Florida are dedicated dims. AARP isn't a Republican organization, after all. As with most of your claims, this one too is entirely false.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 19, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Jarhead said:
> ...


No, he said 47% of Americans saw themselves as victims and he couldn't teach them personal responsibility.

Your spin is pretty silly.


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yes...what he said can be taken that way if you wish.

But then I guess Obama meant that ALL those that are frustrated will cling to guns or religion...or take it out on people that are not like them.

But...you see....I dont think that about what Obama said.

Do you?


----------



## depotoo (Sep 19, 2012)

guess what?  Mother Jones David Corn has admitted their release is missing  about 2 minutes worth of discussion direcly after his remarks, before he gets to China.  Why, unless it didn't go along with their agenda?  (which seems to have backfired on them anyway, even without it. )


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

depotoo said:


> guess what?  Mother Jones David Corn has admitted their release is missing  about 2 minutes worth of discussion direcly after his remarks, before he gets to China.  Why, unless it didn't go along with their agenda?  (which seems to have backfired on them anyway, even without it. )



Mitt stands by what he said, he did not say he was taken out of context...what would 2 minutes change?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> He said those moochers in the 47% were the ones not owing/paying any income taxes dearest.....



He DID??



Oh wait, you're just lying again.



> it's on tape, you can't twist and turn it to make it in to something else....



But... you can openly lie about it.

{There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what}

Yep, including some mindless sycophants... Know anyone like that, Care?

{All right, there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent upon government, who believe that they are victims, who believe the government has a responsibility to care for them, who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing, to you-name-it -- that that's an entitlement.}

Hard to argue with - factually correct from every aspect. 

{And the government should give it to them. And they will vote for this president no matter what. ...}

People vote their own interests. Those who live on entitlements support the entitlement president, Obama.

{These are people who pay no income tax. ... [M]y job is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."}

Again, impossible to argue with - he is 100% correct.



> it was a gaffe on his part.....



No it wasn't, it was a factual and sensible statement. You demagogues attack in hopes of distracting from Obama's failure in the middle east and the failed economy. The party press hypes this as if it were meaningful in hopes of salvaging their candidate.



> considering that many in that 47% not paying income taxes are/were his supporters and Republicans.



One of the "lying points" from ThinkProgess - not true - but you hope it will help Obama.



> There is a difference between talking about the ones working and earning income of their own and when all said and done on April 15th, do not legally owe any tax, and the so called moochers on welfare with no income to report who don't even file income taxes....



Romney said nothing about "moochers," and you don't grasp the term. The UAW are moochers, The Chicago Teachers Union are moochers - these are those who use political clout to gorge from the public treasury - these are the Obama core.

Welfare recipients have no pull, they don't qualify as moochers. You've never read Rand and don't grasp the terms you bandy about.



> It's amazing to me that he criticized these workers/ and retired seniors, for taking advantage of tax codes to reduce their tax obligation....



He didn't.

It's sad that it *doesn't* amaze me that you spout bullshit from KOS as if it were the actual statement, while entirely ignoring what was said. But you are a soldier in the Obama army, your job is to support your little tin god, not to deal with facts.



> While utilizing every tax break, every loop hole and every tax credit advantage that the gvt had available to him, to reduce his obligation in taxes from 35% down to 13.9 % and told the world that he would have basically been negligent to NOT use these loopholes to reduce his taxes....



Mitt Romney paid more in taxes last year than you and I combined in our entire lives have paid.



> While he disparages the 47% who owe no income taxes due to using all tax credits and breaks that are legally allowed for them...



I'm part of the 53% who pay federal income tax, but I realize that Romney pays far more than I.

But by all mean, agitate for a flat tax. Of course you won't, because there is no ideological underpinning to your words, you don't even grasp that the position you promote, you just recite the script that your party gives you.



> Honestly, that's pretty shocking to me....and extremely 2 FACED of him....



Two faced, huh?

Chuckle..




> so....it's OK if you are one of the wealthiest.... to avoid taxes due by using every legal deduction and loophole available.



Avoid taxes?

He paid millions in taxes.



> and
> 
> NOT OK if you are in the middle to lower incomes, using every tax break and deductions legally available to reduce your tax obligations.



Sigh, more pathetic lies from the drones. No one discouraged the use of legal deductions. Your party bosses are lying.



> Just crazy and obviously a person who feels he and the wealthiest are "special" and due this special treatment, while demeaning and disparaging those who are not wealthy, using tax laws to reduce the taxes they owe....



Class warfare and sour grapes you have in spades, bummer that you are bereft of logic and reason.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Mitt has been playing that tune for six months and is falling further behind



False on both fronts.

First, Romney has been trying to sell himself as a conservative to gain the GOP. He isn't a conservative and has no credentials with the right, despite you demagogues lying and claiming that he is right of Attila the Hun. 

Romney has NOT simply illustrated Obama's 4 years of utter failure - but I suspect he will start.

Look at this faux issue? It is something the DNC press pulled out and fabricated into an "issue," right when Obama is dropping due to his apologies to terrorists and bungling of foreign policy, along with continued record unemployment and a GDP that is technically in recession.

So you of the left are desperate to distract, no matter how contrived and chickenshit it is, such as this faux issue.



> Mitt needs to sell himself. Establish that he is for the working class and not just a wealthy tool



You wish.

Romney needs to remind America of what a disaster the Apologist in Chief is. 

Are you better off today than you were 4 years ago? Since the answer for 90% of Americans is "no," Obama needs to go.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Mitt has been playing that tune for six months and is falling further behind
> ...



If the Obama=FAIL tactic is resulting in Romney falling farther and farther behind....why double down on a tactic that is not working?

Your problem is that most people do not view Obama as having failed and Romney is obviously not convincing them otherwise

Romney needs to sell himself as not a tool of the wealthy...In that, he is FAILING


----------



## depotoo (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > guess what?  Mother Jones David Corn has admitted their release is missing  about 2 minutes worth of discussion direcly after his remarks, before he gets to China.  Why, unless it didn't go along with their agenda?  (which seems to have backfired on them anyway, even without it. )
> ...



see, we don't know what else he added, thus we don't know if it would have been looked upon a little differently by fence sitters or not.  But, seeing as word is out that there is a time gap, something tells me those fence sitters will not allow this alone to color them, if they were to find it slightly objectionable.   See how that can work?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> If the Obama=FAIL tactic is resulting in Romney falling farther and farther behind....why double down on a tactic that is not working?



If the moon is made of green cheese, why is anyone hungry?

Well, good question...



> Your problem is that most people do not view Obama as having failed and Romney is obviously not convincing them otherwise



A simple recounting of the facts will do that. 



> Romney needs to sell himself as not a tool of the wealthy...In that, he is FAILING



Romney needs to remind America that Obama has left our economy in shambles and has transformed a once stable Middle East into a cesspool of vipers through his utter incompetence.

You are desperate to make Romney the issue, because if Obama's record of failure is the issue, Obama loses.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > He said those moochers in the 47% were the ones not owing/paying any income taxes dearest.....
> ...





> "There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no  matter what. All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are  dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who  believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who  believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
> 
> "they will vote for this president no matter what&#8230;These are people who  pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll  never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care  for their lives."


Who are the 47% that will vote for the President no matter what?

-the 47 % are those who are dependent on gvt
-the 47% are those who believe they are victims
-the 47% are those who believe that gvt has the responsibility to care for them
-the 47% are those who believe they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing
-the 47% are those who pay no income taxes
-the 47% are those who take no personal responsibility and care for their lives.

that's the 47% according to romney's own words.

I just don't see how this can be gotten around to mean anything else but what he said the 47% were....

maybe he didn't mean it?  I dunno? 

Maybe he was just pandering and telling those 50k a plate donors what they wanted to hear?  

Maybe he picked that figure of 47% out of the clear blue and not from the charts and graphs that have been distributed and forwarded by republicans time and time again on those who pay no income taxes?

--------------------------------------------------

How does he get that 47% figure that he used?  Is there some chart that shows that 47% of Americans rely and expect gvt assistance or some chart that shows that 47% of Americans don't take personal responsibility for their own lives? Or some chart that shows that 47% of Americans believe they are victims?

PS.  I don't go to any blogs on the left or the right.  I heard the recording on the news....and of course, on this site....*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Mitt was pandering to the biases of his fat cat donor audience. Of course the super rich look at those 47% as a bunch of moochers looking for government handouts. Lazy, victims, wanting the government to take care of them

Mitt played that card and got caught


----------



## kaz (Sep 19, 2012)

Ravi said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > It was a gaffe on his part....he may have meant something else, but he merged the two, to make them one and the same group.
> ...



That doesn't make sense even for a troll like you.  What "entitlement" does he get?

Is this another that all money is the government's so any money they don't tax is an "entitlement" argument?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Who are the 47% that will vote for the President no matter what?
> 
> -the 47 % are those who are dependent on gvt
> -the 47% are those who believe they are victims
> ...



Of course he meant it, and he's right.




> Maybe he was just pandering and telling those 50k a plate donors what they wanted to hear?



He was just speaking the truth.

We just have the Obama campaign demagogueing this in hopes of creating an issue. One of Obama's propaganda outlets, Mother Jones, released old footage right at the moment that Obama was taking heat for his apologies, then other Obama propaganda outlets like MSNBC and CNN jump in with faux outrage.

Contrived bullshit to distract from Obama's record of failure/



> Maybe he picked that figure of 47% out of the clear blue and not from the charts and graphs that have been distributed and forwarded by republicans time and time again on those who pay no income taxes?



Nah, he was just stating the unvarnished truth - and we all know it. Further, despite the efforts of the demagoguery corps, this is helping, not hurting Romney.



> How does he get that 47% figure that he used?  Is there some chart that shows that 47% of Americans rely and expect gvt assistance or some chart that shows that 47% of Americans don't take personal responsibility for their own lives? Or some chart that shows that 47% of Americans believe they are victims?



It's a widely reported figure from the BLS.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Who are the 47% that will vote for the President no matter what?
> ...


but Uncensored, there are ONLY 47% that do not pay income taxes when all said and done.... so ALL of the 47% that he disparages are the 47% who pay no taxes....they are one and the same in his eyes and his statement.

thus the criticism of his statement.....

there is no way that ALL of the 47% that pay no income taxes are just Democrats that will never vote for him, are people who take no responsibility for their own lives, are people who believe they are victims, are people who feel they are entitled to health care, and food etc....

that 47% that owe nothing to the irs, include seniors, that are both Republicans and Democrats or neither.... and include some of the  the wealthiest among us....and include people that receive absolutely no gvt help or assistance in any manner from the government they just legally owe no taxes based on the laws that are written....they are not all victims....they are not all people who feel they are entitled to gvt health care and food and housing etc.....they are not all people who take no personal responsibility for their own lives....

So YOU and Romney are WRONG on defining those who owe no income taxes on april 15th in that manner and are way wrong to think that the 47% who legally owe no taxes are all Obama supporters and not made up of Romney supporters as well.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



You have bevcome dishonest in your debating...in my eyes.

That saddens me.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



here is an article from Huffington Post from 2011 that might answer some of your question - 
Nearly Half Of Americans Live In Households With Government Aid


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> So YOU and Romney are WRONG on defining those who owe no income taxes on april 15th in that manner and are way wrong to think that the 47% who legally owe no taxes are all Obama supporters and not made up of Romney supporters as well.


----------



## Barb (Sep 19, 2012)

the rest of it:

Full Transcript of the Mitt Romney Secret Video | Mother Jones


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Barb said:


> the rest of it:
> 
> Full Transcript of the Mitt Romney Secret Video | Mother Jones



lol....full transcript.....LMAO......

Barb...when asked for the entire film, they claimed 2 minutes were lost.

But please....continue......


----------



## Barb (Sep 19, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > the rest of it:
> ...



Link? 

If so, what does that prove? You already support everything that drops (like stink in church) from his lips. What's the problem with the rest coming out?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


but why?  how can all the 47% who support Obama no matter what, all be people who think they are victims, who feel entitled to healthcare and food etc,  who pay no income taxes, be any different from the 47% who pay no income taxes?  the percentage comes out of 100 percent.

I'm a numbers person...explain it to me by the numbers, that coincide with his statements on who this 47% are.....

see, in my book.....if Mitt says the 47% are those who feel victimized and entitled and take no responsibility for their lives, and PAY NO income TAXES....then there is no other choice by the numbers to believe that the people he spoke about are the 47% reported by bls or the tax policy center that PAY NO income TAXES.  

If there was a chart that showed that 60% pay no income taxes, then his 47% could come out of that 60% leaving 13% that could be others in the "pay no income tax category" that do NOT fit the ones that feel victimized, entitled and have no personal responsibility for their own lives......  but that is not the case....there are only 47% who pay no income taxes so they have to be one and the same of his 47% that he disparaged.  Number wise, there is no way to dance around it....please tell me how this is wrong, with numbers....  I honestly am opened to hearing it.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2012)

Romney + Karl Rove + Rush Limbaugh + Grover Norquist + super rich + $uperPACs = 1%


----------



## Newby (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Could be the 47% that support Obama as indicated in the polls, could be the 47% of Americans that are currently receiving government assistance of some kind.  Why does it really matter tho?  Only so you guys have talking points to make Romney 'look bad' and 'against' any section of the population you can group together and convince to vote against him.  Why are you really arguing about it, what different is it going to make?  None.


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



an honest poster in here would understand and accept his explanation.
As I did when the Obama "guns and religion" excerpt was released. He by no means meant ALL of those that are frustrated.....but he most certainly never said "some"....so sure...dishonest people claimed he meant ALL those that are furstrated are religious gun toting racists....but I accepted it as it was explained...that SOME people turn to religion and guns.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Chris said:


> Romney + Karl Rove + Rush Limbaugh + Grover Norquist + super rich + $uperPACs = 1%



The 1%





When you only name republicans and leave out democrats you sound like a pathetic hack.


----------



## Newby (Sep 19, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You have to even ask yourself what is to gain with arguing about it anyway.  Care is going to vote for Obama, she can use this 'gaffe' all she wants to try to convince others that Romney disparages them and calls them 'victims', so therefore they should vote for Obama.  Go for it.  Those that are smart enough to know what's going on won't be fooled.  The bottom line is that we have to hope that there are more intelligent people out there who know the real deal who will be casting a vote than the ones who are only out to keep their entitlements coming in.  It's quickly getting to the point where it's going to tip and once it does we'll become a totally socialist society.  Then I'd love to hear the excuses and reasons why there are still poor people that need 'help' their entire lives. I wonder who they'll blame it on then?  You can be sure it won't be their policies or idealogies that are to blame.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Barb said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



 what in the fuck did he say that wasn't true?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> When you only name republicans and leave out democrats you sound like a pathetic hack.



Calling Chris a pathetic hack is an insult to pathetic hacks the world wide...


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2012)

Newby said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



The fact that he'd try to classify all Obama voters, if 47% was referencing Obama voters, as all moochers is offensive regardless.

If he was referencing the 47% who do not pay taxes, then he was being a buffoon also, because they're not all just sitting home collecting welfare as he implied.


----------



## Newby (Sep 19, 2012)

depotoo said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Exactly what I was getting at in my earlier post... thanks!


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2012)

_There are 47 percent of the people who will vote for the president no matter what. All right, there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent upon government, who believe that they are victims, who believe the government has a responsibility to take care for them, who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing, to you-name-it. That that's an entitlement. And the government should give it to them. And they will vote for this president no matter what...These are people who pay no income tax. Forty-seven percent of Americans pay no income tax._


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 19, 2012)

Interesting piece.  Anyone else get a feeling that these people would have voted for Romney had not he told them what he really thinks of them?



> ROCK HILL, S.C. - S.C. working poor share anger over Romney's 47% remarks - McClatchy DC Headlines - TheState.com


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Barb said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



link for what?
You are not aware that they admitted they were missing 2 minutes of the audio? They claimed the mic turned off for 2 minutes. Of course it came out when they were boldly asked by Romney to produce the entire audio with no cuts in it.

You need a link for it? You mean the news you watch neglected to mention that?

Wow.


----------



## Chris (Sep 19, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > Romney + Karl Rove + Rush Limbaugh + Grover Norquist + super rich + $uperPACs = 1%
> ...





Last time I checked it was the Republicans that wanted to reduce taxes for the rich(capital gains) to ZERO.

Romney is the 1%.

Obama is the 99%.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Chris said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


You really are stupid, so stupid it's hard to put it into words.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 19, 2012)

> link for what?
> You are not aware that they admitted they were missing 2 minutes of the audio? They claimed the mic turned off for 2 minutes. Of course it came out when they were boldly asked by Romney to produce the entire audio with no cuts in it.
> 
> You need a link for it? You mean the news you watch neglected to mention that?
> ...



You really want to listen to two more minutes of Romney putting his foot in his mouth?  I think we heard all we needed to hear.  What could he have possible said to justify his previous words?


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Chris said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...


Child...listen up...

A guy earning 18 bucks an hour on the assembly line has a pension...and when the time comes to cash it in, he will be have to pay capital gains taxes.

Lowering capital gains taxes is not just for the rich. It is a good thing for ALL those with any type of pension or investment.

And guess what....

Raising them...as Obama wants...will have a negative affect on the 99% as well.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > link for what?
> > You are not aware that they admitted they were missing 2 minutes of the audio? They claimed the mic turned off for 2 minutes. Of course it came out when they were boldly asked by Romney to produce the entire audio with no cuts in it.
> >
> > You need a link for it? You mean the news you watch neglected to mention that?
> ...



First pull your foot out of your mouth, Romney was right


----------



## Jarhead (Sep 19, 2012)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > link for what?
> > You are not aware that they admitted they were missing 2 minutes of the audio? They claimed the mic turned off for 2 minutes. Of course it came out when they were boldly asked by Romney to produce the entire audio with no cuts in it.
> >
> > You need a link for it? You mean the news you watch neglected to mention that?
> ...



I dont know...but according to the left, there was plenty left out to justify Reverend Wright saying the things he said.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> First pull your foot out of your mouth, Romney was right



He has to pull his head out of his ass in order to get his foot out of his mouth, so no chance of that....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Jarhead said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Chris doesn't want to hear that he wants to fluff the obama shit.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 19, 2012)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > link for what?
> > You are not aware that they admitted they were missing 2 minutes of the audio? They claimed the mic turned off for 2 minutes. Of course it came out when they were boldly asked by Romney to produce the entire audio with no cuts in it.
> >
> > You need a link for it? You mean the news you watch neglected to mention that?
> ...



He doesn't have to justify them, he told you the cold hard truth, the takers will soon outnumber the givers. deal with it.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 19, 2012)

> First pull your foot out of your mouth, Romney was right



Yeah, we'll let the working poor lumped into that bogus 47% (they do pay taxes - and a higher percent than Mitt) decide what's "right" come November.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > First pull your foot out of your mouth, Romney was right
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we'll let the working poor lumped into that bogus 47% (they do pay taxes - and a higher percent than Mitt) decide what's "right" come November.



You mean the working poor that are just looking for a government handout or the working poor who won't take personal responsibility and care for their lives.?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2012)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > First pull your foot out of your mouth, Romney was right
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we'll let the working poor lumped into that bogus 47% (they do pay taxes - and a higher percent than Mitt) decide what's "right" come November.



Let me get this straight.......Mitt says the 47% that don't pay income taxes won't be persuaded by promises of lower income taxes. 

And this is wrong? This is evil? This is just as bad as saying you didn't do shit to run your business because the government helped you. You couldn't do it without the Nanny State? This is that wrong?

If he's wrong then I'm George Soros. 

This is as stupid at the 211 story. Not to mention the fact that it was discovered that 2 mins of the tape was missing. Probably the part where it makes him sound intelligent and positive about getting the 47%ers to vote for him. That conveniently turned up missing.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> > > First pull your foot out of your mouth, Romney was right
> ...



Mitt was perfectly right to say that 47% probably wouldn't vote for him

But he went batshit crazy when he went on......_ All right -- there are 47 percent who are with him, who are dependent on government, who believe that, that they are victims, who believe that government has the responsibility to care for them. Who believe that they are entitled to health care, to food, to housing."
Romney continues by saying:
"they will vote for this president no matter whatThese are people who pay no income tax. My job is is not to worry about those people. I'll never convince them they should take personal responsibility and care for their lives."

_


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Let me get this straight.......Mitt says the 47% that don't pay income taxes won't be persuaded by promises of lower income taxes.
> 
> And this is wrong? This is evil? This is just as bad as saying you didn't do shit to run your business because the government helped you. You couldn't do it without the Nanny State? This is that wrong?
> 
> ...



You don't understand.

The Middle East that Obama has been pointing to as his great success erupted into violence last week, with a U.S. Ambassador murdered, THEN Obama apologized to the terrorists who murdered him.

The left HAS to create a faux issue to distract from the disaster that is Obama...


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 19, 2012)

> Let me get this straight.......Mitt says the 47% that don't pay income taxes won't be persuaded by promises of lower income taxes.



He also called people who work 2, sometimes 3 jobs (and are not on welfare) just to survive and feed their families "victims" who feel "entitled" and that they will "never be responsible for their lives".  He also said this about retirees on SS that have worked 40, 50, 60 years.  He said this despite the fact that 2/3 of these "losers" have jobs.  These people are paying SS and Medicare taxes as well as state, local, property and sales taxes.  Does Mittens pay SS and Medicare taxes?  No?  FUCK HIM!  I'm sure he'll be first in line to sign up for SS as soon as he's eligible too, the douchebag.  These people pay a higher percentage of their meager income in taxes than Romney does.  What he said is disgusting and proves exactly what kind of human being he is.

He also left off the 4,000 mooches in the 1% that pay no taxes.  I guess they aren't included because they have enough money to game the system that has already been rigged in their favor.  

Priceless.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Peepers said:
> ...



Well, Obama has been telling them he's got them covered. 

The dirty little secret is he can't afford to.......but he won't mention this till after they vote him back in. Then it will be too late. 

Romney was discussing differents ways to appeal to these voters but that part conveniently was edited out. As usual.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > First pull your foot out of your mouth, Romney was right
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we'll let the working poor lumped into that bogus 47% (they do pay taxes - and a higher percent than Mitt) decide what's "right" come November.



The obama failed economy will call that shot.
If bush had this economy in 2004 he would not have been re-elected, we don't reward failure with 4 more years.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 19, 2012)

I see the right is still struggling to get their shit together after this debacle.

It's too late guys, Romney is done for.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 19, 2012)

> The obama failed economy will call that shot.
> If bush had this economy in 2004 he would not have been re-elected, we don't reward failure with 4 more years.



Bush's policies are the main reason we HAVE this economy (oh, I forget, he never existed).  Remember what 2008 was like?  Remember losing 2.3 million jobs to China from 2000 to 2003 alone?  We've come a long way since the collapse.  Keep on lying to yourself, though.


----------



## gipper (Sep 19, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> I see the right is still struggling to get their shit together after this debacle.
> 
> It's too late guys, Romney is done for.



Could be, but it does not matter.  Whoever wins in November will still take us over the cliff into a socialist shit hole of debt and serfdom.  Then the elitists will control everything and you silly liberals MIGHT realize you have been duped again.

How many times must a liberal get duped before he/she/it realizes it?  

Answer: No one knows since it has never happened before.


----------



## GoneBezerk (Sep 19, 2012)

Romney will be able to speak to this video during the debates and he will explain why liberals are idiots and liars.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

GoneBezerk said:


> Romney will be able to speak to this video during the debates and he will explain why liberals are idiots and liars.



I'm sure he will have to address the 47% video several times during the debates

Should be fun


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> I see the right is still struggling to get their shit together after this debacle.
> 
> It's too late guys, Romney is done for.



You've been saying that from Day 1. 

Then Obama does something stupid and Romney comes back. 

The trick to all of this is put every single thing Romney does in a negative light while making every stupid thing Obama does seem unimportant or not worth thinking about. He can't do anything wrong because it doesn't matter compared to Romney's taxes or his imagined snobbishness. 

Romney is a smart guy who worked hard to be successful all of his life and Obama is a lazy lying bastard (according to Obama himself) who would rather screw off than do his job. But the people love that lazy, no good bastard more than the hard working over achiever. 

Am I tracking?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Romney will be able to speak to this video during the debates and he will explain why liberals are idiots and liars.
> ...



I don't think it will be for you because he'll be able to explain himself rather than let the press warp what he meant into the negative nonsense they've made it out to be. 

Obama will lie and the mod will help him to lie and attempt to prevent Mitt from exposing his lies.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 19, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > I see the right is still struggling to get their shit together after this debacle.
> ...



And I've been right all along.


> Then Obama does something stupid and Romney comes back.



Romney has been behind the whole race.



> The trick to all of this is put every single thing Romney does in a negative light while making every stupid thing Obama does seem unimportant or not worth thinking about. He can't do anything wrong because it doesn't matter compared to Romney's taxes or his imagined snobbishness.



How observant of you.  It's almost like it's a campaign for political office or something.



> Romney is a smart guy who worked hard to be successful all of his life and Obama is a lazy lying bastard (according to Obama himself) who would rather screw off than do his job. But the people love that lazy, no good bastard more than the hard working over achiever.



Romney is a failure of a candidate and will lose to the so-called "lazy lying bastard (according to Obama himself) who would rather screw off than do his job"



> Am I tracking?



If the conclusion is ultimately "Obama wins, Romney loses" then you at least have some notion of what is unfolding this election.  If not, you are hopelessly lost.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I'm sure he will have to address the 47% video several times during the debates
> 
> Should be fun



Think Obammy will have to explain apologizing to terrorists, 1.6% GDP, 8.1% unemployment and $16 trillion in debt?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> I see the right is still struggling to get their shit together after this debacle.
> 
> It's too late guys, Romney is done for.



If the wind blows it's a debacle according to the left. Anything to divert from a failed obama economy


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure he will have to address the 47% video several times during the debates
> ...



obama should also address the family of the assassinated American citizen he ordered killed without due process.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



And when Obama loses he'll say "I just didn't communicate (lie) my ideas well enough. And you'll check yourself in for detox and suicide counciling. 

Romney has led several times during this race. You just never want to acknowledge it.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 19, 2012)

> Romney will be able to speak to this video during the debates and he will explain why liberals are idiots and liars.



Like Clint speaking to his empty chair?  That's... interesting.


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 19, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> And when Obama loses he'll say "I just didn't communicate (lie) my ideas well enough. And you'll check yourself in for detox and suicide counciling.



Obama isn't going to lose.  You really seem to be missing the boat here.



> Romney has led several times during this race. You just never want to acknowledge it.



No, he hasn't but I suppose it's all part of your delusion.  I almost feel bad for you.  Almost.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > Romney will be able to speak to this video during the debates and he will explain why liberals are idiots and liars.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Clint speaking to his empty chair?  That's... interesting.



The chair has more substance that obama does.


----------



## Listening (Sep 19, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > And when Obama loses he'll say "I just didn't communicate (lie) my ideas well enough. And you'll check yourself in for detox and suicide counciling.
> ...



Gallup has him one point behind.

The Real Clear average continues to tighten.

Obama isn't going to lose ????


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 19, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > And when Obama loses he'll say "I just didn't communicate (lie) my ideas well enough. And you'll check yourself in for detox and suicide counciling.
> ...



Reward 4 years of failure with four more years? Don't think that will happen shitderpsalot.


----------



## Listening (Sep 19, 2012)

Care4all said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



That's not a response that relates to my post.  Want to try again.  Unless I didn't get the memo that said that the south is the only place that has seniors.


----------



## Listening (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> GoneBezerk said:
> 
> 
> > Romney will be able to speak to this video during the debates and he will explain why liberals are idiots and liars.
> ...



I am looking forward to it.  One of these days someone is going to have to point out that the Emperor Has No Clothes.  

It's always painful....but it's time.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 19, 2012)

> Romney will be able to speak to this video during the debates and he will explain why liberals are idiots and liars.
> Like Clint speaking to his empty chair? That's... interesting.





> The chair has more substance that obama does.



No. really.  I cherish the thought of Mittens speaking to this video - explaining to it why liberals are... what did you say?  Oh yeah, "idiots and liars".  That's comic gold right there.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2012)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > Romney will be able to speak to this video during the debates and he will explain why liberals are idiots and liars.
> > Like Clint speaking to his empty chair? That's... interesting.
> 
> 
> ...



What's funny is factcheckers can't argue with what he said. 

That's the funny part.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 19, 2012)

The 47% "outrage" is not losing it for Mitt. It doesn't help, but it's just one more brick in the wall. Obama's lead has been pretty darn consistent - after both got their post-convention bounces - we're right back where we started in the national average. In the state polls (the ones that REALLY matter) Romney is losing ground. Maybe that's just because they are lagging behind a bit and still reflecting some Obama convention bounce - but Mitt sure doesn't look to be making up ground and foot in mouth disease isn't helping him any.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 19, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> > > Romney will be able to speak to this video during the debates and he will explain why liberals are idiots and liars.
> ...



The only "fact" he trotted out was incorrec t. 46% don't pay taxes. The rest is opinion and not a matter of fact.


----------



## Political Junky (Sep 19, 2012)

The Willard of Oz. The curtain has been pulled back.


----------



## Rinata (Sep 19, 2012)

According to the Tax Policy Center, about half of those who owe no federal income tax are people whose incomes are so low that when standard income tax provisions   personal exemptions for taxpayers and dependents and the standard deduction  are factored in, that simply leaves no income to be taxed. Those are people who earned less than about $27,000.

But that doesnt mean those folks paid no taxes at all. Many of them paid payroll taxes, those taxes taken out of a paycheck by an employer to fund programs such as Social Security and Medicare. They also pay federal excise taxes, such as those on gasoline, and they may also pay state and local income taxes or property taxes.

So thats half of Romneys 46.4 percenters. The rest pay no federal income tax due to tax benefits and credits. Heres the rest of the breakdown:
&#9726;22 percent receive senior tax benefits  the extra standard deduction for seniors, the exclusion of a portion of Social Security benefits, and the credit for seniors. Most of them are older people on Social Security whose adjusted gross income is less than $25,000.
&#9726;15.2 percent receive tax credits for children and the working poor. That includes the child tax credit and the earned income tax credit. The child tax credit was enacted under Democratic President Bill Clinton, but it doubled under Republican President George W. Bush. The earned income tax credit was enacted under Republican President Gerald Ford, and was expanded under presidents of both parties. Republican President Ronald Reagan once praised it as one of the best antipoverty programs this countrys ever seen. As a result of various tax expenditures, about two thirds of households with children making between $40,000 and $50,000 owed no federal income taxes.
&#9726;The rest ended up owing no federal income tax due to various tax expenditures such as education credits, itemized deductions or reduced rates on capital gains and dividends. Most of this group are in the middle to upper income brackets. In fact, the TPC estimates there are about 7,000 families and individuals who earn $1 million a year or more and still pay no federal income tax.

So when Romney says all of those in the 46 percent are dependent on government, thats not accurate. Of the estimated 76 million who paid no federal income tax in 2011, 61 percent earned anywhere between $10,000 and $50,000.

FactCheck.org : Dependency and Romney&#8217;s 47 Percenters

Does Mitt Romney EVER know what he's talking about???


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 19, 2012)

omg, a payroll tax


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 19, 2012)

Listening said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Meanwhile, RCP just upped Obama's current electoral count to 247.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 19, 2012)

WELL WELL, say it aint so...the dirty of the left and the LAMESTREAM Media again people

links in article at site

SNIP:
Selective Edit? Mother Jones Admits Romney Tape Missing 'One to Two Minutes'

by Joel B. Pollak19 Sep 2012, 12:04 AM PDT1083post a comment 

Mother Jones, the left-wing magazine that released a controversial video of Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney's remarks to a fundraiser in May, now admits that it has no full tape of what Romney said, and that its video is missing "one to two minutes" at the most important moment.

The Legal Insurrection blog's William Jacobson and The Blaze both raised questions on Tuesday about whether Mother Jones had, as promised, revealed the full video, given an apparent jump cut in the critical section of Romney's remarks. 

"Something is missing.  Romneys 47% answer was cut off before completed, and is not picked up on the Part 2 audio video," Jacobson noted.

Late Tuesday evening, Jacobson obtained the following comment from David Corn of Mother Jones:


According to the source, the recording device inadvertently turned off. The source noticed this quickly and turned it back one [sic]. The source estimates that one to two minutes, maybe less, of recording was missed.

Corn was forced to update his original post, which promised the "full" video, to reflect the fact that a key portion of the video is, in fact, missing. 

There is no way to know, without the missing footage, exactly what Romney said. On Monday evening, Romney called for a complete video of his remarks to be released.

ALL OF IT HERE
Selective Edit? Mother Jones Admits Romney Tape Missing 'One to Two Minutes'


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2012)

nodoginnafight said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Peepers said:
> ...



He was within the margin of error.....and Romney was giving his opinion which last time I checked wasn't against the law. It's up to the voters to decide if they want to agree with him or not.

One thing for sure......Obama doesn't care about everyone and never has. There is too much proof out there that he shows favorites. 

The CBO has just released a report that Obamacare will raise taxes on the Middle-class. 6 million will pay taxes instead of getting any benefit from the program. This is part of Obama's redistribution policies. Policies he no longer can deny. 

Strange how eventually the truth always comes out against Obama. First his reckless foreign policy last week and now his dishonest domestic policies this week.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2012/sep/19/cbo-raises-estimate-those-hit-obama-health-care-ta/


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 19, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> > > Romney will be able to speak to this video during the debates and he will explain why liberals are idiots and liars.
> ...



Funny how an old man yelling at a chair is viewed as more interesting than Romney was.  Romney is toast.


----------



## oreo (Sep 19, 2012)

Article 15 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > And when Obama loses he'll say "I just didn't communicate (lie) my ideas well enough. And you'll check yourself in for detox and suicide counciling.
> ...




*If you look at  OBAMA'S horrible record--he is going to lose.*

August 2012 jobs report--Employment in this country hits a *30 year low.*
August jobs report: hiring down, unemployment falls - Sep. 7, 2012

Medium household incomes have dropped $4000.00 since Obama took office.
Household income is below recession levels, report says - The Washington Post

1 in 6 families now living beneath the poverty level.
Almost 1 in 6 Americans living below poverty line - Americas - World - The Independent

16 trillion in red ink--with another 5 trillion to be added to this tab just for the interest over the next decade.
National debt: Washington's $5 trillion interest bill - Mar. 5, 2012

Based on all of the above the University of Colorado in their study has already called this race for Mitt Romney--and they have been right since 1980.
CU-Boulder study predicts win for Mitt Romney in general election - Boulder Daily Camera






"When you don't have a record to run on, you need to paint your opponent as someone people should run from"--Barack Obama


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 19, 2012)

I'd rather have a less interesting President, than one who's only job it seems was traveling around the country trying to sell his bullshit to his subjects (his cult members and the kiddies)


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 19, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



So janitors and those people he raved about, working minimum wage jobs at Staples and Sports Authority, are no longer Americans that he cares about.  What a pig.


----------



## oreo (Sep 19, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Peepers said:
> ...



Funny how Bill Clinton was a lot more interesting than Barack Obama was---







Then Clinton praises Romney:



> President Bill Clinton veered sharply off message Thursday, telling CNN that Mitt Romney's business record at Bain Capital was "sterling."
> 
> "I don't think that we ought to get into the position where we say 'This is bad work. This is good work,'" Clinton said. *"The man who has been governor and had a sterling business career crosses the qualification threshold."*
> 
> Clinton also went on to say that Romney's time at Bain Capital represented a "good business career."


Bill Clinton: Mitt Romney's business record 'sterling' - POLITICO.com

*"Barack Obama is the greatest HOAX ever perpetrated on the American population"*--Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 19, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> I'd rather have a less interesting President, than one who's only job it seems was traveling around the country trying to sell his bullshit to his subjects (his cult members and the kiddies)



You're a clown.


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 19, 2012)

oreo said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



That's your fucking excuse?  Wow, that is about the lamest argument I've heard in awhile.  Mitt is in the big leagues now.  He stated that he doesn't give a shit about people who need some help.  He spent his career in business killing good paying union jobs, creating McJobs, asking for credit for it, and turning around and saying screw these Americans.

The pig is sinking fast, and you're too stupid to understand why.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 19, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have a less interesting President, than one who's only job it seems was traveling around the country trying to sell his bullshit to his subjects (his cult members and the kiddies)
> ...



better a clown than a loser like you


----------



## oreo (Sep 19, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have a less interesting President, than one who's only job it seems was traveling around the country trying to sell his bullshit to his subjects (his cult members and the kiddies)
> ...




Now--now--it's CRITICAL that we have a President who can SING!  Romney has a horrible singing voice so he can't be President.  What would the "world" think of us if we elected a President who can't sing?


----------



## Conservadude (Sep 19, 2012)

The tape was edited. No freakin' suprise.. And I *still* agree with what he said.


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2012)

Let's keep talking about something trivial as long as it's keeps the eye off the ball with the REAL news that's actually going on in the Middle East.


Let's switch it....Let's say Obama said what Mitt said, and George Bush was president and all the turmoil going on in the middle east.  What would the highlights of the MSM be?  Yeah....I think you are now feeling reality.


So now that we all had a reality check....carry on.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 19, 2012)

Conservadude said:


> The tape was edited. No freakin' suprise.. And I *still* agree with what he said.



yep...and many people agree with it...this will backfire just like every other low gutter crap they have tried...


----------



## Valerie (Sep 19, 2012)

Meister said:


> Let's keep talking about something trivial as long as it's keeps the eye off the ball with the REAL news that's actually going on in the Middle East.
> 
> 
> Let's switch it....Let's say Obama said what Mitt said, and George Bush was president and all the turmoil going on in the middle east.  What would the highlights of the MSM be?  Yeah....I think you are now feeling reality.
> ...






You kinda sounded like Clint Eastwood right there.


----------



## oreo (Sep 19, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Tuck said:
> ...



Well no Romney did NOT say that--what he said is that 47% of the working population pay no federal income tax--and he's RIGHT.  And LOSERS who are continually trying to defraud the American taxpayers via a monthly government check are not going to vote for him no matter what--which is also TRUE.






47% of households owe no tax - and their ranks are growing - Sep. 30, 2009





"When you don't have a record to run on, you need to paint your opponent as someone people should run from"--Barack Obama


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

Listening said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



Yes indeed

Romney will be presented as the empty suit he is


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GoneBezerk said:
> ...



Making excuses already?

Romney couldn't handle Santorums attacks......Obama will bury him


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 19, 2012)

Romney's Video-Debunking Claim Is...Debunked


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Excuse me........but what happened to Santorum????

Huh????

Can you see how well those kinds of attacks work????



I guess not. Obama won't be able to get away with it because it will blow away his nice-guy image.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 19, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Let's keep talking about something trivial as long as it's keeps the eye off the ball with the REAL news that's actually going on in the Middle East.
> ...


In reality, the backlash from the Muslim world was much more horrific back when the Danish cartoons were released if you accept that the killing of our ambassador was done at an opportunistic time. Even if you don't.

I read that something like 100 people were killed then. Sounds to me as if the fucktards are losing.

And that's a good thing, though Republicans are doing their best to spin it otherwise.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> WELL WELL, say it aint so...the dirty of the left and the LAMESTREAM Media again people
> 
> links in article at site
> 
> ...



So you realy think there are one or two minutes we don't see that erases what we do? 

"Naw... just kidding... I love poor people!"


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Romneys awkward debating style couldn't handle the likes of Bachmann or Santorum

Not in Obamas league

But you can always blame the moderators


----------



## LilOlLady (Sep 19, 2012)

IHBF said:


> It does nothing to change my vote.
> 
> 
> Anybody but Obama.



People like you would vote for Romney no matter what.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 19, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> IHBF said:
> 
> 
> > It does nothing to change my vote.
> ...


and the same can be said for you people when it comes to Obama..
ABO folks, vote


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2012)

Meister said:


> Let's keep talking about something trivial as long as it's keeps the eye off the ball with the REAL news that's actually going on in the Middle East.
> 
> Let's switch it....Let's say Obama said what Mitt said, and George Bush was president and all the turmoil going on in the middle east.  What would the highlights of the MSM be?  Yeah....I think you are now feeling reality.
> 
> So now that we all had a reality check....carry on.



Blaming the refs?   

I guess I can't get worked up about what is going on in the Middle East that much.  They're angry with America.  They've been angry with America as long as I can remember. 

But this clip tells us some interesting things about Romney. 

1) Deep down, he knows Supply Side/Trickled Down is bullshit. 

2) He says stuff to his rich buddies he never says openly to the rest of us.  If this was a such a winning message, why has this NOT been his message all along?  

3) He has a pretty open contempt for Hispanics, the working poor, and people who depend on government. 

4) His understanding of world affairs (Palestinians and Dirty Bombs) shows a guy who really isn't ready to be given the keys to the nukes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 19, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



First, Santorum didn't really attack Romney on a personal level, but Romney certainl attacked him.  Santorum avoided the piling on over Bain that Perry and Gingrich did.  

Secondly, the reason why Santorum didn't get the nomination was because all you guys told yourselves he and everyone else who wasn't Mittens was "unelectable".  So you all got behind Romney with the enthusiasm of the Groom at a shotgun wedding.  

Whose "unelectable" now, guy?


----------



## Care4all (Sep 19, 2012)

Newby said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


seriously Newby?  Did you read the article?  They are including seniors who are receiving medicare, for goodness sakes....

SO, now medicare is considered welfare, or mooching, or lacking in personal responsibility etc etc etc etc etc etc ......

so, if my mom lived with me, then my family is considered one of those family's or households that relies on government assistance?

SEE the dishonesty in all of this?  The trying to make 50% of Americans feel like they are the scum of the Earth, being a part of a family ''that receives gvt assistance'', (OH MY GOD how evil of them!) just because their elderly mom lives with them and receives Medicare when they had to work for a living in order to even qualify for it...

and include medicare just so people can quote 47% receive yadahyadahyadaha assistance from the gvt garbage....it's disturbing to see this deceiving crap.

And yes, OF COURSE gvt assistance has gone up due to the employment crisis we are in....it's only logical that these numbers would go up during these times....do I like it...no....do I think it is necessary, yes.

And maybe there are people earning good money but still getting assistance that we could reduce, but by FAR most additional people receiving this assistance, the extra 100 bucks a month in food stamps or whatever, are people who can use it....

AND if Romney had not SAID that the 47% were those not paying any income tax....MAYBE none of this would be arguable and it's only the people in this linked article that he was talking about...but i suppose that still leaves the problem of him labeling seniors on medicare as the moochers, entitled demanding, and lacking in personal responsibility for their lives.


----------



## oreo (Sep 20, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You mean like our constant campaigner "community organizer"--whatever that is--President?

You're not really trying to compare the experience and achievement of Mitt Romney to our community organizer--are you?

Here's your comparison between Obama and Romney.

Obama's  horrible August 2012 job report.  Employment in this country hits a *30 year LOW.*
August jobs report: hiring down, unemployment falls - Sep. 7, 2012

Romney--went into Mass. at 5.7% unemployment and left with 4.3% unemployment considered full employment by many economists in this nation.
Governorship of Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Under Obama we have lost our Triple A bond rating--just last week again we were downgraded to Double A (Minus).   We are 16 trillion in red ink with another 5 trillion to be added to this debt just in interest over the next decade.
National debt: Washington's $5 trillion interest bill - Mar. 5, 2012
US Credit Rating Cut by Egan-Jones ... Again - US* Business News - CNBC

Compared to Romney going into office with 1.5 billion dollar deficit and leaving with the state with a 2 billion dollar surplus.
Governorship of Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Romney called in to save the Utah Winter Olympic games from disaster--donates 1 million to it--then gives his 3 year salary as CEO of the games--1.4 million to charity.* *"According to liberals--This is supposedly a man that doesn't care about poor people?"*
Mitt Romney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*UNDER OBAMA:*
There are 23 million Americans either unemployed or underemployed in this country.
46 million Americans are on food stamps.  Medium household incomes have dropped over $4000.00 since Obama took office.  1 in 6 families are now living beneath the poverty level.
We are 16 trillion in red ink with the younger generation is expected to pay $224,000 just in interest on this debt.  Consumer Confidence is in the tank.
Welcome to Forbes
SNAP/Food Stamp Participation « Food Research & Action Center
Almost 1 in 6 Americans living below poverty line - Americas - World - The Independent
Consumer confidence - Aug. 28, 2012

_Now exactly "who is the EMPTY SUIT"?_







*"Barack Obama is the greatest HOAX ever perpetrated on the American population"-*-Clint Eastwood


----------



## Barb (Sep 20, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Let's keep talking about something trivial as long as it's keeps the eye off the ball with the REAL news that's actually going on in the Middle East.
> ...



*Until he thinks he needs canned tanning to "appeal" to them* 

Mitt Romney with with Neil Cavuto yesterday,and Univision today:  






minstrels are back?


----------



## Chris (Sep 20, 2012)

The bitterness with which this spoiled plutocrat speaks about average Americans is astonishing.

All this from a man that pays a tiny 13% on his taxes.

Most ordinary Americans pay more than that.


----------



## Barb (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Barb (Sep 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuSfi__MNT4&feature=player_embedded]A message - YouTube[/ame]

from The people you are after are the people you depend on, we cook your meals  &lsaquo; I Acknowledge Class Warfare Exists 



> These people depend on the working class and there is something very frightening to be a billionaire with staff who you dont think you can trust.  Were not their monkeys.  We mow their lawns, cook their food, watch their kids
> 
> There used to be a social contract; that contract has evaporated as if it were written with invisible ink.  So  the deals off  today it is a leaked video tape of Romney  tomorrow  who knows what will show up for the next guy.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreatDay (Sep 20, 2012)

They really have been saying this for a long time, every time they talk about "broadening the base" and "lowing the rates", what did you think they meant?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 20, 2012)

Barb said:


> A message - YouTube
> 
> from &#8220;The people you are after are the people you depend on, we cook your meals &#8230;&#8221; &lsaquo; I Acknowledge Class Warfare Exists
> 
> ...



gawd are you liberals always so DRAMTIC...here's this
this just proves his point, some believe they are poor victims


----------



## Barb (Sep 20, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > A message - YouTube
> ...



That guy in the video wasn't talking as a victim, he was explaining the foolishness of the true entitlement society in underestimating those who DO know how to tie their own shoes.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 20, 2012)

oreo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



you got something against Obama working for the Catholic Church???





> Two years after graduating, Obama was hired in Chicago as director of the Developing Communities Project (DCP), a church-based community organization originally comprising eight Catholic parishes in Roseland, West Pullman, and Riverdale on Chicago's South Side. He worked there as a community organizer from June 1985 to May 1988.[31][32] He helped set up a job training program, a college preparatory tutoring program...


Barack Obama - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## logical4u (Sep 20, 2012)

Someone wrote a book....

I was born in one country, raised in another.


My father was born in another country.


I was not his only child.


He fathered several children with numerous women.


I became very close to my mother, as my father showed no interest in me.


My mother died at an early age from cancer.


Although my father deserted me and my mother raised me, I later wrote a book idolizing my father, not my mother.


Later in life, questions arose over my real name.


My birth records were sketchy.


No one was able to produce a legitimate, reliable birth certificate.


I grew up practicing one faith but converted to Christianity, as it was widely accepted in my new country, but I practiced non-traditional beliefs and didn't follow Christianity, except in the public eye under scrutiny.


I worked and lived among lower-class people as a young adult, disguising myself as someone who really cared about them.


That was before I decided it was time to get serious about my life and embarked on a new career.


I wrote a book about my struggles growing up.


It was clear to those who read my memoirs, that I had difficulties accepting that my father abandoned me as a child.


I became active in local politics in my 30s. Then, with help behind the scenes, I literally burst onto the scene as a candidate for national office in my 40s


They said I had a golden tongue and could talk anyone into anything


I had a virtually non-existent resume, little work history and no experience in leading a single organization.


Yet I was a powerful speaker, and citizens were drawn to me as though I were a magnet and they were small roofing tacks.


I drew incredibly large crowds during my public appearances.


This bolstered my ego.


At first, my political campaign focused on my country's foreign policy...


I was very critical of my country in the last war and seized every opportunity to bash my country.


But what launched my rise to national prominence were my views on the country's economy.


I pretended to have a really good plan on how we could do better, and every poor person would be fed and housed for free.


I knew which group was responsible for getting us into this mess.


It was the free market, banks and corporations.


I decided to start making citizens hate them; and, if they became envious of others who did well, the plan was clinched tight.


I called mine "A People's Campaign.&#8221;


That sounded good to all people.


I was the surprise candidate because I emerged from outside the traditional path of politics and was able to gain widespread popular support.


I knew that if I merely offered the people 'hope', together we could change our country and the world.


So, I started to make my speeches sound like they were on behalf of the downtrodden, poor, ignorant to include "persecuted minorities."


My true views were not widely known, and I kept them unknown until after I became my nation's leader.


I had to carefully guard reality, as anybody could have easily found out what I really believed if they had simply read my writings and examined those people I associated with. I'm glad they didn't.


Then I became the most powerful man in the world.


And then the world learned the truth.


Who am I?
Answer:
ADOLPH HITLER.


If you were thinking of SOMEONE ELSE , you should be scared ... Very scared!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2012)

oreo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



You are actually trying to compare the qualifications of a failed Governor from Massachusetts to a four year Senator and President of the United States?

Romney is not nearly as qualified as Biden....he is not in the Presidents league


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Care4all (Sep 20, 2012)

logical4u said:


> Someone wrote a book....
> 
> I was born in one country, raised in another.
> 
> ...


You are a lying sack of poop....


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


>



Exactly.


----------



## Shelzin (Sep 21, 2012)

Barb said:


>


*laughs*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 21, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


>



If Romney would simply admit to the truth hed at least manifest some dignity  hed still lose the election, but hed have some self-respect.


----------



## editec (Sep 21, 2012)

Romney was pandering to his natural base, HATERS OF AMERICA,  _and got caught in the act._


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2012)

Good grief, time to put your extremist ass on ignore, freak.


----------



## Barb (Sep 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > WELL WELL, say it aint so...the dirty of the left and the LAMESTREAM Media again people
> ...



and in any case:

Romney's Video-Debunking Claim Is

Romney's Video-Debunking Claim IsDebunked

By David Corn| Wed Sep. 19, 2012 4:00 PM PDT



> The Romney campaign was clearly implying the whole video was rubbish. But there's a slight problem. Politico's Dylan Byers, the source for the debunking charge, quickly noted that he had done no such thing. He wrote:
> 
> there is nothing in my report that "debunks" the video.





> Here's more from Byers:
> 
> More mysterious still, is why the Romney campaign wants to debunk a video containing remarks that the candidate doubled-down on in a follow-up press conference.





> Slate's Dave Weigel has weighed in as well:
> 
> By calling the whole tape "debunked" and "selectively edited," the campaign's hewing closer to the Breitbart.com argument -- the real story is liberal media-Obama collusion. And the result is a sort of paradox, in which Romney stands by what he said in a video that you can't trust.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2012)

Barb said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



What Romney said was true, I will add
Romney could say just about anything at this time and the left will bitch about it, WHILE obama economic and foreign policy failure erode this country.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



42 straight months of 8% or higher unemployment
RECORD number of 64.7 million Americans on food stamps
Americas credit rating down graded not once but twice.
Gave aid to America's enemy in Libya
had an ambassador killed by the people he gave aid to in Libya
Wasted billions of dollars on the stimulus
GM built plants and sent jobs outside the U.S.
Gas cost more now than when he first became president.
Reinstated off shore drilling ban.
Killed the keystone pipeline (reported by the request of Nebraska Governor) 
Afghan troops killing American troops on the rise.


----------



## Barb (Sep 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Romney could take his pants down at the annual Eater egg hunt and shit in the rose garden in front of a full press and all the kids, and you'd all, including FOX, would say how nice it was for him to teach the children the importance of fertilizing the bushes.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2012)

Barb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Barb said:
> ...



Not all of us.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 21, 2012)

> Let me make this absolutely clear: I have the utmost respect for all of the filth-encrusted, lesion-covered degenerates of this nation, Romney said. In the coming weeks, I look forward to meeting real Americans in their squalid, roach-infested hellholes in every corner of this country. I promise to stand up for every one of you, even the 47 percent of you huddled together for warmth, fighting your own family members for moldy crusts of bread as you wallow in your own excrement."



Romney Apologizes To Nation's 150 Million 'Starving, Filthy Beggars' | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> > &#8220;Let me make this absolutely clear: I have the utmost respect for all of the filth-encrusted, lesion-covered degenerates of this nation,&#8221; Romney said. &#8220;In the coming weeks, I look forward to meeting real Americans in their squalid, roach-infested hellholes in every corner of this country. I promise to stand up for every one of you, even the 47 percent of you huddled together for warmth, fighting your own family members for moldy crusts of bread as you wallow in your own excrement."
> 
> 
> 
> Romney Apologizes To Nation's 150 Million 'Starving, Filthy Beggars' | The Onion - America's Finest News Source



he had nothing to apologize for. But at least he's not apologizing for some evil America did in his mind.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2012)

logical4u said:


> Someone wrote a book....
> 
> 
> Who am I?
> ...



The scary thing is, whoever wrote this shit you repeated (because you are quite inacapable of independent thought) got a whole lot of facts wrong if this was referring to either Obama or Hitler.  

But being like, a stupid person, you just repeat it on faith.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 21, 2012)

Care4all said:


> You are a lying sack of poop....



Do you wear a shirt that declares "Behead those who insult Obama?"

I'll bet you do...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 21, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> The scary thing is, whoever wrote this shit you repeated (because you are quite inacapable of independent thought) got a whole lot of facts wrong if this was referring to either Obama or Hitler.
> 
> But being like, a stupid person, you just repeat it on faith.



Oh?  Which ones, Comrade? Be specific and cite sources to confirm your claims.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > You are a lying sack of poop....
> ...


no, just tell the truth....

truth is important when you are a Christian.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 21, 2012)

Care4all said:


> no, just tell the truth....



Is "the truth" that opposing Obama should be punishable by death?



> truth is important when you are a Christian.



You appear to worship Obama, and don't seem very dedicated to truth. If the truth gets in the way of promoting your Messiah® - you drop it like a hot rock.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 21, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > no, just tell the truth....
> ...


I don't give a hoot about Obama....I don't support Romney....

I do believe that telling the truth and not bearing false witness is very important.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 21, 2012)

Care4all said:


> I don't give a hoot about Obama....I don't support Romney....



No one "supports" Romney.

There are those who worship Obama, and those who don't. Those who don't will vote Romney as a means of getting Obama out and starting on the path to heal this nation. Not just the economy, that has been destroyed, but also the division that Obama has worked to hard to create, the pitting of American against American that defines the Obama agenda.



> I do believe that telling the truth and not bearing false witness is very important.



I suppose we all fall short of living up to our ideals.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 21, 2012)

Care is a seasoned piece of shit, this is the honest truth.


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 21, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Care is a seasoned piece of shit, this is the honest truth.



Back up girl.

While you may not agree with her politics, I have known her a long time and she is one of the most genuine and honest posters you could ever know.

We all get caught up in the hype, but you are speaking on a subject you know very little about......


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Thats it?

You left off..

Stopped a depression
Passed Obamacare
Saved the auto companies
Repealed DADT
Doubled the Stock Market
Reversed an economy losing 770,000 jobs a month
WON the war in Iraq
Oh yea..........Killed Osama bin Laden

what have Republicans accomplished in the last four years?
Oh yea....They saved tax breaks for billionaires


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 21, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Care is a seasoned piece of shit, this is the honest truth.



Care is a true believer, the exemplar of democrats. She believes herself to be righteous and truly good. Because she is good, she knows what is right, and Obama is right. Because Obama is right, she MUST ensure that he is in power. If things like facts, truth, or reality interfere with keeping Obama in power, then they must be disposed of. Obama is too important to let the truth interfere.

So lying is Christ like, if you're lying for Obama!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



*A couple of more things I must add to this must see list.*
Black unemployment at 14.1 percent
obama loses black supporter over his gay marriage stance.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *A couple of more things I must add to this must see list.*
> Black unemployment at 14.1 percent
> obama loses black supporter over his gay marriage stance.



I'm actually pretty surprised at the reaction to that. I've run into literally dozens of black people who have said they were not supporting Obama due to his betrayal of Biblical marriage. (Their words.)


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > *A couple of more things I must add to this must see list.*
> ...



I'm not surprised at all, blacks for the most part go to church no matter what they do on Saturday night.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2012)

"When I was young I used to think that being rich and being famous would make me happy. And boy - was I right!"  -  Mitt Romney


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So here is what obama needs to work on to win the election
> 
> 42 straight months of 8% or higher unemployment
> RECORD number of 64.7 million Americans on food stamps
> ...



George W. Bush inherited a strong economy, a budget surplus, and a nation at peace.

Eight years later, he left Obama with a shattered economy, a trillion dollar deficit, and two useless wars.

Obama saved the country from another Great Depression, rebuilt GM, reformed healthcare, reformed Wall Street, doubled the stock market, created 12 straight quarters of GDP growth, created 30 straight months of private sector job growth, got Bin Laden, got Gaddafi, and got us out of Iraq.

And now with the automatic spending cuts and the expiration of the Bush tax cuts in 2012, Obama has solved the deficit problem as well.

Obama has done a very good job.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I'm not surprised at all, blacks for the most part go to church no matter what they do on Saturday night.



I ride a commuter train to work. Out here in California, government workers ride free. (One of the many perqs of being a public master.) As we know, public masters are heavily weighted toward blacks, due to affirmative action. So I ride with a lot of black people. There is one group of about 20 women who are the epitome of "holy rollers," Pentecostals in the most pure sense. They were ripping into Obama the other day more that even I do on this board. I doubt these women do anything on Saturday night other than read their bibles. Black people in Southern California are MUCH more religious than whites.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2012)

What obama must address before the election

42 straight months of 8% or higher unemployment
RECORD number of 64.7 million Americans on food stamps
Americas credit rating down graded not once but twice.
Gave aid to America's enemy in Libya
Signed the NDAA INDEFINITE DETENTION
Had and American assassinated without due process
Fast and the Furious cover up
had an ambassador killed by the people he gave aid to in Libya
Wasted billions of dollars on the stimulus
GM built plants and sent jobs outside the U.S.
Gas cost more now than when he first became president.
Reinstated off shore drilling ban.
Killed the keystone pipeline (reported by the request of Nebraska Governor) 
Afghan troops killing American troops on the rise.
Black unemployment at 14.1 percent
obama loses black supporter over his gay marriage stance.
obama's cooked labor department numbers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > So here is what obama needs to work on to win the election
> ...



Bush did not inherit a surplus what he got was money left from clintons social security transfer.


----------



## Listening (Sep 21, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Don't worry about Chris.

He's full of s**t.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Sep 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > So here is what obama needs to work on to win the election
> ...



Yes, Obama has accomplished much and I'm glad for that. I have reservations about the disincentive to employers to offer healthcare benefits to their employees - if it really works out that way and many believe it will; I don't like using adminstrative rules to circumvent the legislative process, and that solyendra thing was aweful.

"solved the deficit problem" that hyperbole is as overstated as tea party tripe.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 21, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > The scary thing is, whoever wrote this shit you repeated (because you are quite inacapable of independent thought) got a whole lot of facts wrong if this was referring to either Obama or Hitler.
> ...



How about the ones that said Hitler changed religion (nope, Catholic all his life)... or that he was abandoned by his father.  

But like I said, you guys are all kind of gone nuts over Obama... and I look forward to the meltdown November 8th.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2012)

Romney 2012: Believe in America, Invest in the Caymans


----------



## Listening (Sep 21, 2012)

O.K.

Not quite.

He needs more time.

Something must still be working.


----------



## Barb (Sep 21, 2012)

Listening said:


> O.K.
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> ...



WHAT the fuck do you identify as WORKING at the time he took office?

Be specific.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2012)

Barb said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > O.K.
> ...



He won't answer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2012)

nodoginnafight said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Yes obama has accomplished much sadly it's been failure
Now if you think what obama has done care too address these?

42 straight months of 8% or higher unemployment
RECORD number of 64.7 million Americans on food stamps
Americas credit rating down graded not once but twice.
Gave aid to America's enemy in Libya
Signed the NDAA INDEFINITE DETENTION
Extended the patriot act
Had and American assassinated without due process
Fast and the Furious cover up
had an ambassador killed by the people he gave aid to in Libya
Wasted billions of dollars on the stimulus
GM built plants and sent jobs outside the U.S.
Gas cost more now than when he first became president.
Reinstated off shore drilling ban.
Killed the keystone pipeline (reported by the request of Nebraska Governor) 
Afghan troops killing American troops on the rise.
Black unemployment at 14.1 percent
obama loses black supporter over his gay marriage stance.
obama's cooked labor department numbers.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2012)

The Romney tapes are sinking not only Mitt's campaign, but the Republican's senatorial candidates as well.


----------



## JustSomeGuy (Sep 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> The Romney tapes are sinking not only Mitt's campaign, but the Republican's senatorial candidates as well.



I would like to see you substantiate your claim.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> The Romney tapes are sinking not only Mitt's campaign, but the Republican's senatorial candidates as well.



Chris my list is your and obama's wake up call from reality.


----------



## Chris (Sep 21, 2012)

JustSomeGuy said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > The Romney tapes are sinking not only Mitt's campaign, but the Republican's senatorial candidates as well.
> ...



RealClearPolitics - 2012 Election Maps - Battle for the Senate


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2012)

People are suffering and obama thinks it funny that his plan did not work as expected.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O55aRrvXtio]Obama: Shovel-Ready Not as Shovel-Ready as We Expected - YouTube[/ame]
obama negative comment about the special Olympics.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eg3Ugi3WtM]about president barack obama &#39;special olympics&#39; remark 19 march 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 21, 2012)

Chris said:


> JustSomeGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Chris said:
> ...



Real clear politics gathers data from other polls, what happens when those other polls are twisted to favor obama? Example Gallop being sued by the DOJ?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 22, 2012)

Chris said:


> The Romney tapes are sinking not only Mitt's campaign, but the Republican's senatorial candidates as well.



That is the biggest threat to Republicans

In 2010, Obama was not on the ticket and Democrats stayed home. Now, Obama is running and Dems are fired up

Republicans are still of an Anybody but Romney mentality as they hold their noses and support Romney. Romney cannot do anything right as he trise to pander to the TeaTards without alienating the middle......It can't be done

The result is Romney has no coat tails and his 97% statement alienates the middle as the Republican brand gets tarnished

The Senate once looked like a given for Republicans.  Now Romney has not Put it in play, but makes it unlikely Republicans can take it

The House has been off the table with Dems needing 25 seats. Now, if there is a GOP backlash, anything goes


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > > Let me make this absolutely clear: I have the utmost respect for all of the filth-encrusted, lesion-covered degenerates of this nation, Romney said. In the coming weeks, I look forward to meeting real Americans in their squalid, roach-infested hellholes in every corner of this country. I promise to stand up for every one of you, even the 47 percent of you huddled together for warmth, fighting your own family members for moldy crusts of bread as you wallow in your own excrement."
> ...



wow, you're pretty fuckin' clueless, aren't ya


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 22, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



No you're the clueless bitch.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I'm not the one making a serious comment about an ONION article, dipshit.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 22, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Well this thread is just like the other bash romney threads and what Romney said was true.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 22, 2012)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Only to stupid wingnuts like yourself is what he said true.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 22, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Only to guberment freeloader's like you the truth hurts.


----------



## logical4u (Sep 23, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yes the President has already demonstrated Romney is far, far, above his pay grade; it would take him forty years working a job in the privat sector to get anywhere near Romney.


----------



## logical4u (Sep 23, 2012)

Care4all said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Someone wrote a book....
> ...



Figured you would say that.  Here we have your typical liberal, when facts don't fit the brainwashed mantra, call the messenger a liar and pretend you never learned that.

Sad little girl, Xena would be ashamed.....


----------



## Listening (Sep 23, 2012)

Barb said:


> Listening said:
> 
> 
> > O.K.
> ...



Well, let's see.....

Lot's of people I know were working at the time.

My healthcare provider was working quite well (and at a reasonable cost).

At least part of the U.S. Constitution was working.

Our government debt management system seemed to be somewhat stable.

Need More ?

The market was working too....GM had been selected by nature for extinction.....

Many good and solid banks were working that would still be working if Obama's regulators hadn't come in and shown just how clueless they were.


----------



## Listening (Sep 23, 2012)

Chris said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> > Listening said:
> ...



Don't confuse me with you.  You are the gutless worm that begged out of the Scott Walker thread when it became clear he was going to shove your prediction up your oversized ass.  

You are nothing but a spammer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 24, 2012)

It was a non issue when the thread started and still a non issue
Let's talk about obama's failed economy


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 24, 2012)

Talk about it all you want.

President Obama    247                Governor Romney   191

RealClearPolitics - 2012 Election Maps - Electoral Map

And the President leads in all but one of the toss up states. Leads commandingly in Ohio and Virginia. 

The American Voter pretty well understands the source of our present economic problems, which is a real problem for the GOP.


----------



## Listening (Sep 24, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Talk about it all you want.
> 
> President Obama    247                Governor Romney   191
> 
> ...



You bet they do !

That's why they took the House away from the Dimwitocrats in 2010 and will make the senate more GOP in 2012.

If you understood government, you'd understand that your statement is stupid.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 24, 2012)

Listening said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about it all you want.
> ...



Giving up on Republican chances of taking the Senate already?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 24, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> How about the ones that said Hitler changed religion (nope, Catholic all his life)...



Did Obama ever officially change his religion? I mean, I'm pretty sure he's Atheist, but I believe he still claims to be Christian. And Hitler dropped Christianity for the Occult, so he did change religions.



> or that he was abandoned by his father.



Hitler's father died - I don't know that he "abandoned him," but Hitler was fatherless and obsessed with his father.



> But like I said, you guys are all kind of gone nuts over Obama... and I look forward to the meltdown November 8th.



So out of two, you got zero correct.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 24, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> Talk about it all you want.
> 
> President Obama    247                Governor Romney   191
> 
> ...



With 100 tossups and Obama still apologizing to radical Islam.....


----------

